# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم التاسع ‏



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*ونصل لليوم التاسع ........ ونصلى ان يعبر بسلام على مصر والمصريين *


----------



## soso a (7 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0QZQhCxExHE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قالت القوات المسلحة فى بيان رسمى لها صباح اليوم إنه فى الساعة 400 اليوم 8/7 قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة بمحاولة اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى بشارع صلاح سالم والاعتداء على قوات الأمن من القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية مما أدى إلى استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية.


ونجحت القوات فى القبض على 200 فرد منهم وبحوزتهم كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة النارية والذخائر والأسلحة البيضاء وزجاجات المولوتوف، وتم فتح طريق صلاح سالم وجارى القبض على باقى الأفراد، وستباشر جهات التحقيق القضائية الإجراءات القانونية تجاه الأفراد الذين تم القبض عليهم.

تهيب القوات المسلحة بالمواطنين بعدم التعرض للوحدات العسكرية والمنشآت والأهداف الحيوية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قالت وكالة رويترز، إن متحدث بالجماعة، قال إن 34 قتيلاً سقطوا من أنصارها فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، خلال فض اعتصام لمؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى بالقاهرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل الجزيرة : رئيس حزب النور : أوقفنا التعامل مع الرئيس المؤقت وقررنا الانسحاب من خارطه الطريق *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل الجزيرة : رئيس حزب النور : أوقفنا التعامل مع الرئيس المؤقت وقررنا الانسحاب من خارطه الطريق *



*في عشروميت داهيه 
بس ليه التغير ده بعد زياره الحيزبونه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*القوات المسلحة على صفحتها : 
نحن جاهزون بفيديو تفصيلي عن ما حدث سيعرض للمصريين و العالم اجمع يبين ما حدث ... كنا نعلم بما يحاك و كان لدينا كاميرات في كل مكان ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

أبو الفتوح يطالب "عدلي منصور" بالاستقالة فورا 






2 المصريون الإثنين, 08 يوليو 2013 08:01 


طالب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية الرئيس المؤقت  عدلي محمود منصور بالاستقالة فورا احتجاجا على أحداث دار الحرس الجمهوري  وقال أبو الفتوح إن ما حدث اليوم جريمة إنسانية بشعة في حق كل مصري.

اقرأ المقال الاصلى فى المصريون ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

محافظ قنا يعلن استقالته احتجاجا على الأحداث الجارية


	أعلن الدكتور صلاح عبد المجيد محافظ قنا، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"  فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الاثنين، أنه تقدم باستقالته احتجاجا على ما  تشهده مصر الآن، من حالة من الاقتتال.
	وأكد عبد المجيد بأنه سيقوم بتيسير أعمال المحافظة لحين تعيين محافظ جديد، وذلك من منطلق وازعه الوطنى.


	مصدر اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*رداً على الإخوان..بالفيديو : حجازي : اقتحام "الحرس الجمهوري" شهادة فى سبيل الله

*​*7/8/2013   8:19 AM​*​*



*​*

هدد فى وقت سابق الشيخ صفوت حجازى الداعية الإسلام ، بإقتحام دار الحرس الجمهوري لإطلاق سراح المعزول محمد مرسي.

وأضاف خلال مقطع فيديو أن اقتحام الحرس الجمهوري شهادة فى سبيل الله ، مشيراً إلى أن هناك خطوات تصعيدية ضخمة.

الجدير بالذكر أن جماعات مسلحة حاولت إقتحام مبني الحرس الجمهوري فجر اليوم ـ مما تسبب فى اصابة استشهاد ضابط مصر ، وإصابة العشرات​*[YOUTUBE]iNTBLoJltAw[/YOUTUBE]*​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*لاحقت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم الاثنين، عدداً من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول بمحيط مسجد المصطفى بشارع يوسف عباس بعد إطلاقهم العديد من طلقات الخرطوش على قوات الأمن أثناء قيام قوات الأمن لإعادة فتح الطريق أمام مبنى نادى الحرس الجمهورى وفض الاعتصام.

ومن ناحية أخرى تمكنت قوات الأمن من نشر قواتها بمحيط المبنى، عقب إزالة خيام المعتصمين، فيما يقوم البعض الآخر بإزالة الكتل الخرسانية التى وضعها المعتصمون بمحيط المبنى.

وأكد مصدر أمنى إصابة أحد قوات الجيش بطلق نارى خلال ملاحقة المعتصمين، مشيراً إلى أنه تم للمستشفى لتلقى العلاج.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

سياسى فلسطينى (اخوانى) يدعو ضباط القوات المسلحة إلى التمرد على قيادتهم وتكوين الجيش الحر المصرى 

 قلنا قبل هذا أنة يجب علينا القيام بضربات إعلامية استباقية لاننا سندخل  عاجلا أم أجلا فى حرب إعلامية ستقودها الجزيرة

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=171365409710492​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*ذكر الجهاز الإعلامى لوزارة الداخلية، نقلا عن قناة "سكاى نيوز- عربية"، أنباء أفادت اشتعال النيران فى مبنى تابع لهيئة الطرق بشارع الطيران فى مصر، عقب إلقاء أفراد من الإخوان المسلمين الزجاجات الحارقة عليه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*مروحيات الجيش تحلق بكثافة فوق مناطق الأحداث بمدينة نصر وصلاح سالم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*بداية الاحداث الساعه 4 الصبح والصوره دى فى النور مش ف صلاه الفجر*







​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قال مصدر عسكري، إن "الإصابات في صفوف قوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين الحرس الجمهوري بينهم 8 ضباط"، موضوحا أن الضابط الذي استشهد اصيب بطلق نار اخترق رأسه.

وأضاف المصدر أن "الجيش سوف يبث صورا وفيديوهات تم التقاطها بالطائرات، توضح حقيقة فض اعتصام الحرس الجمهوري، وتكشف محاولة المتظاهرين اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهوري بالقوة"، مشيرًا إلى أنهم "كانوا يستميتون في ذلك بكل السبل بغرض توريط الجيش في التعامل معهم".

وأوضح المصدر العسكرى أن "الجيش حذر أكثر من مرة من الاقتراب للمنشآت العسكرية"، قائلاً :"أي دولة في العالم لا تسمح بالاقتراب من مؤسساتها العسكرية لخطورة ذلك على الأمن القومي للدولة".     *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*واضح إن الأخوان واتباعهم ايقنوا أنهم خسروا الشارع المصرى ..... فكان لزام عليهم إشعال الموقف بعمل إنتحارى لتهييج الموقف وتسول استعطاف العالم الخارجى .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*بيان للجيش​
نظراً لما توقعتة القوات المسلحة مما قد تلجأ إلية جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من إزهاق أرواح الأبرياء أثناء قيام الأمن بفض إعتصام الحرس الجمهوري ومحاولة إلصاق الجريمة بالقوات المسلحة فقد قامت القوات المسلحة بتصوير جميع مراحل فض الإعتصام جوياً ومن أكثر من زاوية ليس فقط لتثبت للعالم أجمع إستخدامها الإسلوب الأمثل في فض الإعتصامات ولكن لتبرهن للعالم وبالإدلة والمواد المسجلة خيانة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقتلها لبعض المتظاهرين عمداً لمحاولة إلصاق الجريمة بالقوات المسلحة والأمن وعلي ذلك فقد قررت القوات المسلحة ما يلي :
-تفريغ كافة محتويات الشرائط المسجلة وبثها بنهاية اليوم علي كافة جموع الشعب المصري.
 -قررت القوات المسلحة إنطلاقاً من واجبها الوطني إقامة دعوي ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لقتلها أبرياء عُزل وتمتلك القوات المسلحة الدلائل كاملة وسيتم عرضها اليوم وإرسال أصول المواد إلي نيابة أمن الدولة العليا لإتخاذ اللازم .
-رفع دعوي ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لإتهامها بمحاولة إشعال الفتنة ضد القوات المسلحة مما يضر بالأمن العام للقوات المسلحة وما يترتب علية من الإضرار بالأمن العام لجمهوربة مصر العربية.
تستمر طائرات القوات المسلحة في التحليق والتصوير الدائم لكل شبر في أرض مصر لرصد كل المحاولات الخبيثة التي تهدد أمن الوطن وسلامة أراضية.

حفظ الله مصر وسدد علي الحق خطي درعها شعباً وجيشاً.
الله. الوطن . الشعب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vQ3CB2-6coI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل الجزيرة : رئيس حزب النور : أوقفنا التعامل مع الرئيس المؤقت وقررنا الانسحاب من خارطه الطريق *


 
جزيل  الشكر  علي  مايقدمه  لنا  حزب  النور  من  خدمات  جليله .. هما  مش  ها يغو...  بأه !!

ماخلاص .. مفيش  أحزاب  دينيه  تاني  يا أولاد  الأفاعي


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *القوات المسلحة على صفحتها : *
> *نحن جاهزون بفيديو تفصيلي عن ما حدث سيعرض للمصريين و العالم اجمع يبين ما حدث ... كنا نعلم بما يحاك و كان لدينا كاميرات في كل مكان ...*


 
برافو .. قياده  واعيه  وأداره  حكيمه .. بس ساعات  بطيئه  حبه .. وهذا  ما يقلق  بعض  الشعب  القريب من  معتصمي  رابعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*





القوات المسلحة تلقي القبض علي بعض افراد المحموعه الارهابيه التي حاولت اقتحام مبنى الحرس الجمهورى​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> أبو الفتوح يطالب "عدلي منصور" بالاستقالة فورا​​​
> طالب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية الرئيس المؤقت  عدلي محمود منصور بالاستقالة فورا احتجاجا على أحداث دار الحرس الجمهوري  وقال أبو الفتوح إن ما حدث اليوم جريمة إنسانية بشعة في حق كل مصري.​
> 
> 
> اقرأ المقال الاصلى فى المصريون ​


فعلا ... قتلت  الحيات ... وبقيت  أذنابها ... 
طيب  الراجل  ده  بيتكلم  جد !! .. ولا  غاوي شهره !! .. 
ولا  لسه  صاحي  من  النوم !!​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قال متحدث باسم وزارة الصحة المصرية، اليوم الاثنين، إن 35 شخصاً قتلوا خلال الاشتباكات الناتجة عن محاولة الأخوان أقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى بالقاهرة، حيث يعتصم مؤيدون للرئيس المصرى المعزول محمد مرسى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*لجأ عدد من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، إلى مسجد المصطفى بشارع يوسف عباس للاختباء بداخله هربا من قوات الجيش التى تتعقبهم بعد قيامهم بإطلاق النيران على القوات، فيما فر البعض الآخر فى الشوارع الجانبية. 

وعلى جانب آخر، قامت قوات الجيش بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة أمام نادى ضباط الحرس الجمهورى، حيث تمركزت القوات خلفهم فى حين استمرت سيارات الإسعاف فى نقل المصابين من الطرفين إلى المستشفى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قال أحمد المسلمانى، المستشار الإعلامى للرئيس المصرى المؤقت، لـ"العربية"، إن الخوف من تكرار التجربة الجزائرية فى مصر لا أساس له، موضحاً أن الأمور تسير نحو تشكيل حكومة أزمة.

وكشف المسلمانى فى تصريحات "لقناة العربية" أن الإعلان الدستورى سيصدر غداً أو بعد غدٍ، مشيراً إلى أن هناك اتجاهاً لإلغاء وزارة الإعلام ووزارات أخرى.

وقال أن صلاحيات رئيس الوزراء ونائب الرئيس ستكون واضحة، مشيراً إلى أن تفاصيل خارطة الطريق ستتضح هذا الأسبوع، وقال: "نسعى لتقصير المرحلة الانتقالية بقدر الإمكان".

وعن أنباء ترشيح زياد بهاء الدين لرئاسة الوزراء قال: "لم يتم البت بشكل نهائى فى ترشيح زياد بهاء الدين لرئاسة الوزارة".

وقال إن تشكيل الحكومة لن يتم فى إطار المحاصصة، مؤكداً أن الرئيس سيلتقى البرادعى وبهاء الدين وشخصيات أخرى غداً.

وأوضح المسلمانى أن القرار المصرى قرار وطنى لا يقبل بضغوط خارجية، مؤكداً أن الرئيس المعزول مرسى موجود فى مكان آمن ويحظى بالاحترام اللائق.

وتحدث عن أسباب إغلاق بعض القنوات أثناء الثورة، موضحاً أن إغلاقها كان بسبب الخوف من أن تشعل حرباً أهلية، مضيفاً "نرحّب بصدور صحيفة الحرية والعدالة"، مبيناً أنه لا يوجد حظر عليها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*




حاصر المصريين في امريكا مبنى CNN *​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> محافظ قنا يعلن استقالته احتجاجا على الأحداث الجاريه​​​أعلن الدكتور صلاح عبد المجيد محافظ قنا، أنه تقدم باستقالته احتجاجا على ما  تشهده مصر الآن، من حالة من الاقتتال.​


الأستقاله  يمكن  بسبب  أحداث  الحرس  الجمهوري ..
اللي  الجيش  كان  أصدار  تحذير .. قبيل  أندلاعها.

عموما  أظهروا  وبانوا  ومع  ألف  سلامه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*استقالة مراسل قناة الجزيرة مباشر «وسام فضل» من القناة متهما اياها بالتدليس والكذب العلنى والتضليل الاعلامى حيث انها تذيع مشاهد قديمة من ميدان التحرير وهو خالى وتدعى انها «منذ قليل» وان القناة اصبحت بعيدة عن المهنية والاحترافية بل مبنية على سياسة حقيرة*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*لقي أحد معتصمي رابعة العدوية مصرعه بعد إصابته بطلق ناري نافذ في الوجه بوسطة قناص بأعلى إحدى عمارات شارع الطيران​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رداً على الإخوان..بالفيديو : حجازي : اقتحام "الحرس الجمهوري" شهادة فى سبيل الله*​​​
> ​
> *
> 
> ...


أستخبي  يا حجازي  ولا  ألبس  النقاب !!
فيه  رجاله  هنا ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*حزب الحرية والعدالة ينشر صور اطفال قُتلت فى سوريا على أنهم أطفال قُتلوا فى مصر!!




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت وثيقة مسربة لحركة حماس مسربة حصلت عليها وكالة أنباء «أونا» موجهة من الحركة إلى جميع أعضاء الإخوان مطالبا فيها بعقد جميع المجالس والاسر بشكل عاجل وفهم محتواياتها في أقل من 48 ساعة .

وعنونت حماس وثيقتها «تعميم من قيادة حركة حماس في غزة حول الموقف من ثورة 30 يونيه في مصر»، مؤكدة أن الامور في مصر ضبابية، رغم سيطرة ما اسموه بسيطرة المشروع المناوئ للمشروع الاسلامي في مقاليد الامور، مشددة على أنها لحظات حاسمة تستدعي التفكير والتخطيط وعدم الشعور بأن المشروع الاسلامي قد إنهار وأن الخطر داهم .

وأضافت الوثيقة التي زيلت بتوقيع قيادة الحركة بتاريخ 6 يوليو بان ارتباط مصر بفلسطين تاريخي، لافتة إلى أنهم يتابعون ما يحدث داخل مصر ثانية بثانية، داعية أعضائها من الإخوان إلى عدم القلق، قائلة «ها قد رأيتم أن قوى الشر إجمعت لمحاربة إخوانكم وإجهاض مشروعهم ، فهل الحرب الكونية على المشروع الاسلامي علامة على صدقه أم غير ذلك» .

وأكدت الوثيقة على أن قيادة الحركة تتابع وتتواصل مع الجميع وتضع السياسات والرؤى بما يحافظ على مشروعها «المقاوم الكبير»، داعية عناصره بالثبات وعدم الاحباط والانتشار الواسع بين الشعب وفضح تأمر المتأمرين وتلم حاجات الناس، قائلة، أنه مشروع الاخوان فالارض .

واضافت «علينا ان نعلم أ هذه الجولة من جولات التدافع السلمي والمجتمعي تقتضي الاحاطة بنا بكافة أدواته والتعامل مع كافة إحتمالاته، مستشهده بما جرى في تركيا وكيف أنها تعيش أزهى عصورها على أيدي الاسلاميين».
*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بداية الاحداث الساعه 4 الصبح والصوره دى فى النور مش ف صلاه الفجر*​
> 
> 
> ​


 
يا حبيبي  ياحلويين .. رايحين  علي  فين .. !!

دول  بيشتغلوا حراميه  !!  ولا  سباكين  !!
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*محاولة حقيرة من التيار الإسلامى لجر البلاد لمستنقع الفتنة 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع

قال محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، إن حصيلة الأحداث الذى شهدها محيط الحرس الجمهورى بلغت 42 قتيلا و322 مصابا، مؤكدا أن حصيلة القتلى مرشحة للزيادة. 

وأضاف سلطان، أن من بين الضحايا الذين تم تحديد هوياتهم مجند شرطة جلال أحمد جابر، وعادل السيد أحمد منتصر. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال متحدث باسم وزارة الصحة المصرية، اليوم الاثنين، إن 35 شخصاً قتلوا خلال الاشتباكات الناتجة عن محاولة الأخوان أقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى بالقاهرة، حيث يعتصم مؤيدون للرئيس المصرى المعزول محمد مرسى.*


 
الأقتراب  وليس  الأقتحام 
للمنشآت  العسكريه  خطر .. 

مابالك  من  تسليك  المواسير !!​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*تعرض جنديين من القوات المسلحة خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية للاختطاف على يد مجموعة من أنصار الرئيس المعزول، وذلك بمنطقة عرب الجراج بعين شمس.

قام عدد من أنصار مرسى المسلحين بأسلحة نارية وبيضاء بإجبار أحد جنود القوات المسلحة ويدعى سمير عبد الله على ترديد عبارات مؤيدة للرئيس المعزول وتصويره أثناء ذلك بعد التعدى عليه بالضرب المبرح، كما قاموا باستيقاف إحدى السيارات الميكروباص وإجبار جندى آخر ويدعى عزام حازم على النزول من السيارة واختطافه عنوة ليصطحبوه إلى إحدى السيارات المكشوفة وإجباره على سب القوات المسلحة من خلال مكبرات الصوت المثبتة على السيارة.*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استقالة مراسل قناة الجزيرة مباشر «وسام فضل» من القناة متهما اياها بالتدليس والكذب العلنى والتضليل الاعلامى حيث انها تذيع مشاهد قديمة من ميدان التحرير وهو خالى وتدعى انها «منذ قليل» وان القناة اصبحت بعيدة عن المهنية والاحترافية بل مبنية على سياسة حقيرة*
> ​


وهكذا  شهد  شاهد  من  أهلها !!​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار الرئيس المعزول يختطفون جنديين بالجيش فى عين شمس

الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 10:11

*
*




صورة أرشيفية​*​*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى
تعرض جنديين من القوات المسلحة  خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية للاختطاف على يد مجموعة من أنصار الرئيس  المعزول، وذلك بمنطقة عرب الجراج بعين شمس.

قام عدد من أنصار مرسى المسلحين بأسلحة نارية وبيضاء بإجبار أحد جنود  القوات المسلحة ويدعى سمير عبد الله على ترديد عبارات مؤيدة للرئيس المعزول  وتصويره أثناء ذلك بعد التعدى عليه بالضرب المبرح، كما قاموا باستيقاف  إحدى السيارات الميكروباص وإجبار جندى آخر ويدعى عزام حازم على النزول من  السيارة واختطافه عنوة ليصطحبوه إلى إحدى السيارات المكشوفة وإجباره على سب  القوات المسلحة من خلال مكبرات الصوت المثبتة على السيارة.





* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*تباشر نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية، بإشراف المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول للنيابات، التحقيق فى وقائع الاشتباكات المسلحة فجر اليوم أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى، والتى نتج عنها استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة، تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية ومقتل 35 شخصاً.*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لقي أحد معتصمي رابعة العدوية مصرعه بعد إصابته بطلق ناري نافذ في الوجه بوسطة قناص بأعلى إحدى عمارات شارع الطيران​*


بصراحه  الواحد  مش  قادر  يتخيل  أن  واحد  يقتل  زميله !!  اْلا  في  الأفلام.. !!
​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2013)

*سكاي نيوز: الجيش ينسحب من «النهضة» و«الحرس الجمهوري» ومدرعاته تصل التحرير.. والأمن يغلق جسورا تربط بين القاهرة والجيزة
*
*





سكاي نيوز: الجيش ينسحب من «النهضة» و«الحرس الجمهوري» ومدرعاته تصل التحرير.. والأمن يغلق جسورا تربط بين القاهرة والجيز    *​* 
07/08/2013 - 10:09

أفادت فضائية «سكاي نيوز»، قبل قليل، أن قوات الأمن أغلقت جميع الطرق  المؤدية لميدان التحرير، وسط ارتباك فى حركة المرور بعد إغلاق قوات الأمن  للجسور الرابطة بين القاهرة والجيزة.
ووصل عدد من مدرعات الجيش لتأمين مداخل ومخارج ميدان التحرير صباح الأحد.
وأشارت «سكاي نيوز» إلى إنسحاب قوات الجيش من محيط الحرس الجمهوري، فيما  أغلقت قوات الأمن كل الشوارع المؤدية إلى دار الحرس الجمهوري ومنطقة رابعة  العدوية.*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2013)

​ 

*ملحق الدفاع المصرى بالأردن: الجيش انحاز للشعب

الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 09:38

*
*



الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى​*​*عمان (أ ش أ)





أكد ملحق الدفاع المصرى بالأردن، العقيد حسام عبد  الفتاح، أن القوات المسلحة المصرية لم تقم بانقلاب عسكرى كما يدعى البعض،  وإنما انحازت لإرادة الشعب المصرى العظيم الذى عبرت عنه ملايين المواطنين  بكافة أنحاء مصر.

وقال العقيد عبد الفتاح فى تصريح صحفى اليوم "الاثنين"، إن القوات المسلحة  المصرية انتصرت لإرادة الشعب مصدر السلطات وصاحب القرار والسيد على قواته  المسلحة"، مشيرا إلى أن المادة 194 من الدستور المصرى الذى تم تعطيله  مؤقتا، تنص على "أن القوات المسلحة ملك للشعب مهمتها حماية البلاد، والحفاظ  على أمنها وسلامة أراضيها".*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2013)

ده اسمه رقصة البجعةالاخيرة . البجعة اول ما تقرب من الموت بترقص رقصة الاخيره لها ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو رابعة العدوية يحطمون الأرصفة للحصول على الحجارة*

مجانيين  والرزق  علي  الله  .. مجانيين .
مانتوا  راحيين في الداهيه  .. رايحيين.​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر:أحداث الحرس الجمهوري متعمدة ومؤامرة لإسقاط الجيش وتشويهه




الإثنين, 08 يوليو 2013 10:18





كتب:محمد ماهر
أكد مصدر رفيع للدستور، أن ما حدث فجر اليوم أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري،  سيناريو مكرر لما حدث فى مدينة العريش، عندما أطلق مجهولون الرصاص بشكل  عشوائي فوق رؤوس المصلين ومحاولة إلصاقها  بالقوات المسلحة فى محاولة  لإثارة التعاطف، بأن هناك تعدٍ على المتظاهرين خلال صلاتهم، مثلما حدث  بمدينة العريش.
وأشار المصدر، إلى أن السيناريو نفسه حدث أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى، بإطلاق  مسلحين الرصاص عشوائيًا فى ظل محاولة بعض الجهاديين المسلحين اقتحام دار  الحرس، وهو ما أدى لاستشهاد ضابط وإصابة 40 ووقوع قتلى من المقتحمين خلال  المواجهات.
وتابع المصدر، أن القوات المسلحة ستبث بعض الفيديوهات لتوضح للرأي العام  والمواطنين حقيقة ما حدث، للوقوف على المؤامرة التي يدبرها أعداء الوطن  والجريمة التي يرتكبها هؤلاء فى حق الشعب وجيشه.


الدستور*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*أمر المستشار جمال يسرى وكيل أول نيابة عابدين بتشميع المقر الرئيسى لحزب الحرية والعدالة بوسط القاهرة، بعدما عثرت النيابة على أسلحة نارية وبيضاء وخوذ وماء نار بداخله، أثناء معاينته بعد اقتحامه على يد متظاهرين.

كشفت تحقيقات النيابة التى أشرف عليها نادر نجم الدين مدير النيابة أن المقر الرئيسى للحرية والعدالة الموجود بالقرب من مبنى وزارة الداخلية كان بداخله نبل وخوذ وماء نار وأسلحة بيضاء ونارية لاستخدامها ضد تظاهرات 30 يونيو.

وتبين من التحقيقات أن المتظاهرين رشقوا مقر الحزب بالحجارة واقتحموه حتى انتقلت قوات الشرطة، لمكان المقر وتحفظت على الأسلحة لحين وصول النيابة التى أمرت بالتحفظ على المضبوطات وتشميع المقر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أنه لا يوجد متحدث رسمى أو مستشار إعلامى باسمها فى الوقت الحالى، وأن كلاً من الدكتور خالد الخطيب والدكتور محمد سلطان هما المتحدثان الرسميان لها فيما يخص الإعلان عن أعداد المصابين والوفيات.

ونبهت الوزارة، فى بيان رسمى، جميع وسائل الإعلام عدم التعامل مع الدكتور يحيى موسى كمتحدث رسمى أو مستشار إعلامى، مؤكدة أنها لم تكلفه بهذه الوظيفة مطلقاً، وأن توصيفه الوظيفى مجرد مدير لمكتب المستشار الإعلامى السابق فقط ويختص بالنواحى الإدارية فقط، وأن ما حدث من تكرار ظهوره فى الإعلام فى الفترة الماضية للحديث باسم الوزارة استند فيه إلى انتمائه السياسى لجماعه الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

* النيابة تعثر على أسلحة بالمقر الرئيسى للحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة*​ 
وتأمر بتشميعه..​ 
أمر المستشار  جمال يسرى وكيل أول نيابة عابدين بتشميع المقر الرئيسى ​ 
لحزب الحرية والعدالة بوسط القاهرة، بعدما عثرت النيابة على ​ 
أسلحة نارية وبيضاء وخوذ وماء نار بداخله، أثناء معاينته ​ 
بعد اقتحامه على يد متظاهرين.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ، (رؤ  16 :  13)

هذا هو التحالف الثلاثى الذى نراه الآن ..... الأتحاد الأوربى + أميركا + الإسلام السياسى​*


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2013)

ما يحدث الان من الاخوان المسلمين
هو جر الجيش للتعامل معة بصورة عنيفة حتى يظهروا ويقولوا للعالم انة انقلاب
فشلوا فى حشد الشارع فلجاءوا الى هذا  الاسلوب


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*انتشار مكثف للجيش والأمن المركزى فى محيط ميدان التحرير*





شهدت الشوارع القريبة من الميدان انتشاراً مكثفاً لقوات الجيش وقوات الأمن 
المركزى، صباح اليوم الاثنين، وانسحبت 6 مدرعات للجيش من 
أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل وتوجهت إلى ميدان عبد المنعم 
رياض، وتمركزت 4 مدرعات شرطة فى ميدان 
طلعت حرب القريب من التحرير، 
يأتى ذلك فى إطار حرص 
قوات الأمن على تأمين 
تظاهرات ميدان
 التحرير، عقب 
موقعة ماسبيرو.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*معلومات مؤكدة، تم لقاء أن باترسون السفيرة الامريكية بالقاهرة صباح يوم الاحد بمقر السفارة بأعضاء من حزب النور والتيارات الاسلامية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*نظم مساء اليوم الأحد عدد من التونسيين المؤيدين للرئيس المصري المقال محمد مرسي وقفة احتجاجية أمام سفارة مصر بتونس العاصمة للتنيديد بما وصفوه بـ"الانقلاب العسكري" الذي أطاح بمرسي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ymWb7rYRIwc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش والشرطة يطوقان مداخل ميدان النهضة *
 




​ 
طوقت قوات الجيش والشرطة، صباح اليوم، جميع المداخل المؤدية 
لاعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول بميدان النهضة. كما منعت قوات 
الأمن جميع السيارات والمارة من العبور من شارع 
الجامعة أو ميدان النهضة، حيث لا يزال هناك عدد 
من المعتصمين متواجدين أمام جامعة القاهرة.​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل من التلفزيون المصري عن عدد القتلي و الجرحي في اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري...!!!
2013-07-08 10:48:19​​




التليفزيون المصري: مقتل 42 في إشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري.. والإخوان: 53 قتيلا و1000 مصاب
  قال التليفزيون المصري اليوم الإثنين إن عدد قتلى اشتباكات دار الحرس  الجمهوري بالقاهرة ارتفع إلى 42 حيث يعتصم مؤيدون للرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي. وذكر الموقع الإلكتروني لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي ينتمي إليها  مرسي أن 53 شخصا بينهم 5 أطفال قتلوا في حين أصيب أكثر من 1000 آخرين خلال  محاولة القوات فض الاعتصام.
​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*سكاى نيوز: الجيش أطلق سراح الجندين المختطفين بـ"عين شمس"*

أفادت فضائية "سكاى نيوز عربية"، أن القوات المسلحة تؤكد إطلاق سراح الجنديين المختطفين بمنطقة عين شمس شرقى القاهرة.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قاتل الأطفال بالأسكندرية يعترف بقتل شهداء بور سعيد 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*"بكرى": الإخوان هم من داهموا "الحرس الجمهورى" لتحرير "مرسي"*






​

قال البرلمانى السابق مصطفى بكرى، إن لديه معلومات تفيد بأن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان هم من داهموا  مبنى الحرس الجمهورى، بقصد اقتحامه تحت زعم 
تحرير محمد مرسى، وتصعيد الأمر وفتح الطريق 
أمام التدخل الأجنبى فى شئون مصر.​ 
وأضاف "بكرى"، عبر حسابه بموقع "تويتر"، أنه كانت هناك اتصالات تجرى من قبل عناصر مقربة من الإخوان لإيجاد حل سياسى تنتهى بمقتضاه الاعتصامات، 
ولكن الأمر كان مجرد خدعة فقط.​ 
وأكد "بكرى" أن الهجوم على مؤسسات الدولة ودور الجيش والحرس الجمهورى مؤامرة تستهدف الدولة المصرية، وجرأة على المحرمات.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*الجنديان المختطفان يتمكنان من الإفلات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول*
 
تمكن الجنديان المختطفان من جنود القوات المسلحة بمنطقة عرب الجراج بعين شمس، 
من الإفلات من خاطفيهم أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى
 خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*حركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" تدين ما أسمته "بالمجزرة"، التى راح ضحيتها عشرات المصريين فجر اليوم الاثنين، أمام مقر الحرس الجمهورى فى القاهرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*شهدت عدد من ميادين السويس من بينهم الأربعين والخضر وشوارع مختلفة بالمحافظة، تظاهرات رافضة لمحاولات الهجوم على الحرس الجمهورى وتأييدا للقوات المسلحة والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والجيش الثالث الميدانى.

رفع المواطنون الذين ظلوا يهتفون بقوة ضد أحداث التطرف والتعدى على قوات الجيش ومحاولة اقتحام الحرس الجمهورى لافتات مدون عليها "إلى الفريق السيسى أنقذ مصر وطبق القانون والطوارئ على الإرهابيين والمتطرفين بمصر – إلى جيشنا العظيم اضرب بيد من حديد على الإرهاب – نطالب الجيش بحماية المصريين واعتقال المتطرفين".

هذا وانضم للمظاهرات والمسيرات التى نظمها المواطنون عدد كبير من النشطاء وشباب الثورة واعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الذين وجهوا رسالة لرئيس الجمهورية المؤقت ووزير الدفاع يطالبونهما بإصدار قرارات باعتقال كل من حرض على الفتنة والتعدى على الجيش واقتحام المنشآت العسكرية وتقديمهم عقب ذلك فى محاكمات عادلة.*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*البرادعى: العنف ليس السبيل أيا كان مصدره ويطالب بتحقيق فورى*

قال د. محمد البرادعى منسق جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن العنف ليس السبيل أيا كان مصدره ويجب إدانته بكل قوة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*حققت مؤشرات البورصة المصرية فى بداية تعاملات اليوم "الاثنين" هبوطا، نتيجة لعمليات البيع من المستثمرين، على خلفية أحداث الحرس الجمهورى، وأسفرت عن مصرع 42 قتيلا، وخسر رأسمال السوقى لأسهم الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة المصرية نحو 5.5 مليار جنيه، ليبلغ مستوى 8.347 مليار جنيه.

وهبط المؤشر الرئيسى للبورصة المصرية إيجى إكس 30 بنسبة 19.2% ليبلغ مستوى 43.5199 نقطة.

وهبط مؤشر إيجى إكس 70 للأسهم الصغيرة والمتوسطة بنسبة 9.0% ليبلغ 80.420 نقطة، ومؤشر إيجى إكس 100 الأوسع نطاقا بنسبة 97.0% ليبلغ مستوى 61.722 نقطة. 

وأوقفت إدارة البورصة المصرية التعامل على أسهم 15 شركة لمدة نصف ساعة، لتجاوزها نسبة الهبوط القصوى البالغة 5%. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2013)

*هل وصل للجميع الأجابة عن سؤال
لماذا حكم مبارك مصر بقانون الطوارئ 
مدة ثلاثون عاما ؟!!
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*حسام عيسى: من يهاجم مقرات الجيش هم "الأعداء" فقط*





​
أكد الدكتور حسام عيسى القيادى السابق بحزب الدستور، أن ما يفعله الإخوان هو دليل قاطع على انخفاض شعبيتهم فى مصر.

وأضاف أن المصرى لا يهاجم مقرات الجيش وأن من يهاجمها فقط هم الأعداء، واصفا ما يحدث بأنه "عربدة"، ونهايته كئيبة، لافتاً إلى أن الإخوان يحاولون بشتى السبل جر البلاد إلى الحرب، ولكن الشعب لن يسمح بها.
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*الرئاسة تنفى مجددا وجود حسابات للرئيس المؤقت على مواقع التواصل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*ضابط بالقوات المسلحة يطالب الأخوان بفتح باب المسجد لعلاج المصابين والأخوان ترفض

[YOUTUBE]mwl91Z2jPCs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*مواطن على الجزيرة مباشر، الجيش قتل 53 مسلم مقابل 3 شيعة​*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر: القبض على أعضاء بـ"حازمون" قبل اقتحامهم الداخلية بأسلحة ثقيلة*

*أكد مصدر أمنى، أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع قوات العمليات الخاصة والأمن الوطنى تمكنوا من ضبط "أحمد عرفة" المنتمى لحركة حازمون، وبرفقته 5 أشخاص آخرين داخل شقة بدار السلام بالقاهرة، وعثر بحوزتهم على بنادق آلية وأسلحة ثقيلة قبل مهاجمتهم مبنى وزارة الداخلية وميدان التحرير للتعدى على المظاهرين المؤيدين لقرار السيسى بعزل الدكتور محمد مرسى.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*سلطات المطار تشترط الموافقة الأمنية للسماح للسوريين بدخول البلاد*

*تعقد سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى حاليا جلسات عمل مع ضباط الإدارات، وذلك لشرح نظام التعامل الجديد مع المواطنين السوريين، والذى ينص على ضرورة حملهم لموافقة أمنية وتأشيرة للدخول إلى الأراضى المصرية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*ارتباك مرورى بالجيزة بسبب الاعتصامات.. و"المرور" يكثف تواجده لتسيير الحركة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*إسرائيل تدعو رعاياها إلى مغادرة سيناء فوراً*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*"تمرد" تطالب الرئيس بحل "الحرية والعدالة" وعزل قياداته سياسياً*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية بمحيط "طرة" تجنباً لاقتحامها وتهريب قيادات الإخوان*

 *شهدت منطقة سجون طرة تشديدات أمنية مكثفة منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، الاثنين، لتأمين السجون تجنباً لوقوع أى اعتداءات على السجون ومحاولة تهريب **رموز *
*وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتيارات الدينية المحبوسين هناك.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*أساقفة يترأسون الصلاة على جثمان القس مينا عبود *​ 
*وصل منذ قليل جثمان القس مينا عبود شاروبيم، الذى قتل على أيدى متطرفين بالعريش، *
*إلى كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بشيراتون، وترأس صلاة الجنازة الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير *
*المجمع المقدس، والأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب، والأنبا *
*دانيال أسقف المعادى، وعدد من الكهنة.*​ 
*واتشحت النساء داخل الكنيسة بالملابس السوداء، ورفع البعض من الحضور *
*الأعلام المصرية، وحضر من الشخصيات العامة **المستشار أمير *
*رمزى رئيس محكمة جنايات شبرا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*صفوت حجازى: هناك خطوات تصعيدية لا يتخيلها أحد لإخراج مرسى*

*"لن نخرج من الميدان خوفاً من الاعتقال لكن طمعاً فى الشهادة وانتظاراً للشهادة فى سبيل الله فى هذا الميدان".

وتابع: "الدكتور مرسى، إما فى دار الحرس الجمهورى أو فى وزارة الدفاع، وسنخرجه وسيكون هناك خطوات تصعيديه ضخمة لا يتخيلها أحد"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

عاجل من بثينة كامل |  مقتل الإعلامي نور عبد الحافظ المعروف بخميس في محاولة اقتحام مقر الحرس الجمهوري
    2013-07-08 11:40:35    
13 






  [COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*نور فرحات يطالب بفرض الأحكام العرفية وحظر التجول بمناطق معينة*

*طالب الفقيه الدستورى محمد نور فرحات رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت بفرض الأحكام العرفية لفترة مؤقتة وحظر التجول فى مناطق معينة*.

*وأضاف "فرحات" فى تدوينة  قائلا: رغم اشتعال البلاد وسقوط عشرات القتلى، ورئيس الجمهورية يحجم عن إعلان حالة الطوارئ حتى لا يتردد فى الأوساط الدولية *
*أن مصر تحت حكم عسكرى.*​ 
* 


*​*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*لحظة القبض على مهاجمى قوات الجيش أثناء فض اعتصام الحرس الجمهورى*
[YOUTUBE]_NowOJfema8#at=24[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*ظابط فى الحرس الجمهورى مصاب بخرطوش فى انحاء متفرقة من جسده يروى ما حدث   *


[YOUTUBE]JAshX2LGMOE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر: القبض على أعضاء بـ"حازمون" قبل اقتحامهم الداخلية بأسلحة ثقيلة*

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 12:04






                             "أحمد عرفة" عضو حركة حازمون 
كتب محمود عبد الراضى​ 



 
أكد مصدر أمنى، أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع قوات  العمليات  الخاصة والأمن الوطنى تمكنوا من ضبط "أحمد عرفة" المنتمى لحركة  حازمون،  وبرفقته 5 أشخاص آخرين داخل شقة بدار السلام بالقاهرة، وعثر  بحوزتهم على  بنادق آلية وأسلحة ثقيلة قبل مهاجمتهم مبنى وزارة الداخلية  وميدان التحرير  للتعدى على المظاهرين المؤيدين لقرار السيسى بعزل الدكتور  محمد مرسى.

كانت معلومات وردت إلى الأجهزة الأمنية السيادية مفادها تواجد "عرفة" داخل   شقة بدار السلام برفقة مجموعة من أصدقائه، وحصولهم على أسلحة نارية وذخيرة   يستعدون لمهاجمة مبنى وزارة الداخلية وميدان التحرير بها.

وتحركت قوات الأمن والعمليات الخاصة بالتنسيق مع قطاع الأمن الوطنى ومباحث   القاهرة وتمت مداهمة الشقة والقبض على المتهمين قبل هروبهم، وسط إجراءات   أمنية مشددة تم نقلهم إلى مكان غير معلوم لحين التحقيق معهم لدواع أمنية.

ودلت التحريات أن المتهم سبق له ارتكاب العديد من الوقائع، مؤكدة أن أنصاره   وزملاءه سبق وحاصروا نيابة مدينة نصر بعد القبض عليه قبل ذلك.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*بعد قليل بيان من مؤسسة الرئاسة للتعليق على أحداث الحرس الجمهورى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*البرادعي عن «اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري»: لابد من إجراء تحقيق فوري مستقل


*​*



​**
المصرى اليوم


طالب الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور، بإجراء تحقيق فوري مستقل  وشفاف حول أحداث اشتباكات دار الحرس الجمهوري، والتي وقعت، فجر الإثنين،  بين مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وعناصر الجيش والشرطة.

وقال في حسابه على «تويتر»، الإثنين: «العنف ليس السبيل أيا كان مصدره،  ويجب إدانته بكل قوة»، مضيفًا: «أطالب بتحقيق فوري مستقل وشفاف. مصر الآن  في أمسّ الحاجة أن تتصالح مع نفسها».

وقال في تدوينة باللغة الإنجليزية إن «العنف يولد العنف ويجب أن يُدان  بشدة»، مشيرًا إلى أنه «لابد من إجراء تحقيق مستقل، وأن الانتقال السلمي هو  السبيل الوحيد».

كانت اشتباكات قد وقعت بين أنصار مرسي وقوات الجيش والشرطة أمام دار الحرس  الجمهوري، فجر الإثنين، في شارعي صلاح سالم والطيران بمدينة نصر، وذكرت  وزارة الصحة أن 42 قتيلا سقطوا في الاشتباكات بالإضافة إلى إصابة 322.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يفرض طوقًا أمنيًا على مداخل ومخارج القاهرة والجيزة لملاحقة عناصر إجرامية.. ويحذر*
*2013-07-08 12:55:56* *
* 

*



* 
*     	الجيش يفرض طوقًا أمنيًا على مداخل ومخارج القاهرة والجيزة لملاحقة عناصر إجرامية.. ويحذرمن التعرض لمنشآته

	قامت القوات المسلحة، بفرض طوق أمني على مداخل ومخارج كافة الشوارع  الرئيسية، داخل القاهرة والجيزة، وتم إيقاف حركة المرور أمام السيارات فى  أجزاء منها بالتعاون مع الإدارة العامة للمرور بوزارة الداخلية، من أجل  إحكام السيطرة الأمنية على الأوضاع، وملاحقة العناصر الإجرامية على خلفية  حادث محاولة اقتحام مقر دار الحرس الجمهورى، فجر اليوم الاثنين.

	وقال مصدر عسكرى لـ"بوابة الأهرام": إن القوات المسلحة تدعو كافة  المواطنين إلى ضرورة التزام السلمية، وعدم المساس بأية منشآت عسكرية، مؤكدا  أنه سيتم مواجهة أى تعد على منشآت عسكرية، أو سيادية بمنتهى القوة.

	المصدر : الاهرام *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*بعد قليل.. مؤتمر صحفي للقوات المسلحة للكشف عن ملابسات أحداث الحرس الجمهوري
    2013-07-08 12:35:12    






         تعقد القوات المسلحة، بعد قليل، مؤتمرا صحفيا بمقر الهيئة العامة  للاستعلامات، لتوضيح الأمور وملابسات أحداث الحرس الجمهوري.      وسوف يوضح  المتحدث العسكري، العقيد أحمد علي محمد علي، خلال المؤتمر، كافة التفاصيل  المتعلقة بالأحداث.

    ألمصدر : الوطن* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش: استشهاد ضابط وإصابة 6 فى اقتحام الحرس الجمهورى

الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 07:12

*
*



السيسى​ *​ *كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى

قالت القوات المسلحة فى بيان رسمى لها صباح اليوم   إنه فى الساعة 400 اليوم 8/7 قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة بمحاولة اقتحام دار   الحرس الجمهورى بشارع صلاح سالم والاعتداء على قوات الأمن من القوات   المسلحة والشرطة المدنية مما أدى إلى استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين   منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية.


ونجحت القوات فى القبض على 200 فرد منهم وبحوزتهم كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة   النارية والذخائر والأسلحة البيضاء وزجاجات المولوتوف، وتم فتح طريق صلاح   سالم وجارى القبض على باقى الأفراد، وستباشر جهات التحقيق القضائية   الإجراءات القانونية تجاه الأفراد الذين تم القبض عليهم.

تهيب القوات المسلحة بالمواطنين بعدم التعرض للوحدات العسكرية والمنشآت والأهداف الحيوية.



*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

عاجل| "الصحة": لا صحة لوجود ضحايا نساء أو أطفال بين مصابي "الحرس الجمهوري"  	

	أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، عدم صحة المزاعم عن وجود قتلى  وجرحى من الأطفال والسيدات في اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري فجر اليوم، لافتًا  إلى أن كل المصابين من الرجال.

	المصدر : الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]M8KPm7H3UmY[/YOUTUBE]

أعلن مراسل قناة الجزيرة فى الأقصر المصرى حجاج سلامة استقالته على الهواء  من جميع قنوات الجزيرة وإنهاء علاقته بها نظرًا لما تقوم به القناة من  إثارة الفتنة بين أفراد الشعب المصرى، مشيرًا إلى أنه كان يعمل بالجزيرة  منذ عام 2003 حيث كانت تتميز وقتها بالمصداقية والحياد إلا أن تفعله الآن  يثير غضب المصريين.

    وقال "الجزيرة أصبحت الآن عدوًا لمصر وتحملت الكثير حتى أقف موقفًا  محايدًا لا أنحاز لطرف على حساب الطرف الآخر إلا أن القناة كانت تنهى  الاتصال بى سريعًا".

    وأضاف حجاج خلال مداخلة هاتفية على قناة "دريم" فى برنامج "صباحك يا مصر"،  "كنت أريد أن أنقل الصورة كما هي وعندما وصلت الأمور إلى الفتنة قررت أن  أشتري بلدي وكرامتى ومهنيتى وأعلن أننى لا أتعامل مع قناة الجزيرة مهما  كانت الخسائر المادية .

    وأكد أن الذى أثار غضبه الشديد هو تغطية القناة لما حدث من اشتباكات فجر  اليوم فى محيط الحرس الجمهوري، لافتًا إلى أنه كان هناك توجيه من الذين  يأتون لنا من الخارج حيث كانوا يقولون لنا بالنص "الإخوان فوق راسنا".                                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*«النور»: لن نصمت عن مجزرة الحرس الجمهوري.. وننسحب من خارطة الطريق

*
*




*​*

بوابة الشروق
قال نادر بكار، المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفي، تعقيبا على أحداث الحرس  الجمهوري فجر اليوم الإثنين، إن حزب النور قد أعلن انسحابه من كل المسارات  التفاوضية مع الرئاسة الجديدة، وخارطة الطريق التي وضعها المجلس العسكري  بالمحازاة مع عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي كرد فعل أولي على الأحداث.

وتابع بكار قائلا، عبر صفحاته الرسمية بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك  وتويتر « لن نسكت على مجزرة الحرس الجمهوري اليوم؛ كنا نريد حقن الدماء  ولكنها الآن تهرق أنهاراً».

وكانت قد وقعت فجر اليوم الإثنين، ما وصف بـ«مجزرة الحرس الجمهوري» راح  ضحيتها حتى الآن 42 قتيلاً، و322 مصاباً من مؤيدين الرئيس المعزول، الدكتور  محمد مرسي، وفقاً لما جاء بالتصريحات الرسمية لوزارة الصحة، كما توفى مجند  من قوات تأمين دار الحرس الجمهوري.* 





​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية: إسناد رئاسة الحكومة للبرادعى سيمنحها المصداقية الدولية..*

* الليبراليون تعلموا الدرس ومصرون على التوحد هذه المرة.. *

*البرادعى ملهم الثورات ضد مبارك ومرسى*​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2013)

الاخوان يرمون بمؤيدنهم فى النار ليظهروا للعالم انهم ضحية
يعتدوا على مقر الحرس الجمهورى وينتظرون سقوط ضحايا  ليحققوا خططهم الارهابية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام  يصدر قرارا بتعيين 3 مساعدين جدد له*

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 12:50






                             النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود 
كتب ـ أحمد متولى ومحمد عبد الرازق​ 



 
أمر النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود بتعيين المستشار ثلاثة  نواب  مساعدين، وهم مجدى درغام مدير تفتيش قضائى وعادل السعيد ومصطفى  سليمان  بالمكتب الفنى.
 
وكان النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أجرى مجموعة من التعديلات على   أعضاء النيابة العامة، وذلك من خلال الحركة التى يسعى خلالها لتطهير   القضاء.
 
كما أصدر النائب العام قرارا بإنهاء ندب بعض قيادات نيابات الاستئناف بطنطا   والإسكندرية والمنصورة وبنى سويف مع إجراء تعديلات فى قيادات نيابات أمن   الدولة والأموال العامة. 
 
كما أكد البيان الصادر من النائب العام أن نيابة شرق القاهرة تجرى تحقيقات   موسعة حول أحداث اشتباكات دار الحرس الجمهورى، وقامت النيابة بإجراء  مناظرة  للجثث وندب الطب الشرعى لتحديد هوية المتوفين وسؤال المصابين.
 
كما تمكنت الشرطة من إلقاء القبض على عدد من مرتكبى الأحداث وتقوم النيابة العامة حاليا بالتحقيق معهم. 



اليوم السابع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*التجمع  : حزب النور يساند العنف والإرهاب التى تمارسه جماعة الإخوان*​ 
*قال حسين عبد الرازق عضو المكتب السياسى لحزب التجمع، *​ 
*إن حزب النور السلفى أصبح يتصرف على أساس أنه يملك حق الاعتراض "الفيتو"، *
*على أى قرار أو **موقف تتوافق عليه الأحزاب والقوى السياسية وحركة تمرد **والقوى *
*المؤيدة لثورة 25 يناير و30 يونيو ولخريطة المستقبل التى **طرحها المجلس*
* الأعلى للقوات المسلحة **إلى حد **الانسحاب فى "كل مسارات *
*التفاوض **السياسى" **عقب **هجوم مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة *
*على الحرس الجمهورى اعتراضاً **على تصدى **الحرس *
*الجمهورى** للمهاجمين** ومقتل 42 وإصابة 322 آخرين.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

إخوانى برابعة يكشف مخطط الجماعة للهجوم على الحرس الجمهورى

[YOUTUBE]kKkffp9vIJw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*                               د.محمد العريان يكتب لـ«هافنجتون بوست»:  الإخوان هدَّدوا النسيج الاجتماعى ووضعوا البلد على شفا حرب أهلية*






                                                      محمد العريان                         

                                                                            - محمود حسام                                              
                                              نشر:                         8/7/2013 4:16 ص                          – تحديث                         8/7/2013 4:16 ص                      
                                              بعد مرور أسبوع تقريبًا على الثورة الشعبية  الأخيرة فى  مصر، التى ظهرت رسميًّا على شاشات التليفزيون فى أنحاء العالم  فى 30 يونيو  مع خروج الملايين إلى الشوارع للتعبير عن إحباطهم وسعيهم  للتغيير، تسابق  المعلِّقون فى محاولة الوصول إلى الحقائق على الأرض، وقد  ظهر عديد من  المسائل المحيِّرة والصادمة.
 والآراء المتضاربة حول ما يحدث تؤجج الخلافات  والمصادمات داخل مصر،  وتثير مناقشات ومخاوف قوية فى الخارج. كما أنها تؤثر  كذلك على إطار  المفاوضات المستقبلية وجهود المصالحة الوطنية المهمة. وفضلا  عن هذا، فقد  يكون هناك تبعات يمكن أن تؤثر على تدفق الأموال على مصر.
 الارتباك والمخاوف تزداد حدتها مع صور الخسائر  المأساوية فى الأرواح  والعنف فى الشوارع الذى يهيمن على الأخبار، وفى واقع  سريع التقلب والتغير  فإن الغضب هائل، وهناك مخاوف جدية من أن يُساء فهم  الوضع.
 ومن المهم أن نكون واضحين بشأن بعض الأمور التى حدثت فى  البلد فى  السابق، وهنا أربعة عوامل قد تكون ذات صلة قوية بما يحدث فى مصر  الآن.
 أولًا: ثورة مصر غير المكتملة: الثورة الشعبية الأولى  التى أطاحت بحسنى  مبارك قبل عامين ونصف، ثبت عدم اكتمالها بما يكفى لوضع  مصر بقوة على مسار  يحقق أهداف الثورة المشروعة وهى «العيش والحرية والعدالة  الاجتماعية».
 حاولت الأحزاب السياسية أن تنظم نفسها، ولم يكن أمام  كثير منها وقت  وقدرة تنظيمية، فقد كانوا يبدؤون من الصفر. وترتيب الأعمدة  الأساسية  لعملية انتقال ديمقراطى ناجحة، وهو دستور قوى وانتخابات برلمانية  ورئاسية  حرة ونزيهة، أسيئت إدارته.
 وبعض جنرالات الجيش أعطوا الانطباع بأنهم من الممكن أن  يكونوا مهتمين  بما هو أكثر من مجرد الحكم الانتقالى. وعلى هذا النحو، أدَّت  المرحلة  الأولى تحت قيادة المجلس العسكرى، وإن كانت تبعث على التفاؤل فى  البداية،  أدت إلى الإحباط.
 ثانيًا: أوضاع فوضية فى البداية: كان الغضب من المؤسسات  والنظام  الاقتصادى هو المحرك لثورة يناير 2011، فقد كانت هذه المؤسسات  خاضعة لحفنة  ممن يتمتعون بامتيازات، بدلا من أن تخدم البلد ككل. وهذه  مشكلات طويلة  الأمد وراسخة، وكان من المحتوم أن تجد مصر الجديدة نفسها  مرتبكة أمام كل  التحديات الناجمة عن ذلك، سواء فى الماضى أو فى الحاضر أو  فى المستقبل.  الحلول القوية لهذه التحديات موجودة بالتفصيل، وهى حلول  مركَّبة وتتطلب  تركيزا على مدار عدة سنوات، ومعرفة متخصصة ويد تدير. تصبح  الأمور أكثر  تداخلا فى السياق العالمى المضطرب الذى يتضمن أزمة ديون وركود  فى أوروبا  ونمو متواضع واستقطاب سياسى غير معهود فى الولايات المتحدة.
 ثالثا: زيادة حدة الصعوبات: تسببت الإدارة الاقتصادية  والسياسية  المتواضعة لمرسى وكذلك استحواذه على السلطة بخاصة بعد استيلائه  فى نوفمبر  الماضى على صلاحيات قانونية إضافية، تسببت فى تعقيد التحديات  التى تواجهها  مصر فى رحلتها الصعبة نحو نظام ديمقراطى فعَّال وقابل  للاستمرار. كما أن  سوء الإدارة هذا ضاعف الإحباط لدى معظم المواطنين، فقد  أصبح النظام الأمنى  الداخلى مشكلة مستمرة، والشعور بعدم الأمان الشخصى بلغ  فى معظم الأحيان  مستويات لا تُطاق. وبعد أن انتظر المصريون كل هذه المدة  والنضال الصعب من  أجل الثورة، لم يكن لدى الغالبية الكاسحة من المصريين  استعداد لأن يقفوا  مكتوفى الأيدى وهم يرون مستقبل بلادهم الواعد يتبخر  سريعًا.
 رابعًا: الرقابة والتوازنات الضعيفة بين المؤسسات  والرغبة المحدودة لدى  الرئاسة فى تصحيح المسار، فالديمقراطيات الناضجة  لديها آلية راسخة  لتعرُّف المشكلات والتغيرات ذات الصلة فى الوقت المناسب،  لكن عملية  الانتقال السياسى الناشئة وغير المكتملة فى مصر كانت تفتقر إلى  هذا الأمر.  كانت النتيجة فى الانسداد السياسى الذى ظهر الأسبوع الماضى، بين  انتفاضة  شعبية سلمية ورئيس منتخب ديمقراطيًّا لكنه يتشبث بالسلطة رغم تآكل  شعبيته  بشكل واضح.
 ومع شعور كل طرف بأنه يملك الشرعية، لم يكن أى منهما  مستعدًّا للتراجع،  بل حقيقة الأمر أن كِلَيهما زاد التحدى بالتصريحات  القوية. تسبب كل هذا  فى تحجيم الأفق أمام تصحيح المسار أو المصالحة  الوطنية، وأدى إلى مزيج  قابل للانفجار، مع احتمال مرعب بأن تتحول المواجهات  فى الشارع إلى صراع  أهلى على نطاق أوسع.
 هذه العوامل الأربعة وضعت العملية السياسية بعيدًا  تمامًا عن متناول أى  مبادرة، فقد وضعت ضغوطًا هائلة على النسيج المجتمعى،  ووضعت أصدقاء البلد  وحلفاءه أمام أمور مزعجة، هى تحديدًا:
 أن مرسى فقد الدعم الشعبى والشرعية تمامًا، لكنه رفض أن  يتنازل عن  السلطة أو يدعو إلى انتخابات مبكرة، والملايين من المصريين فى  الشوارع  فقدوا كل ما لديهم من صبر وثقة مما جعل المسار نحو انتخابات وفقا  لما هو  مقرر لها بعد 3 سنوات مسارًا شديد التقلب والخطورة. الحركة المناهضة  لمرسى  لم تكن الوحيدة الموجودة فى الشارع، فأنصار الرئيس «المعزول» كانوا   موجودين أيضًا، مما يزيد من احتمالية وقوع خسائر بشرية كبيرة، كما أن   الاقتصاد يعانى بالفعل وكان على شفا الانهيار، مما يهدِّد البلد بزيادة حجم   البطالة على ما هو عليه، وزيادة التضخم وانتشار الفقر وأزمة الاحتياطى   النقدى واندلاع أعمال تخريب واسعة. ولم يكن يتصور أى طرف خارجى أن يلعب دور   الوسيط بنجاح، بل كان هناك جانب سلبى لأى شىء يمكن تفسيره على أنه تدخُّل   خارجى. وهنا كان الجيش المؤسسة الوطنية الوحيدة القادرة على لعب دور  الحكم،  لكن بعد أن انكوى الجيش بنار المرحلة الانتقالية الأولى، فإن  جنرالاته  كانوا مترددين فى التدخل لعدة أسباب، من بينها احتمال وقوع  اضطرابات  داخلية، كما أدركوا خطورة إساءة تفسير دوافعهم.
 ذهب البعض، ومن بينهم عديد من المراقبين فى الخارج، إلى  وصف ما حدث  بأنه «انقلاب»، لكن تدخل الجيش جاء بدعم أغلبية المصريين إن لم  يكن  جميعهم، كما حظى بدعم كل ألوان الطيف السياسى تقريبا عدا الإخوان.  لهذا  أيضا يتذمر كثير من المصريين بصوت مرتفع عندما يسمعون أى إشارة إلى ما  حدث  على أنه «انقلاب».
 بالنسبة إلى جموع المصريين، كان تدخُّل الجيش ضروريًّا  لتقليل خطر وقوع  خسائر بشرية كبيرة وعنف مدمِّر، وكان مطلوبًا لإعطاء الوقت  للبلد للمّ  الشمل ووضع الأساس لمستقبل أفضل.
 لكن لا يكُن لديكم أى شك، فالمصريون شعب شديد الواقعية.  لقد تغلبوا على  الخوف الذى سجنهم طويلًا، لكنهم لم يصلوا بعدُ إلى معادلة  وطنية جديدة.  هم متيقظون جدًّا للتغلب على الاستبداد وغياب العدالة  الاجتماعية وعدم  الكفاءة الاقتصادية، وهؤلاء لن يترددوا فى العودة إلى  الشوارع بالملايين  لو كان لدى الجيش أى طموحات تتجاوز مساعدتهم على أن  يضغطوا معًا على زر  إعادة البدء للثورة وأهدافها المشروعة.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

اطلاق النار من مليشيات الاخوان المسلحة على الجيش
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=403669766416204​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*البورصة تواصل نزيف خسائرها وتفقد 8.6 مليار جنيه بمنتصف التعاملات
الشروق

c b cالرئاسة:نؤكد علي حرمة الدم المصري من جميع الأطياف..وأن حق التظاهر السلمي  مكفول للجميع وتحت حماية ورعاية الدولة بأجهزتها  المختلفة ودون تمييز

الرئاسة: نؤكد ضرورة ضبط النفس لدي جميع الأطراف وإعلاء المصلحة الوطنية واعتبارات الأمن القومي للبلاد علي كل ما عداها 

إصابة ضابط بطلق نارى أمام قسم ثان العريش
الدستور الأصلى
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على أحمد عارف متحدث «الإخوان» و6 من «حازمون» بدار السلام بحوزتهم أسلحة
المصرى اليوم

قيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية بأسيوط: لن نعترف بدستور أو رئيس لمصر بعد مرسي

الداخلية المصرية: ايقاف المتهم الثاني بإلقاء الأطفال من أسطح بناية في الإسكندرية
العربية
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*خبير عسكرى يطالب الجيش باعتقال رؤوس الإخوان وزعماء الفتنة*

*قال اللواء مختار قنديل الخبير الإستراتيجى والعسكرى، إن ما حدث أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى، *

*يثبت أن الجيش المصرى الذى لم ولن يقهر من العدو الخارجى، ولن يقهر أيضاً من الإخوان *

*الضالين المكذبين، وأنه صادق فى تحذيراته وأنه قوة لا يستهان بها.

وطالب اللواء قنديل الجيش بضرورة اعتقال رؤوس الإخوان وزعماء الفتنة *

*ومحاكمتهم محاكمات فورية بجزاءات رادعة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل واول رد فعل من الرئيس بعد اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري
    2013-07-08 13:38:36    







     	 		 			الرئيس يشكّل لجنة قضائية للتحقيق في «اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري»
			  		 			 				 					قرر الرئيس المؤقت عدلي منصور تشكيل لجنة قضائية  للتحقيق في اشتباكات  الحرس الجمهوري، التي وقعت فجر الإثنين، بين أنصار  الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي وعناصر من الجيش، وأسفرت عن 42 قتيلاً. 				 			 		وقال البيان: «أمر السيد رئيس الجمهورية بتشكيل لجنة قضائية للوقوف  على  ملابسات الأحداث والتحقيق فيها وإعلان النتائج للرأي العام». 				 					 وأعربت الرئاسة في بيان أصدرته بعد ساعات من الأحداث عن «أسفها الشديد   لوقوع ضحايا من المواطنين المصريين في الأحداث المؤلمة صباح اليوم   (الإثنين) إثر محاولة اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهوري». 				 					وأكدت رئاسة  الجمهورية على ضرورة «ضبط النفس لدى جميع الأطراف، وإعلاء  المصلحة الوطنية  واعتبارات الأمن القومي للبلاد علي كل ما عداها». 				 					وأشار البيان  إلى أن الرئاسة تشدد على «حرمة الدم المصري من جميع  الأطياف كما تؤكد على  أن حق التظاهر السلمي مكفول للجميع وتحت حماية ورعاية  الدولة بأجهزتها  المختلفة ودون تمييز، وتدعو جميع المتظاهرين إلى عدم  الاقتراب من المركز  الحيوية والمنشأت العسكرية بالبلاد. 				 					وناشدت رئاسة الجمهورية جميع  الأطراف «الاضطلاع بمسؤوليتها الوطنية في  تنقية الأجواء وتحقيق المصالحة  الوطنية من أجل إنجاز المرحلة الانتقالية  في أسرع وقت». 				 					كانت  اشتباكات وقعت بين قوات الجيش وعدد من أنصار مرسي فجر الإثنين،  أمام دار  الحرس الجمهوري، أسفرت عن مقتل 42 شخصًا، بينهم ضابط جيش، واثنين  من رجال  الشرطة.

					المصدر : المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*عمرو موسى يطالب الرئيس باجتماع طارئ مع كل القوى السياسية*

*  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 13:38*
*





                             عمرو موسى* 
*كتب أمين صالح وهانى عثمان*
*

* 
*قال عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر، إن ما حدث أمام الحرس الجمهورى  فجر اليوم فتنة يجب وقفها فورا، مؤكدا أن الدعوات لتصعيد الصدام دعوات  مسمومة تهدف إلى إثارة الفوضى فى البلاد.

وأكد موسى فى بيان له اليوم الاثنين أن مهاجمة القوات المسلحة ومقارها  ومحاولات تشويه دورها أمر مرفوض وطالب القوات المسلحة بعرض أحداث فجر اليوم  بالكامل على الشعب لمعرفة الحقيقة وإجراء تحقيق فورى وطرح نتائجه على  الرأى العام، لافتا إلى أن مصر تحتاج إلى الاستقرار ولا تتحمل الفوضى كما  أن التحريض على الفوضى وإسالة الدماء أمر لا يمكن قبوله أو تركه دون  إجراءات توقف هذا الانهيار فى الموقف وأن الحرب الأهلية تبدو إرهاصاتها  متصاعدة وتدفع إليها جهات غير مسئولة.* *

وتابع رئيس حزب المؤتمر: لابد من اجتماع أهل العقد والحل فى البلاد للتشاور  فى المنزلقات المحيطة بمصر، مطالبا بسرعة تشكيل حكومة انتقالية وان تكون  حكومة تكنوقراط محايدة بعيدا عن التحزب والإقصاء لفك الاحتقان المتزايد،  داعيا الرئيس المؤقت لعقد اجتماع مع مختلف القوى السياسية.
اليوم السابع
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* الاخون معاهم السوريين و يضربو الجيش والشرطة عند الحرس الجمهورى
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

النيابة تنتهي من مناظرة 17 جثة وتكشف وفاتهم بالأعيرة النارية
​





تبين أن الطلقات التي بالجثث طلقات نارية (عدسة: أحمد رمضان)



 شيماء محمد
انتهت  النيابة  برئاسة فريق حوادث شرق القاهرة الكلية يضم كلا من محمد البشلاوي رئيس  النيابة  وجاسر المغربى مديرالنيابة ومعتز عاطف وكيل  النيابة  وإبراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة من  مناظرة  17 جثة حتى الآن  وتبين أن الطلقات التي بالجثث طلقات نارية وليس خرطوش وما زالت  النيابة  مستمرة في  مناظرة  باقي الجثث بمشرحة زينهم.

كانت اشتباكات مسلحة قد دارت فجر اليوم (الإثنين) أمام دار س الجمهوري، نتج  عنها استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم ، تم نقلهم إلى  المستشفيات العسكرية ومقتل 42 شخصاً وإصابة 322 آخرين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا للتعليق على أحداث الحرس الجمهورى فى الثانية والنصف..*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*#الحريةوالعدالة» يطالب بتدخل دولي «حتى لا تتحول ‏#مصر إلى سوريا» ‏#الاخوان خونه لا دين ولا وطن لهم
 بيان رسمي صادر عنه، الإثنين: «ندعو الشعب المصري العظيم إلى الانتفاضة ضد  من يريدون سرقة ثورتهم بالدبابات والمجنزرات ولو على جثث الشعب، كما يدعو  الحزب المجتمع الدولي والمنظمات والهيئات الدولية وكل أحرار العالم إلى  التدخل لوقف المزيد من المجازر وإسقاط الغطاء عن ذلك الحكم العسكري كي لا  تكون هناك سوريا جديدة في العالم العربي».

 وأضاف: «استيقظ الشعب  المصري والعالم، اليوم الإثنين 8 يوليو 2013، على أصوات طلقات الرصاص الحي  ضد آلاف المعتصمين السلميين أمام نادي الحرس الجمهوري، وهم يؤدون صلاة  الفجر في مذبحة بشعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى».

  وتابع البيان: «بلغ عدد الشهداء جراء هذه المذبحة التي ارتكبتها قوات من  الجيش المصري والشرطة المصرية، حتى كتابة هذا البيان، 34 شهيدا، وهم في  تزايد نتيجة لخطورة الإصابات، ومئات المصابين معظمهم في حالات حرجة، ولم  تستطع سيارات الإسعاف المتواجدة بالميدان وحدها نقل الشهداء والمصابين،  وقام الأهالي والمعتصمون بنقلهم إلى المستشفى الميداني للاعتصام بسياراتهم  الخاصة ودراجاتهم البخارية».

 وأردف: «إن المجزرة البشرية التي  ارتكبها هؤلاء المجرمون ضد المعتصمين السلميين الرافضين للانقلاب العسكري  والمطالبين بعودة الرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسي إلى منصبه، لم يشهدها تاريخ  الجيش المصري من قبل، ولعل هناك عقلاء داخل المؤسسة العسكرية يمنعون  استمرار تلك الأوضاع الانقلابية الشاذة والغريبة على الجيش المصري».

 واختتم «الحرية والعدالة» بيانه بالقول: «يؤكد حزب الحرية والعدالة أن  دماء الشهداء لن تزيدهم إلا إصرارا وتمسكا، وأن هذه الدماء ستكون لعنة على  الانقلابيين المجرمين ومن عاونهم ومن جالسهم ومن ساندهم»

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل واول تعليق من البلتاجى الان بعد احداث اليوم امام مبنى الحرس الجمهورى
*​*2013-07-08 13:26:52*
*​*​*




ريهام  سعود قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن أحداث  فض الاعتصام أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري «تمت تحت ستار كثيف من الغاز المسيل  للدموع حول المعتصمين الذين كانوا ينهون الركعة الثانية من صلاة الفجر».  وطالب «البلتاجي»، في تصريحات خاصة لـ«الشروق»، من داخل المستشفى الميداني  برابعة العدوية، اليوم الاثنين، الجميع بالنزول للميادين لوقف نزيف الدم  والتصدي للانقلاب العسكري الذي يحاولون فرضه على جثث الشهداء من المتظاهرين  السلميين. وأوضح القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن «المستشفى استقبل مئات  الحالات المصابة بطلقات من أسلحة آلية وخرطوش ورصاص قناصة ومقذوفات لم  نتبين نوع السلاح الذي استخدمت به». في سياق متصل، أكد محمد البلتاجي، أن  أغلب الحالات مصابة بطلقات نافذة في الصدر والظهر والرأس والحوض، لافتا إلى  أن أحداث فض الاعتصام السلمي أمام الحرس الجمهوري، فجر اليوم، «ستزيدنا  إصرارا على مواصلة الاعتصام السلمي». واتهم «البلتاجي» قوات الجيش بمنع  سيارات الإسعاف من الدخول لنقل الجرحى من محيط الحرس الجمهوري ما تسبب في  سقوط شهداء جدد، على حد قوله، متوقعا مداهمة قوات الجيش اعتصام رابعة  العدوية. كما نفى القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة، ما تردد عن هجوم المعتصمين  على القوات المعنية بتأمين مبنى الحرس الجمهوري، محملا مسئولية وزيري  الدفاع والداخلية وشيخ الأزهر أحمد الطيب والأنبا تواضروس المسئولية  بمحاولتهم تمرير ما سماه بـ«الإنقلاب العسكري» بالقوة على جثث المعتصمين  السلميين، على حد تعبيره.




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة: "الأحراز" فى اشتباكات الحرس الجمهورى تضم "دروع وخوذ وعصى"

*
*




*​*
اليوم السابع
قام فريق نيابة شرق الكلية بإشراف المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول  للنيابات، بفض الأحراز التى تم العثور عليها بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى، حيث تم  الكشف عن العثور على دروع واقية وخوذ وعصى. 

كانت اشتباكات مسلحة قد دارت فجر اليوم أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى، نتج عنها  استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة، تم نقلهم إلى  المستشفيات العسكرية ومقتل 42 شخصاً وإصابة 322 آخرين.

يذكر أن القوات المسلحة ذكرت فى بيان رسمى لها صباح اليوم، إنه فى الساعة 4  فجراً قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة بمحاولة اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى بشارع  صلاح سالم، والاعتداء على قوات الأمن من القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية،  مما أدى إلى استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة، تم  نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية.

ونجحت القوات فى القبض على 200 فرد منهم وبحوزتهم كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة  النارية والذخائر والأسلحة البيضاء وزجاجات المولوتوف، وتم فتح طريق صلاح  سالم.* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

قال بدر عبد  العاطى المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية المصرية إن هناك تحسنا فى الموقف  الأمريكى تجاه تقييم الأوضاع فى مصر، مضيفا أن الاتصالات لا تزال مستمرة مع  تركيا لتوضيح الحقائق.

وفى تصريحات خاصة لمراسل الأناضول، أشار عبد  العاطى إلى أن هناك تصريحات خرجت الأحد عن أربعة أعضاء بالكونجرس تصف ما  حدث فى مصر بأنه "استجابة للإرادة الشعبية، وليس انقلابا كما صورته بعض  وسائل الإعلام".




وقال  "من تلك التصريحات ما صدر عن السيناتور روجر ويكر الذى دعا الرئيس  الأمريكى باراك أوباما إلى التوجه للكونجرس وطلب استثناءً لمصر فى  المساعدات، على اعتبار أن ما حدث ليس انقلابا عسكريا".

وقرر الجيش  المصرى مساء الأربعاء الماضى إسناد رئاسة البلاد مؤقتا إلى رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية العليا، عدلى منصور لحين انتخاب رئيس جديد؛ ما يعنى إقالة محمد  مرسى، وتعطيل العمل بالدستور مؤقتا، ضمن خطوات أخرى أرجعها إلى "تلبية نداء  الشعب" فيما اعتبرها آخرون "انقلابا عسكريا".

وفيما رحب قطاع من  الشعب المصرى بقرارات السيسى، احتج عليها قطاع آخر من مؤيدى مرسى، الذين  خرجوا فى مظاهرات، للتأكيد على كونه "الرئيس الشرعى".

وكان أعضاء  بالكونجرس الأمريكى قد بادروا فور صدور بيان القوات المسلحة بمطالبة واشنطن  بوقف مساعداتها لمصر، حيث تنص القوانين الأمريكية على عدم التعاون مع  الأنظمة التى تصل إلى الحكم عن طريق الانقلابات، وهو الموقف الذى تغير لدى  الكثير منهم، بحسب عبد العاطى.





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يواصل تأمين المنشآت الحيوية بالمنيا.. وانتظام العمل بالمصالح الحكومية*

كتب : خديجة العادلي                  منذ 9 دقائق 
 طباعة 










 







     "صورة أرشيفية" 
واصلت قوات الجيش بالمنيا تأمين المنشآت العامة والحكومية لليوم الثاني على التوالي. 

كانت قوات الأمن، أمس، عززت تأمين ديوان عام محافظة المنيا   بمدرعتين، بعد عمليات التخريب والإتلاف التي شهدها عقب إذاعة بيان الجيش،   وأيضا تعزيز مجمع المحاكم بمدرعتين، وقسم شرطة المنيا بمدرعة واحدة، هذا   بالإضافة إلى الخدمات الأصلية الموجودة أمام جميع هذه المنشآت من الأمن   المركزي وقوات الأمن وفرق التدخل السريع والعمليات الخاصة بالإضافة إلى   الخدمات السرية. 

في الوقت نفسه، شهدت جميع المصالح الحكومية انتظاما كاملا في العمل، خاصة بعد وصول قوات الجيش، أمس. 



الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* صفحات إخوانية تنشر صور أطفال سوريا وتدعي أنهم ضحايا الحرس الجمهوري*
*2013-07-08 13:17:15*​​​





* 

قامت صفحات  إخوانية علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك بعرض صور لأطفال سوريا ضحايا  بشار الأسد، علي أنهم أطفال مصريون قتلوا في أحداث الحرس الجمهوري.

وظهر الأطفال في الصور مرتديين ملابس شتوية، مما أدى إلى تكذيب الصفحات من  قبل نشطاء الفيسبوك، وذلك بسبب التحريض ضد الجيش المصري من قبل الكتائب  الالكترونية لجماعات الإخوان.

جدير بالذكر أن الصفحات الاخوانية قامت بنشر صور لأبو تريكة معلنين قيادته  لمسيرة لرابعة العدوية، وبدا أيضا أبو تريكة مرتديا ملابس شتوية حيث أنها  صورة قديمة من ميدان التحرير، وأعلن بعدها المتحدث الاعلامي لللاعب أن أبو  تريكة أنهى تدريباته وعاد لمنزله وأنه لن يقف ضد إرادة الشعب.

ولا تزال كتائب الإخوان المسلمين على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في مواصلة الكذب وتزييف الحقائق.
​*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*"النور" يبحث خارطة طريق جديدة تطالب باستفتاء شعبي على إعادة الرئيس

*
*كتب : محمد يوسف منذ 6 دقائق*​*طباعة










​





 يونس مخيون​تواصلت  اجتماعات حزب النور برئاسة الدكتور يونس مخيون بعد إعلان الحزب انسحابه من  خارطة الطريق التي أعلنها الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي. 
وقالت مصادر لـ"الوطن" إن حزب النور يبحث اقتراحا بإجراء استفتاء شعبي على بقاء الرئيس المعزول وتشكيل حكومة وطنية. 
وكان حزب النور قد أعلن انسحابه من خارطة الطريق بعد أن أصبحت لا تصلح بعد الأحداث المؤسفة التي وقعت أمام الحرس الجمهوري. 



الوطن​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية: محللون: *
*الوقت لا يزال مبكرا لكتابة نعى الإسلام السياسى.. *
*دبلوماسيون أمريكيون حاولوا إقناع الجماعة بقبول سقوط مرسى.. *
*عزل الرئيس أوقف انزلاق البلاد نحو الهاوية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

"*صحافة القاهرة": *
*القوات المسلحة تطارد 3 آلاف إرهابى بالطائرات فى سيناء.. *
*مفاجآت مثيرة فى فضيحة شبكة التجسس على "الداخلية".. *
*عبدالمجيد أرجأ استقالته لحين استقرار البلاد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*

* اخوان_خائنون
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على المتهم الثانى بإلقاء المتظاهرين من أعلى عقار بسيدى جابر*

*تمكنت مباحث الإسكندرية برئاسة العميد شريف عبد الحميد، من ضبط  المتهم الثانى بإلقاء المتظاهرين من أعلى عقار بمنطقة سيدى جابر أثناء اشتباكات الجمعة الماضية.

وأكد مصدر أمنى أن المتهم  يعمل موظفاً  ويتبع أحد الجماعات الإسلامية، ويدعى عبد الله الأحمدى عبد الواحد 38 سنة، وأنه تم التعرف عليه  من خلال الصور التى تم اقتطاعها من الفيديو الذى تداولته وسائل الإعلام.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*http://dialogconspiracy.com/3-words/show/185

 دا التصويت على الزفت مرسى من الكونجرس الامريكى .. 
 دوسوا على المربع الاحمر الرافض للشرعية والزفت .. الاخوان عملين يجى  مليون اكونت وادخلين عشان يؤديون .. التصويت مدتة كلها 13 ساعة ويخلص .. يا  ريت الناس تعمل شير وتخلى كل الناس تدوس على المربع الاحمر 
 دوسوا علامة الـ
 un like 
 الى تحت المربع الاحمر *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مضبوطات بحوزة المعتدين على الحرس الجمهورى*
[YOUTUBE]YTr7HCuQT6o#at=37[/YOUTUBE]

صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أن الأحداث التى شهدتها منطقة دار  الحرس الجمهورى فجر اليوم الإثنين الموافق 8 الجارى أسفرت عن إستشهاد كلٍ  من الملازم / محمد على المسيرى من قوة قسم شرطة أول مدينة نصر ، والمجند/  جلال أحمد جابر  من قوة قطاع الأمن المركزى بطلقات الغدر إثر إصابة الملازم  / محمد المسيرى  بطلق  نارى بالرأس والمجند / جلال جابر برش خرطوش  بالوجه.. وذلك أثناء تواجدهما بمقر خدمتهما بمحيط دار الحرس الجمهورى.      تم نقل الضابط والمجند الشهيدان  إلى المستشفى ..وإذ تنعى وزارة الداخلية  الشهيدين ..تؤكد على إستمرار جهود رجالها فى مواجهة وملاحقة العناصر  الإرهابية التى تستهدف زعزعة أمن وإستقرار مصر.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

شاهد تعليق الافتاء  بعد «اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري»...!
    2013-07-08 14:06:18    







     	«الإفتاء» عن «اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري»: ندعو الحكماء لـ«لم الشمل»
	   	 		 			أعربت دار الإفتاء المصرية عن بالغ حزنها وألمها الشديد لسقوط قتلى  ومصابين من أبناء مصر بأعداد كبيرة، فجر الإثنين، فى «اشتباكات الحرس  الجمهوري»، وقال الدكتور شوقي علام، مفتي الجمهورية: «إننا في دار الإفتاء  المصرية، إذ نعتصر ألما وحزنا لما حدث من إراقة للدماء، ونهيب بعلماء الأمة  وقياداتها وحكمائها أن يضطلعوا بمسؤولياتهم في وقف نزيف الدم المصري ولم  الشمل الوطني على وجه السرعة». 		 			وأضافت «الإفتاء» في بيان أصدرته، الإثنين، أنه وقع ما حذرت منه الدار  مرارًا وتكرارًا من إراقة للدماء المصرية، غير أن هذه النداءات المتكررة لم  تجد من يستجيب لها. 		 			وجددت دار الإفتاء تأكيدها على حرمة كل الدماء المصرية التي ترقى في  الإسلام إلى أن تكون أكبر عند الله من حرمة الكعبة ومن زوال الدنيا لقوله  صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «لزوال الدنيا أهون على الله من قتل رجل مسلم»،  كما ناشدت «الإفتاء» كل المصريين الالتزام بالسلمية وعدم الانجرار إلى  العنف الذي سيؤدي إلى فتنة طامة تنذر بوقوع حرب أهلية لن يكون فيها غالب أو  مغلوب.


			مصدر المصري اليوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* جمال سليمان يطالب السوريين المقيمين بمصر *



وجه الفنان السورى "جمال سليمان" رسالة إلى السوريين المقيمين بمصر، وهى:
"إلى  إخوتى السوريين ممن أخذته الحمية وانخرط فى الشأن المصرى ضد ومع، لقد قرأت  مائة نداء من سوريين عقلاء أنه ليس من الحكمة أن نتدخل فيما يجرى اليوم فى  مصر، ولكن البعض داس برجله على كل تلك النداءات ونزل إلى ميادين مصر  والبعض تورط بالعنف وألقى القبض عليه؛ 







مرة  أخرى تذكروا أنكم ضيوف فى مصر ويعنى أنكم ضيوف عند أهل البلد كلهم بمختلف  أطيافهم ومشاربهم، وبالتالى لا يجوز لكم أن تتدخلوا فى أمورهم لأنكم بذلك  تستعدون عليكم معظم الناس ولا شك أنكم تتابعون الفيسبوك ووتويتر أكثر من  الذى اخترعهم، ولا شك أنكم تستشعرون ارتفاع منسوب اللوم والأسف عند كثيرين  لأنكم تدخلتم فى شئون بلدهم وهذا حقهم، قد تردون على أنكم غير عابئين وأنكم  لا تخشون لومة لائم، وأنا لن أناقشكم، ولكن تذكروا أن لكم إخوة سوريون  يعملون هنا ويكدون ليل نهار كى يطعموا طفلا لهم أو يستروا عرض أم أو أخت،  نرجوكم إن كان ينفع عندكم الرجاء أن لا تضيفوا إلى مأساتهم مآسى أخرى". 

وذلك من خلال صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك. 

المصدر:اليوم السابع​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2013)

موقعة الحرس الجمهورى= موقعة جمل تانية
اردها الاخوان لكى يهيجوا الشعب ضد النظام  خوفا من التهدئة اللى حدثت


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*ياسر على يعود لمركز المعلومات فجأة بعدما غادره عقب ثورة 30 يونيو*

*وصل  الدكتور ياسر على مدير مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لرئاسة الوزراء فى *

*حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، إلى المقر الفرعى لمركز المعلومات بمنطقة مساكن الشيراتون*

* بمصر الجديدة، بعد أن غاب عن المشهد السياسى وغادر مقر عمله بمعلومات مجلس*

* الوزراء بالقصر العينى، حاملا معه أغراضه وملفاته الخاصة فى الثالث من الشهر *

*الجارى عقب ثورة 30 يونيو. 
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*تحريات المباحث تكشف تكوين حركة "تحرير" لتهريب أبو إسماعيل*

* المتهمين قاموا بتشكيل حركة جديدة باسم "تحرير" وغرضها تحرير *

*حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وقيادات الإخوان من الحبس، *

*وكذلك تخليص البلد من نظام الحكم الجديد.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*تحريات المباحث تكشف تكوين حركة "تحرير" لتهريب أبو إسماعيل*


  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 14:14







                             أبو إسماعيل                          
كتبت نرمين سليمان






أمر أحمد عبد السلام مدير نيابة دار السلام، بإحالة أحمد  عرفة  "عضو حركة حازمون، و5 أشخاص عثر بحوزتهم على بنادق آلية وأسلحة ثقيلة  بشقة  بدار السلام، إلى نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية للتحقيق.

 وكشفت التحريات الأولية، أن المتهمين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم  فى عمارات  المهندسين بكورنيش النيل، حيث تم العثور بحوزتهم على أسلحة  وذخائر وأجهزة  حاسب آلى مدون بها أفكارهم لأعمال إرهابية.

 وتبين أن المتهمين قاموا بتشكيل حركة جديدة باسم "تحرير"  وغرضها تحرير حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل وقيادات الإخوان من الحبس، وكذلك  تخليص البلد من نظام  الحكم الجديد.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*مؤتمر صحفى لأنصار المعزول بميدان رابعة العدوية ومحيط الحرس الجمهورى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة شخصين فى انفجار أنبوبة بوتاجاز بميدان التحرير وذعر المتظاهرين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

مرشد الاخوان يساوم المصريين                  

 	الفجر
	اكد الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين انهم على  إستعداد لقبول مبادرات المخلصين التى تدعوا لعودة الشرعية كاملة رئيساً  ودستوراً ومجلش شورى موضحاً ان مرسى سيقوم بعدها بإجراء حوار عام بين القوى  الوطنية لمناقشة كل الموضوعات الخلافية وإجراء مصالحة وطنية فى محاولة  لمساومة الشعب لعودة النظام مرة اخرى فى مقابل حقن الدماء .
  	وأوضاف "بديع"عبر حسابة الرسمى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك ان  المصالحة الوطنية تهدف الى حقن دماء الشعب المصرى وخروجاً من النفق المظلم  الذى حشرنا فية الانقلاب العسكرى – على حد وصفة قائلا "انه كاد يصل بالبلاد  لحافة الهاوية وسبيل الهلاك".​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*هيج يدين مقتل أكثر من ٤٠ شخصا فى أحداث الحرس الجمهورى*

*طالب وزير الخارجية البريطانى وليام هيج السلطات المصرية بالتحقيق فى أعمال العنف التى وقعت فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الاثنين أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى فى القاهرة وراح ضحيتها أكثر من ٤٠ شخصا، قائلا "إن هناك حاجة ماسة للتهدئة وضبط النفس".
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة شخصين فى انفجار أنبوبة بوتاجاز بميدان التحرير وذعر المتظاهرين

*
*الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 14:21*​*





 مظاهرات التحرير​كتب إسلام سعيد​



 
انفجرت منذ قليل، أنبوبة بوتاجاز صغيرة بميدان التحرير  بالقرب من شارع محمد محمود، كانت بحوزة أحد الباعة الجائلين، وأسفرت عن  إصابة طفل وشخص آخر، فيما انتقلت سيارة إسعاف من سيمون بوليفار لموقع  الحادث لنقل المصابين.
وأصيب متظاهرو ميدان التحرير بحالة من الذعر، وحدثت حالة من الهرج والمرج  بين المتتظاهرين، بعد أن اعتقدوا أن هناك هجوما لمؤيدى الرئيس المعزول  ضدهم.


اليوم السابع
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*"الداخلية" تنفي ما يردده "الإخوان" عن إخفاء هوية قتلى "الحرس الجمهوري"*

كتب : محمد بركات                  منذ 5 دقائق 
 طباعة 










 







     اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري صباح اليوم 
صرح  مصدر أمني مسؤول بوزارة الداخلية، أنه في ظل ما تناولته بعض  المواقع  الإخبارية، وما أثاره عدد من المتحدثين باسم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، من  الادعاء بقيام أجهزة الشرطة بتعمد إخفاء تحقيق شخصية الذين  لقوا مصرعهم  أثناء محاولة اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهوري، فجر اليوم، واستبدال  ملابسهم  بملابس عسكرية وتصويرهم على أنهم من قوات الجيش والشرطة، فإن وزارة   الداخلية تنفي صحة كل ما أثير في هذا الشأن جملة وتفصيلا. 

وأكد المصدر أن الجهات القضائية والطبية هي الوحيدة التى  تتعامل مع  الجثامين المودعة في المشرحة، ولا تتعامل قوات الشرطة معها، ولا  تتواجد  بداخلها، وعقب انتهاء الإجراءات القانونية يتم تسليم كافة  الجثامين لذويهم. 

وتناشد وزارة الداخلية، جميع الأطراف بالترشد عند نقل  الأخبار  والتأكد من صحتها وعدم الانسياق وراء مثل تلك الشائعات التي تخدم  أهداف  مروجيها، وتحتفظ الوزارة بحقها في اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال  كل من  يروج أية شائعات تهدف إلى زعزعة الأمن وتؤثر على ثقة المواطنين في  أداء  جهازهم الوطني. 



الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* شهاده شهود عيان
 شهادة لله ... نقسم عليها نحن سكان العمارات المجاورة لرابعة و الطيران :

  قبل صلاة الفجر بحوالى نصف ساعة توافد أكتر من 13 موتوسيكل كل واحد عليه 2  أو 3 أشخاص تجمعوا أمام مدخل متظاهرى رابعة ( الأخوان ) وتحدثوا و تشاوروا  مع أشخاص منهم و اتجهوا مسرعين عبر شارع الطيران حاملين أسلحة متوجهين إلى  الحرس الجمهورى فبدأنا نسمع أصوات طلقات نارية.

 بعد مرور 8 دقائق  عادت الموتسيكلات و قام الأخوان مسرعين بفتح الطريق أمامهم و أدخلوهم  بينهم فاختلطوا بالمتظاهرين و اختفوا بينهم ... و بعد 5 دقائق بدأوا فى  إطلاق أعيرة نارية على العقارات المحيطة بالخرطوش الحى و الرصاص للترويع و  لاتهام الجيش أنه هو الفاعل و أنه من أطلق الرصاص على المصلين.

 و  نقسم بالله العظيم ... أن هذا لم يحدث إطلاقاً من قبل الجيش لأنه ببساطة لا  توجد نهائياً أى مدرعة للجيش أو مصفحة للشرطة على مقربة من رابعة أو بطول  شارع الطيران و أول مدرعة موجودة على صلاح سالم بالقرب من حرس الحدود .. 

 فكيف للجيش أن يطلق نار و هو غير موجود بالمرة ف تلك المنطقة ... ثم أقام  متظاهروا الأخوان الصلاة و أثناء الصلاة احتشدوا فى شكل جماعات ضخمة خرجوا  من رابعة فى اتجاه الحرس الجمهورى للالتحام بالجيش عند حرس الحدود... 

 وبعدها بدأنا نسمع أصوات قنابل غاز و إطلاق أعيرة نارية و هرج و مرج  وسيارات إسعاف هنا و هناك و رأينا مجموعة من الأخوان يختطفون 3 شباب داخل  منطقة التظاهر برابعة لا نعرف هل هولاء الشباب من أبناء المنطقة أو أفراد  آخرين و أنهالوا عليهم بالشوم و الضرب العنيف فى مناطق متفرقة من أجسادهم .

 وهذا ما نقسم عليه نحن سكان المناطق المحيطة بمركز تظاهر الأخوان برابعة و  الله على ما نقول شهيد و نقسم على ذلك قسماً نحاسب عليه يوم العرض على رب  العالمين .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة: ضبط كارنيهات إخوان وأوراق تصنيع القنابل بالحرس الجمهورى*

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 14:41






                             أحداث الحرس الجمهورى 
كتب محمد عبد الرازق ونرمين سليمان ​ 



 
كشفت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية بإشراف المستشار مصطفى خاطر   المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، عن العثور على كارنيهات حزب   الحرية والعدالة وأوراق مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية لتعليم كيفية تصنيع   القنابل بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى.
 
 وتمكن فريق النيابة العامة الذى يضم كلا من وكلاء النائب العام ياسر أحمد   ربيع ورامى بشرى وأحمد عبد الهادى وأشرف هلالى، من فض الأحراز التى تم   العثور عليها عقب إجراء المستشار إبراهيم صالح معاينة مبدئية لمحيط الأحداث   بالحرس الجمهورى.
 
وضمت الأحراز 34 من فوارغ القنابل الغازية، ومجموعة من الطلقات الآلية "صوت   وذخيرة حية"، ومجموعة من صور البطاقات الشخصية للمعتصمين وكارنيهات  لأعضاء  حزب الحرية والعدالة، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدروع الكبيرة التى  تستخدم  كواقى للرصاص، ومجموعة من كتب حسن البنا.


اليوم السابع


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*أردوغان: لا نكن احتراما لاولئك الذين لايحترمون إرادة الشعب المصري*

​​

 

*قال رئيس الوزراء التركي وزعيم حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي اسلامي الجذور رجب  طيب اردوغان الاحد “اننا لانكن احتراما لاولئك الذين لايحترمون ارادة  الشعب  المصري”.*

*جاء ذلك في كلمة وجهها أردوغان عبر الدوائر التليفزيونية المغلقة (فيديو  كونفرانس) للاتراك الذين يقيمون في مدينة دوسلدورف الالمانية خلال اجتماع جماهيري  حاشد مؤيد له نظمه *
*اتحاد الديمقراطيين الاتراك الاوروبيين**.*

*وهاجم أردوغان ما وصفه بالانقلاب العسكري في مصر والذي اطاح بالرئيس ، قائلا ان القوى التي اطاحت بمرسي “لم تستطع ان *
*تتحمل رئيسا منتخبا لمدة  عام فقط .. انها لم تبد احتراما *
*لارادة شعب مصر”. *


*بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

واهو طفل تاني ناشرين انه في مصر رغم انه في سوريا

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* بالصورة .. سيد عبدالحفيظ في مظاهرات رابعة العدوية *



تداول عدد من  النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الـ"فيس بوك" صورة لسيد عبدالحفيظ مدير  الكرة بالاهلي اثناء تواجده وسط مؤيدي الرئيس المخلوع محمد مرسي في اعتصام  رابعة العدوي.






يأتي  ذلك في الوقت الذي اكد فيه عبدالحفيظ على لاعبى الفريق الأول لكرة القدم  بالنادى ضرورة عدم المشاركة في اي تظاهرات تشهدها البلاد بناء على قرار  مجلس ادارة النادى الذي اوضح في بيان له ان الأهلى لن يشارك في اي احداث  سياسية وحذر جميع فرق النادي وخاصة الفريق الاول لكرة القدم من المشاركة  فيها







الدستور​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*حبس موظف إخواني لتصنيعه العبوات الناسفة والمتفجرة بالإسكندرية


*
*




*​*

الاهرام
 قررت النيابة العامة بالإسكندرية، حبس موظف ينتمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، لقيامه بتصنيع العبوات المتفجرة والناسفة بمنزله.  وكانت معلومات قد وردت إلى رجال مباحث قسم شرطة اللبان بالإسكندرية، عن  قيام المتهم ويعمل موظفا بمديرية الأوقاف، ويقيم بدائرة القسم، بتصنيع  عبوات ناسفة ومتفجرة داخل منزله، حيث تم ضبطه بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات  القانونية. وعثر داخل مسكنه على مواد وأدوات تستخدم في تصنيع العبوات  المتفجرة، وكمية كبيرة من البارود والزجاج المهشم، والمسامير والصواميل  وصمغ خام وعلب صفيح وجهاز لحام، و 2 جهاز أفوميتر. اعترف المتهم بحيازته  للمضبوطات، واستخدامها في تصنيع العبوات الناسفة، وأمرت النيابة بحبسه،  والتحفظ على المضبوطات.* 





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* صرح  مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية أن الأحداث التى شهدتها منطقة دار الحرس  الجمهورى فجر اليوم الإثنين الموافق 8 الجارى أسفرت عن إستشهاد كلٍ من  الملازم / محمد على المسيرى من قوة قسم شرطة أول مدينة نصر ، والمجند/ جلال  أحمد جابر من قوة قطاع الأمن المركزى بطلقات الغدر إثر إصابة الملازم /  محمد المسيرى بطلق نارى بالرأس والمجند / جلال جابر برش خرطوش بالوجه وذلك  أثناء تواجدهما بمقر خدمتهما بمحيط دار الحرس الجمهورى.
 تم نقل الضابط  والمجند الشهيدان إلى المستشفى وإذ تنعى وزارة الداخلية الشهيدين تؤكد على  إستمرار جهود رجالها فى مواجهة وملاحقة العناصر الإرهابية التى تستهدف  زعزعة أمن وإستقرار مصر
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*البورصة تواصل نزيف خسائرها وتفقد 8.6 مليار جنيه بمنتصف التعاملات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجى: عمليات العنف فى سيناء لن تتوقف إلا بعودة مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصر تعيد طائرة سورية بكل ركابها بعد تطبيق الإجراءات الجديدة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*مؤتمر المتحدث العسكرى يذاع على الهواء بلغات مختلفة الثالثة عصرا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*"بهاء الدين" المرشح لرئاسة الحكومة يصل القاهرة اليوم قادما من بوخارست *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار المعزول ينظمون مسيرات من رابعة العدوية لـ"الحرس الجمهورى"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*"الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان" تطالب بطرد السفيرة الأمريكية*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

أهالي ضحايا أحداث الحرس الجمهوري يقتحمون مشرحة زينهم لرفض تشريح ذويهم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

العثور على أوراق تعلم صناعة القنابل بمحيط الحرس الجمهوري​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*مظاهرات بالسويس ضد الهجوم على الحرس الجمهوري*​ 
*خرج المئات من المواطنين بالسويس فى عدد من الميادين، **منها ميدان الأربعين *​ 
*والخضر وأماكن تواجد قوات التأمين، **فى تظاهرة تأييد للقوات *​ 
*المسلحة والجيش الثالث الميداني، **رافضين الهجوم *​ 
*على الحرس الجمهوري وعلى الفريق أول *​ 
*عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع.*​​​
*الدستــور*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

ضبط وإحضار حجازي وعبد الماجد فى أحداث الحرس الجمهوري


 أوردت قناة الحياة في خبر عاجل لها، أن النيابة العامة أمرت بضبط وإحضار كل من صفوت حجازي وعاصم عبد الماجد بتهمة التحريض على أحداث دار الحرس الجمهوري.

وأضافت، أن النيابة عثرت على كشوف الأسماء وقنابل معدة للانفجار وطلقات نارية وخرطوش أثناء معاينتها لموقع الاشتباكات أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

ضمن مؤتمر المتحدث العسكري.. إذاعة فيديوهات لأحداث الحرس الجمهوري بعد قليل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر: المرحلة الانتقالية 9 أشهر والحرب بموافقة الأعلى للقوات المسلحة*

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 15:08







                             الرئيس عدلى منصور 
كتبت نور ذو الفقار ويوسف أيوب​ 



 
صرح مصدر مطلع لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن المرحلة الانتقالية  التى  حددتها مؤسسة الرئاسة لن تزيد عن 9 أشهر من الآن، مشيرا إلى أن  الإعلان  الدستورى الذى سيصدر خلال ساعات يتضمن أن يكون التشريع وإصدار  القوانين من  إختصاصات الرئيس.

وتابع المصدر الذى رفض ذكر اسمه أن الإعلان الدستورى سيتضمن أن اتخاذ قرار   إعلان الحرب وما يخص الأمن القومى سيتوقف على موافقة المجلس الأعلى للقوات   المسلحة، مشيرا إلى أنه سيكون لنائب الرئيس صلاحيات سيتم توضيحها فيما  بعد.

وأضاف أن رئيس الحكومة سيكون له كافة الصلاحيات التى نص عليها دستور 2012   والتى تنص على أن تتكون الحكومة من رئيس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء ونوابهم،   ويشرف رئيس الوزراء على أعمالها ويوجهها فى أداء اختصاصاتها، ويكون  مسئولاً  عن الأمن الداخلى.

وتكون الحكومة مسئولة عن تنفيذ السياسة العامة للدولة مسئولية تضامنية   وفردية أمام مجلس النواب طبقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا الدستور.

وأوضح المصدر أنه يجوز لأى من أعضاء الحكومة إلقاء بيان أمام مجلسى النواب   والشورى أو إحدى لجانهما عن موضوع يدخل فى اختصاص أى منهما، ويناقش المجلس   أو اللجنة البيان ويبدى ما يراه بشأنه من ملاحظات.

ويشترط فيمن يعين رئيسًا للوزراء أو عضوًا بالحكومة أن يكون مصريًا غير   حامل لجنسية دولة أخرى بالغًا من العمر ثلاثين سنة على الأقل متمتعًا   بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، ولا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية الحكومة وأى من مجلسى   النواب والشورى، كما يحق لرئيس الوزراء تعيين الموظفين المدنيين ويعزلهم   وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.

ويصدر رئيس الوزراء اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين بما ليس فيه تعطيل أو   تعديل أو إعفاء من تنفيذها، وله أن يفوض غيره فى إصدارها ويجوز أن يحدد   القانون من يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*سقوط العربي لسرقة مقر الإخوان بمصر القديمة*​ 
شرع عاطل فى سرقة مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمصر القديمة، والقت القوات القبض عليه أثناء قيامهم بدورية أمنية  بدائرة القسم.

تمكن النقيب / أحمد محمود مختار ـ الضابط بوحدة مباحث قسم شرطة المقطم وبصحبته القوة المرافقة من ضبط حسن سيد عبد الله وشهرته " محمد العربي " 42 سنة" عاطل حال شروعه في دخول مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الكائن بدائرة القسم بقصد سرقة محتوياته.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"كفاية": أحداث الحرس تعكس رغبة الإخوان فى جر البلاد لحرب أهلية​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"دومة ": أتوقع "انقلاب" شباب الإخوان على قادتهم خلال الفترة المقبلة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

السفارة التركية تستعد لإجلاء رعاياها من مصر عقب أحداث اليوم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

ضبط المتهم الثاني بإلقاء المتظاهرين من سطح عقار سيدي جابر مختبئًا داخل مستشفى 

قال اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، إن الأجهزة الأمنية تمكنت، صباح الاثنين، من ضبط المتهم الثانى فى واقعة التعدى على متظاهرين مؤيدين لبيان الجيش، وإلقائهم من أعلى سطح عقار بمنطقة سيدي جابر.

كان المتهم مختبئًا بين مصابي الأحداث بمستشفى الأميري الجامعي بادعاء إصابته بكدمات وجروح اتضح أنها طفيفة ولا تستدعي بقاءه بالمستشفى طبقا لتقارير المستشفى.

وأشار العبد، في تصريحات خاصة، إلى أن التحريات التي تقوم بها الأجهزة الأمنية للكشف عن هوية منفذي الواقعة والمشاركين فيها بينت أن أحد هؤلاء ويدعى عبد الله الأحمدى عبدالواحد (38 سنة) ويعمل موظف بشركة الكهرباء ومقيم بمنطقة سيدى بشر دائرة قسم شرطة المنتزه أول بالإسكندرية حيث تم التأكد من وجوده بالمستشفى.

يذكر أن الأجهزة الأمنية كانت قد تمكنت بالأمس من ضبط المتهم الأول والذي ظهر ملتحياً في مقطع الفيديو الذي يوضح واقعة الاعتداء وتبين أنه يدعى محمود حسن حيث وجد مختبئاً في منزل حماه بمدينة بلطيم بعد أن قام بحلق لحيته وشعره.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

«أحرار الإخوان»: «بديع» و«حجازي» يتحملان مسؤولية أحداث «الحرس الجمهوري» 

القاهرة - أ ش أ

حملت جبهة أحرار الإخوان المنشقة عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مرشد الإخوان محمد بديع، والداعية الإسلامي صفوت حجازي مسؤولية الأحداث التي وقعت اليوم عند دار الحرس الجمهوري.


وأعربت الجبهة في بيانها الثاني على صفحتها بموقع فيسبوك، عن حزنها وأسفها لتلك الأحداث، التي أسفرت عن سقوط قتلى وجرحى.



وكانت جبهة أحرار الإخوان، قد أعلنت انشقاقها أمس عن قيادات الإخوان، وقالت في بيانها الأول "نعلن نحن مجموعة من شباب الإخوان و قياداتها الشابة انشقاقنا ليس عن جماعة الإخوان، وإنما عن قياداتنا التي تدعونا إلى ما يخالف تعاليم الدين، ونناشد قياداتنا بالعودة لرشدهم، وإعطائنا الفرصة في التعبير عن أنفسنا بطريقة سلمية".​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

رئيس اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون يحيل معدًا بـ"الثقافية" للتحقيق لـ"تضليل المشاهدين"
قام شكرى أبو عميرة، رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، بتحويل معد برنامج (أما بعد) على القناة الثقافية، للتحقيق لتسببه فى تضليل المشاهدين على الهواء، وذلك من خلال حلقة البرنامج التى استقبل فيها مداخلة تليفونية على الهواء من قيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، وجماعة الاخوان المسلمين، هو محمد شعير، الذى تم تعريفه على انه "محلل سياسى".

وفى تصريح خاص لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، قال رئيس الاتحاد: طالبت بالتحقيق فى واقعة برنامج (أما بعد) الذى يقدمه  طارق عبد الفتاح، وفيه أبلغ معد البرنامج محمد ثابت المذيع بأنه سيتم إجراء مداخلة تليفونية مع المحلل السياسي محمد شعير، الذى قال فى مداخلته: "أن ما حدث من الجيش، هو انقلاب عسكرى"، فرد عليه المذيع بـ"أنه لا يوجد وقت فى البرنامج للتحدث عن تاريخ الجيش المصرى، وأن أي إساءة للجيش غير مقبولة".

وأضاف أبو عميرة: عندما علمت بالواقعة من خلال تقرير المتابعة الخاص بالقناة عقب إذاعة البرنامج مباشرةً، طلبت على الفور من رئيس قطاع قنوات النيل المتخصصة، ورئيس الشئون القانونية المركزية، التحقيق فوراً فيما جاء بالحلقة حول الإساءة للجيش المصرى، فأى إساءة للجيش المصرى كانت، ولا زالت غير مقبولة على الإطلاق، على شاشات التليفزيون المصرى وشبكاته الإذاعية.

وأكدت رئيس قناة النيل الثقافية، إيناس عبد الله، فى تقريرها عن الواقعة، أن الخطأ يقع على معد البرنامج، الذى لم يتحقق من شخصية الضيف المتصل.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

التليفزيون المصري: مطلوب القبض على الإرهابي صفوت حجازي 

قالت نشرة أخبار قناة "المصرية الفضائية" إن النيابة أمرت بضبط وإحضار عدد من قيادات جماعة "الإخوان" وحزب الحرية والعدالة ومن بينهم الإرهابى "صفوت حجازى" لاتهامه بالتحريض وإثارة الفتنة.

وورد بالنشرة مقطع فيديو يظهر به "الإرهابى" "صفوت حجازى" يهدد فيه باقتحام دار الحرس الوطنى وإخراج الرئيس المعزول "محمد مرسي
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*عزة الجرف ( أم أيمن ) علي قناة B B C  العربية :  جنود الحرس الجمهوري اغتصبوني لمدة ثلاثة ساعات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

تأجيل التحقيق مع مرسي وقيادات الإخوان لدواع أمنية 

قرر المستشار ثروت حماد قاضي تحقيق وزارة العدل، تأجيل التحقيق مع الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وبعض قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الى أجل غير مسمى، وذلك بسبب الظروف الأمنية التي تمر بها البلاد، وعدم حضور أيا من المتهمين إلى جلسات التحقيق، وصعوبة إخطار العديد منهم بمواعيد تلك الجلسات، وذلك فى  اتهامات إهانة القضاء.

 كان حماد قد أدراج اسم الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي و8 من قيادات التيار الإسلامي، أبرزهم سعد الكتاتني ومحمد البلتاجي ومحمد مهدي عاكف وصبحي صالح وجمال جبريل وطاهر عبد المحسن وعصام سلطان ومحمد العمدة، علي قوائم المنع من السفر على ذمة التحقيقات، التى تأتى في اطار العديد من البلاغات التي تقدم بها قضاة ومواطنين، يتهموا فيها تلك الشخصيات وآخرين، باهانة رجال القضاء وتسميه احد المستشارين واتهامه بالتزوير.

تاتي التحقيقات في إطار البلاغات التي تقدم بها عدد من القضاة والمواطنين لاتهامهم بإهانة القضاة وتسميه احد المستشارين واتهامه بالتزوير.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الحبس 3 شهور لأحد متهمي الحرس الجمهوري 

قضت محكمة جنح مصر الجديدة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد أمين، بحبس "عادل محمد كامل-27 سنة"، 3 شهور على خلفية اتهامه بحيازة سلاح أبيض ونبل، أمام الحرس الجمهوري، والذي أحالته النيابة للمحاكمة العاجلة.

وكثفت قوات أمن المحكمة تواجدها في القاعة ومداخل ومخارج المحكمة،  وكان المتهم قد أقر في التحقيقات أنه استخدم المضبوطات بقصد الدفاع عن النفس.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

استعجال تقرير الطب الشرعي لضحايا اشتباكات الحرس

استعجلت نيابة مصر الجديدة، برئاسة المستشار إبراهيم صالح، التقرير المبدئي للطب الشرعي، الخاص بضحايا اشتباكات دار الحرس الجمهوري.

يذكر أن القوات المسلحة قالت في بيان رسمى لها صباح اليوم، إنه في الساعة 4 فجرا قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة بمحاولة اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى بشارع صلاح سالم، والاعتداء على قوات الأمن من القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية، مما أدى إلى استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة، تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

شيخ الأزهر يطالب بفتح تحقيق عاجل فى أحداث الحرس الجمهوري ولجنة مصالحة وإعلان جدول زمنى للمرحلة الانتقالية 

شيخ الأزهر يطالب بفتح تحقيق عاجل في أحداث الحرس الجمهوري ولجنة مصالحة وإعلان جدول زمني للمرحلة الانتقالية بما لا يزيد عن 6 أشهر.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عزة الجرف ( أم أيمن ) علي قناة B B C  العربية :  جنود الحرس الجمهوري اغتصبوني لمدة ثلاثة ساعات
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


على اساس اية
دة شكلها وصوتها  كفاية هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

عاجل   من الطب الشرعي وتشريح 10 جثث لأحداث  الحرس  شاهد سبب الوفاة...!!
    2013-07-08 15:25:12    







     	الطب الشرعى: انتهاء تشريح 10 جثث لأحداث "الحرس" والوفاة بطلقات نارية


	أكد مصدر طبى بمصلحة الطب الشرعى الانتهاء من تشريح 10 جثث من الـ40 جثة  إثر أحداث محاولة اقتحام الحرس الجمهورى فجر اليوم، الاثنين، وتبين إصابة  المجنى عليهم بطلقات نارية متفرقة فى الجسم.

	وأوضح المصدر لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الطلقات كانت فى أماكن متباينة كالصدر  والبطن والكتف، ومعظمها فى الجزء الأعلى من الجسم، وأن الجثث لم يتم  تسليمها لأهالى الضحايا لحين الانتهاء من الإجراءات اللازمة للتصريح  بالدفن.


	مصدر اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مجهولون يطلقون النار على حافلتين لعمال "القوات الدولية" بالشيخ زويد

*
*




*​*
اليوم السابع
قال مصدر أمنى بشمال سيناء، إن مجهولين أطلقوا النار على حافلتين كانتا  تقلان عمال خدمات بمعسكر قوات حفظ السلام الدولية بجنوب الشيخ زويد، أثناء  سيرهم على طريق يؤدى إلى مقر المعسكر.

وأوضح المصدر، أن المسلحين طلبوا من العمال العودة إلى العريش مرة أخرى. 

كما شهد محيط مجلس مدينة العريش إطلاق أعيرة نارية تسببت فى هلع بين الموظفين بالمجلس الذى يقع بوسط مدينة العريش.* ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

إيران: الشاطر زرع خلية للتجسس على الداخلية فى مصر.. وعبدالماجد كان همزة الوصل ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية بـ"التحرير" تقبض على 5 بحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء وخرطوش*

كتب : أحمد غنيم                  منذ 4 دقائق 
 طباعة 










 







     تأمين ميدان التحرير 
ألقت  اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير القبض على 5 مجهولين  بحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء  وخرطوش، أثناء محاولتهم الاندساس داخل المعتصمين  بالميدان، وتم تسليم تلك  العناصر لقوات الجيش الموجودة في ميدان عبد المنعم  رياض. 



الوطن​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

حبس 17 عضو بجماعة الإخون على خلفية اشتباكات دمنهور‎ 

قرر المستشار إيهاب أبو عيطة، رئيس نيابة قسم دمنهور حبس 17 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين منهم طارق وخالد نجلى الدكتور محمد جمال حشمت ، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، على ذمة التحقيقات فى الاشتباكات التى شهدتها مدينة دمنهور السبت الماضى أمام مسجد التوبة.



وكانت اشتباكات وقعت يوم السبت الماضي بين الأهالى أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام مسجد التوبة، كانوا يستعدون للقيام بمسيرة، وأصيب فى الإشتباكات 21 مصابا بينهم ضابطى شرطة، و ألقت الشرطة القبض على 17 من أعضاء الجماعة وعثر مع أحدهم فرد خرطوش.



بذلك وصل عدد المحبوسين من أعضاء الجماعة الى 41 متهما فى الاشتباكات التى شهدتها مدينة دمنهور يومى الجمعة و السبت الماضيين، وسبق وامرت النيابة السبت بحبس 24 من اعضاء الجماعة بينهم جابر شويل امين حزب الحرية و العدالة بدمنهور 4 ايام ووجهت لهم اتهامات بالشروع فى القتل و حيازة اسلحة نارية على خلفية اشتباكات الجمعة و التى اسفرت عن 43 مصابا بينهم 4 بالرصاص الحى و 9 بالخرطوش وضبطت الشرطة قميص واق من الرصاص مع أحدهم .

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن ضبط حجازى والبلتاجى وعبد الماجد بأحداث الحرس الجمهورى*

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 15:24






                             صفوت حجازى 
كتب محمد عبد الرازق ونرمين سليمان​ 



 
ترددت أنباء عن صدور قرار بعد قليل من جهات قضائية بضبط  وإحضار  صفوت حجازى ومحمد البلتاجى وعاصم عبد الماجد، لاتهامهم بالتحريض  على أحداث  اشتباكات الحرس الجمهورى.

اليوم السابع


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*نشطاء فيس بوك يستنجدون بالجيش بعد نقل الإخوان أسلحة من المنوفية*​ 
*تناقل مستخدمو موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، معلومات حول قيام أتوبيسات من مدينة *​ 
*السادات التابعة لمحافظة المنوفية بحمل ذخيرة وأسلحة فى طريقها للقاهرة، بعد محاولة اقتحام *​ 
*مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى للحرس الجمهورى.*​ 
*وبحسب النشطاء فإن هناك أتوبيسين وميكروباصين خرجوا من مدينة السادات من مفارق المنطقة *​ 
*السابعة والثامنة، حملوا رجالا ونساء معهم سلاح من جماعة الإخوان، متجهين إلى القاهرة، *​ 
*والأتوبيسان أحدهما أبيض والآخر برتقالى يحملان أرقام"70085" أجرة منوفية *​ 
*و"70048"أجرة منوفية، والميكروباصان لونهما أبيض يحملان أرقام م و أ 3872و ط أ 8624*​ 
*، اتجهوا جميعا ً إلى القاهرة من طريق إسكندرية القاهرة الصحراوى.*​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2013)

* الاخوان قتلوا 12 فردا يوم 30يونيو بالأسلحة الآلية دفاعا عن مكتب الارشاد
  ومش عاوزين الجيش يدافع عن المنشآت العسكرية؟!
مما اعجبنى من تعليقات

*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

المتحدث العسكري: ندعو المعتصمين لمغادرة الميادين بأمان ودون أي ملاحقة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*البابا تواضروس يرسل برقية عزاء لأسرة القس المقتول على أيدي متطرفين بالعريش*

كتب : مصطفى رحومة:                  منذ 9 دقائق 
 طباعة 










 







     البابا تواضروس 
أرسل  البابا تواضروس الثاني برقية عزاء لأسرة القس مينا عبود،  كاهن كنيسة مار  مينا بالعريش، الذي قُتل على أيدي مجهولين وشُيعت جنازته  اليوم من كنيسة  الملاك ميخائيل بشيراتون المطار، وقال البابا في برقيته:  "إننا نودع  الشهيد بصلوات وخشوع ووقار، ونصلي من أجل المعتدين بحرارة، ودم  الشهيد  يساهم في حرية الوطن، والمسيح معكم". 
وقال الأنبا موسى، أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة القبطية  الأرثوذكسية، خلال  كلمته أثناء صلاة الجنازة على القس، إن المسلمين بكوا  القس أكثر لأنه كان  إنساناً أمينا للكل ولكن الغادر الذي قتله والتنظيم  الإرهابي الذي قتل القس  مينا لا يحسب على الإسلام. 
فيما قدم الأنبا قزمان، أسقف شمال سيناء، خلال كلمته أثناء  صلاة  الجنازة، الشكر والتقدير للقوات المسلحة والشرطة المصرية بكل أجهزتها  على  تعاونهم والوقوف بجانب الكنيسة عقب مقتل القس مينا عبود، كاهن كنيسة  مار  مينا بالعريش.


الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى : يمكن للمعتصمين مغادرة الميادين دون ملاحقة *

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 15:37






                             العقيد أركان حرب أحمدد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى 
كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى​ 



 
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمدد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى إن   المعتصمين فى مختلف أماكن الجمهورية يمكنهم مغادرة أماكنهم دون أى ملاحقة   أو إجراءات إستثنائية حفاظا على أمن مصر وإستقراراها 



اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* عاجل التحقيقات تكشف مفاجأت عن الإخوان *


كشفت تحقيقات نيابة  قصر النيل برئاسة سمير حسن عن مفاجأة كبرى، حيث أثبتت أن الإخوان، جنّدوا  سوريين وفلسطينيين تابعين لحركة حماس، لإطلاق الرصاص على المتظاهرين  المعارضين لمحمد مرسى، فيما أكدت مصادر فلسطينية أن الأشخاص الثلاثة الذين  كانوا يحيطون بمحمد بديع مرشد الإخوان أثناء كلمته فى رابعة العدوية مساء  أمس الأول ينتمون إلى حركة حماس. واعترف محمد حسن البردكانى الشاب السورى،  المتهم بإطلاق الرصاص على المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى قصر النيل، للنيابة بأنه  كان يتقابل مع الإخوان فى شقة بمدينة 6 أكتوبر وأنه انضم إلى التظاهرات  نظير مبلغ 500 جنيه عن كل مظاهرة يشارك فيها.






وقال المتهم السورى، إن رئيس الرابطة الفلسطينية المسئول عن تجميع  الفلسطينيين التابعين لحماس فى مصر، يدعى باسل الفرعون، وكان يلتقى معهم فى  شقة بأكتوبر، ويتسلم كل واحد منهم فرد خرطوش وعدداً من الطلقات، ثم يصحبه  أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان إلى ميدان النهضة للمشاركة فى التظاهرات وعندما  ينتهى اليوم يأخذ المبلغ المتفق عليه. وقالت وكالتا أنباء «الكرامة برس»  و«صوت فتح»، الفلسطينيتان، التابعتان لحركة «فتح»، إن مصدراً أمنياً أكد  لهما أن الـ 3 الذين ظهروا بجوار الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لتنظيم  الإخوان، خلال إلقائه كلمته فى رابعة العدوية، ينتمون لحركة «حماس». وأكد  المصدر الأمنى للوكالتين، أن التحريات الأولية للأجهزة الأمنية توصلت إلى  هويتهم، وتبين أنهم أعضاء بحركة «حماس»، وهم «معين الدبش» و«وجدى صالح»  و«بكر صباح». من جهة أخرى، كشفت مديرية أمن الإسماعيلية، عن ضبط جهاديين فى  اشتباكات بين مؤيدى مرسى والمواطنين أمام ديوان عام المحافظة. ونشرت  المديرية على صفحتها الرسمية على «فيس بوك» صوراً للجهاديين، وقالت فى  بيان، إن نحو 3500 إسلامى، بينهم أعراب، تجمعوا فى شارع شبين الكوم أمام  مسجد الصالحين، ونظموا مسيرة واشتبكوا مع عناصر القوات المسلحة والشرطة.  وأضاف البيان «دفعنا بقوة من قطاع الأمن المركزى، وسيطرنا على الموقف  وفصلنا بين الطرفين، وتمكنت القوات من ضبط عدد من المتهمين المنتمين إلى  السلفية الجهادية، وبينهم متهم فى تفجيرات طابا، وعدد من الأعراب  المستأجرين من العناصر الإخوانية لإحداث الشغب، وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن مصرع 3  وإصابة 26».

الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*لحرس الجمهورى يغلق مداخل ومخارج محيط الاشتباكات

**الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 15:40*​*






 قوات الحرس الجمهورى​كتب رامى سعيد​



 
أغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهورى جميع مداخل ومخارج محيط نادى  الحرس، حيث توقفت العديد من المدرعات بمنتصف شارع الطيران، ومنتصف شارع  يوسف عباس، وهما الشارعان المؤديان إلى شارع صلاح سالم من ناحية رابعة  العدوية.

وجدير بالذكر أن مسيرتين تحركتا من ميدان رابعة العدوية إلى منتصف شارع الطيران حيث توقفت أمام قوات الحرس الجمهورى المتمركزة هناك.

اليوم السابع
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

صيب أشرف الوزير  مسئول حملة تمر بالتيار الشعبى بالمنصورة بشرخ بالجمجمة ونزيف بالعين وذلك  بعد اعتداء أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى عليه بالضرب وجار علاجه  بالمستشفى.

وأكد الدكتور عبد الوهاب سليمان أن جميع المصابين الآخرين قد غادروا  المستشفى فور علاجهم من إصابات متفرقة فى الوجه والجسم وتم علاجهم ويكثف  الأطباء مجهودهم لعلاج مسئول حركة تمرد.




وكانت اشتباكات قد وقعت بين أنصار الرئيس السابق بشارع الترعة الذى كانت  تسير به مسيرة مؤيدة له واشتبكوا مع المتظاهرين المؤيدين لقرارت الجيش  وأسفرت عن إصابة 6 أشخاص بإصابات متفرقة فى الجسم.

صدى البلد  ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*بيان لسكان "رابعة والطيران" يسردون تفاصيل هجوم الإخوان على "الحرس الجمهورى"*


             8-7-2013 | 16:00





ارشيفية                         New  0 Google +0  0  0 
 




                 المشهد - خاص
 	قام عدد من قاطنى العمارات المجاورة لميدان  رابعة العدوية وشارع الطيران، بإصدار بيانا أدلوا فيه بشهادتهم حول أحداث  الحرس الجمهورى التى نشبت بين "الإخوان المسلمين والجيش" فجر اليوم.

  	جاء فى بيان السكان: الذى صدر عنهم منذ  قليل "قبل صلاة الفجر بحوالى نصف ساعة توافد أكتر من 13 موتوسيكلا كل واحد  عليه 2 أو 3 أشخاص تجمعوا أمام مدخل متظاهرى رابعة (الإخوان )، وتحدثوا  وتشاوروا مع أشخاص منهم واتجهوا مسرعين عبر شارع الطيران حاملين أسلحة  متوجهين إلى الحرس الجمهورى، فبدأنا نسمع أصوات طلقات نارية.

  	وبعد مرور 8 دقائق عادت الموتسيكلات وقام  الإخوان مسرعين بفتح الطريق أمامهم، وأدخلوهم بينهم فاختلطوا بالمتظاهرين  واختفوا بينهم، وبعد 5 دقائق بدءوا فى إطلاق أعيرة نارية على العقارات  المحيطة بالخرطوش الحى والرصاص للترويع ولاتهام الجيش أنه هو الفاعل، وأنه  من أطلق الرصاص على المصلين، ونقسم بالله العظيم _ أن هذا لم يحدث إطلاقاً  من قبل الجيش لأنه ببساطة لا توجد نهائياً أى مدرعة للجيش أو مصفحة للشرطة  على مقربة من رابعة أو بطول شارع الطيران، وأول مدرعة موجودة على صلاح سالم  بالقرب من حرس الحدود، فكيف للجيش أن يطلق نارا وهو غير موجود بالمرة فى  تلك المنطقة.

  	وتابع البيان: ثم أقام متظاهرو الإخوان  الصلاة وأثناء الصلاة احتشدوا فى شكل جماعات ضخمة خرجوا من رابعة فى اتجاه  الحرس الجمهورى للالتحام بالجيش عند حرس الحدود، وبعدها بدأنا نسمع أصوات  قنابل غاز وإطلاق أعيرة نارية وهرج ومرج وسيارات إسعاف هنا وهناك، ورأينا  مجموعة من الإخوان يختطفون 3 شباب داخل منطقة التظاهر برابعة، لا نعرف هل  هؤلاء الشباب من أبناء المنطقة أو أفراد آخرين، وانهالوا عليهم بالشوم  والضرب العنيف فى مناطق متفرقة من أجسادهم".

  	وأضاف السكان فى بيانهم "وهذا ما نقسم عليه  نحن سكان المناطق المحيطة بمركز تظاهر الإخوان برابعة، والله على ما نقول  شهيد، ونقسم على ذلك قسماً نحاسب عليه يوم العرض على رب العالمين".


  - See more at:  http://al-mashhad.com/News/بيان-لسك...حرس-الجمهورى/297786.aspx#sthash.iVSDUFPm.dpuf​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

مجهولون بالأسلحة يقتحمون "جمارك" بورسعيد و"البحرية" تستعيد السيطرة


	اقتحم منذ قليل، مجهولون باب 30 الجمركى ببورسعيد، بالأسلحة النارية، لمحاولة السيطرة على منافذ الدائرة الجمركية.

	وأدى ذلك إلى حالة من الفزع والرعب لدى المستخلصين، وخروج الموظفين  العاملين من باب 21 و20 الجمركى، بعدها تدخلت القوات البحرية واللواء عادل  الغضبان الحاكم العسكرى بالمحافظة، وتمت السيطرة على كل الأبواب الجمركية،  ومطاردة المسلحين الذين لاذوا بالهروب.


	مصدر اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

أنصار المعزول ينظمون مسيرات من رابعة العدوية لـ الحرس الجمهورى ...!!    2013-07-08 15:51:10    






     	تتوجه الآن عدد من المسيرات لأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، من مقر  اعتصام رابعة العدوية، إلى نادى الحرس الجمهورى بشارع صلاح سالم.

	يأتى ذلك عقب الأحداث والاشتباكات التى شهدها محيط الاعتصام أمام الحرس  الجمهورى فجر اليوم الاثنين، ووقوع عشرات القتلى ومئات المصابين.


	مصدر اليوم السابع​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*إخراج طاقم  قناة الجزيرة من مؤتمر الجيش والداخلية حول أحداث الحرس الجمهوري بعد إصرار الصحفيين*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

* البورصة تخسر 11 مليار جنيه.. والمؤشر يهبط بنسبة 3.5% في تعاملات الاثنين*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة: أوراق تكشف حصول معتصمى "الحرس" على مبالغ مالية

*
*الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 15:55*​*





 اشتباكات الحرس الجمهورى​كتب محمد عبد الرازق ونرمين سليمان​



 
انتهت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار مصطفى خاطر  المحامى العام الأول للنيابات من فض الأحراز التى تم العثور عليها بمحيط  الحرس الجمهورى، حيث تم العثور على أوراق بها العديد من أسماء معتصمى الحرس  الجمهورى مدون بها المبالغ المالية التى تلقاها كل منهم مقابل الاعتصام  وهى تتراوح بين 150 و300 جنيه.

كانت النيابة، قد كشفت عن العثور على كارنيهات حزب الحرية والعدالة وأوراق  مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية لتعليم كيفية تصنيع القنابل بمحيط الحرس  الجمهورى.

وضمت الأحراز، التى تم فضها من قبل ياسر أحمد ربيع وكيل نيابة مصر الجديدة،  34 من فوارغ القنابل الغازية، ومجموعة من الطلقات الآلية "صوت وذخيرة  حية"، ومجموعة من صور البطاقات الشخصية للمعتصمين وكارنيهات لأعضاء حزب  الحرية والعدالة، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدروع الكبيرة التى تستخدم كواقى  للرصاص، ومجموعة من كتب حسن البنا.

اليوم السابع
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث بإسم وزارة الداخلية: 31 مصاباً من رجال الشرطة بطلقات نارية وخرطوش
on tv
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*اللواء هاني عبد اللطيف المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية: استشهد الملازم محمد  المسيرى والمجند جلال جابر من رجال الشرطة وأصيب اخرين في الاعتداء...*
*التحرير*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*الداخلية : هناك تعليمات واضحة بالتزام اقصي درجات ضبط النفس مع متظاهري الحرس الجمهوري ولكننا فوجئنا ببدء إطلاق النيران من المتظاهرين*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم #القوات_المسلحة: مجموعات من المتظاهرين قامت بقصف قوات #الحرس_الجمهوري بالذخيرة الحية

المتحدث العسكرى:هناك عمليات تحريض للاعتداء على المبانى والمنشآت العسكرية  .. وأصدرنا أكثر من تحذير بعدم الاقتراب من الوحدات العسكرية
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

شايف يا مؤمن الناس اللي مكشوف عنها الحجاب 
 عمولوا هاش تاج ‏#مجزرة_الحرس_الجمهوري قبل المجزرة بـ 3 ايام  ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكري: زميل لي أصيب بطلق ناري من أعلى اخترق رأسه وخرج من أسفل ذقنه

المتحدث العسكري : كل القوانين الدولية تعطي الحق للقوات المسلحة للدفاع عن المنشأت العسكرية والأمن القومي المصري

المتحدث العسكرى:ما حدث هجوم بالذخيرة الحية من المتظاهرين أمام مؤسسة  عسكرية.. وكل القوانين فى كافة الدول تتيح الدفاع عن المنشأة المؤمنة

المتحدث العسكري : قوات الأمن كانت في حالة حماية عن النفس و دار الحرس الجمهوري
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى:لن يكون هناك إجراءات استثنائية خارج إطار القانون..  والبعض روج إلى عمليات قتل قامت بها القوات لأطفال على غير الحقيقة

المتحدث العسكري : نشر الصور والأكاذيب ضمن الحرب النفسية علي القوات المسلحة والجيش المصري لا يقتل الا أعدائه وليس اطفاله

المتحدث العسكري: الصور التي تم إستخدامها هي نفس الصورة لاطفال سوريين 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*شايفين الطلقات اليل بيقولو الجيش ضربنا بيها 




طلقات كامله ليه الجيش كان بيحدفها عليكم علي اساسا انها طوب 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

3 بلاغات ضد السيسي والرئيس المؤقت ووزير الداخلية بالتحريض على قتل الإخوان 

 تلقى النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، 3 بلاغات ضد كل من الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، ومحمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، وعدلي منصور الرئيس المؤقت للبلاد، وحامد أبو حامد ومحمود بدر مؤسسي حركة تمرد، وآخرين لاتهامهم بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين السلميين، والانقلاب على الشرعية، وتكدير السلم العام، وإشاعة الفوضى في البلاد.

وطالبوا في بلاغاتهم، التي حملت أرقام 1459 و1460و1461 عرائض نائب عام، بسرعة التحقيق واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة ضد المشكو في حقهم.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

فيديو طرد مندوب قناة الجزيرة من المؤتمر الصحفى
[YOUTUBE]FTH23TYqMTM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

النيابة تكشف عن حصول معتصمي الحرس الجمهوري على مبالغ مالية 



انتهت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامي العام الأول للنيابات، من فض الأحراز، حيث تم العثور على أوراق بها العديد من معتصمي الحرس الجمهوري مدون بها المبالغ المالية التي تلقاها كل منهم مقابل الاعتصام، وهي تتراوح بين 150 و300 جنيه.


كانت النيابة قد كشفت عن العثور على كارنيهات حزب الحرية والعدالة وأوراق مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية لتعليم كيفية تصنيع القنابل بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى.

وضمت الأحراز التي تم فضها من قبل ياسر أحمد ربيع وكيل نيابة مصر الجديدة، 34 من فوارغ القنابل الغازية، ومجموعة من الطلقات الآلية "صوت وذخيرة حية"، ومجموعة من صور البطاقات الشخصية للمعتصمين وكارنيهات لأعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدروع الكبيرة التى تستخدم كواقٍ للرصاص، ومجموعة من كتب حسن البنا.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الطيب: أجد نفسي مضطرا للاعتكاف حتى قيام الجميع بمسؤوليته لحقن الدماء 







قال الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف: إنه قد يجد نفسه مضطرًا لأن يعتكف في بيته، حتى يقوم الجميع بمسؤوليته في وقف الدماء فورًا.


وأضاف «الطيب»، في كلمة له، عبر التليفزيون المصري ظهر اليوم، أنه يجب ألا تزيد الفترة الانتقالية عن ستة أشهر، مؤكدًا على ضرورة الإعلان عن جدول زمني محدد للسير في ركاب الديمقراطية، على حد قوله.


كما طالب بضرورة إطلاق سراح جميع المعتقلين السياسيين من السجون وعدم ملاحقتهم، مشيرًا إلى أنه على الدولة حماية المتظاهرين والحفاظ على النفس المصرية.

 وجدد نداءه لجهات التحقيق في مصر، بضرورة إعلان نتائج التحقيق في أحداث الحرس الجمهوري أولًا بأول على الشعب المصري، حتى تتضح الحقائق.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

«الطرق والكبارى»: النيران اشتعلت فى الطابقين الثالث والرابع لشركة النيل والجيش طالب بإخلاء المبنى 



أكد المهندس أحمد كمال رئيس الشركة القابضة للطرق والكبارى ، أن أحداث العنف التى جرت فجر أمس الأحد أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى بين مؤيدى المعزول محمد مرسي وقوات الحرس الجكهورى، أددت إلى إندلاع النيران فى الطابقيت الثالث والرابع بالكامل للمقر الرئيسى لشركة النيل للطرق والكبارى ، مشيرا أن الدور الرابع كان مخصص لمكتب رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة والسكرتارية فيما كان مخصص الدور الثالث للشئون الإدارية.

واضاف رئيس الشركة القابضة «للتحرير» أن النيران نشبت فى مبنى شركة النيل فجرا حيث لم يكن متواجد حينها بالمبنى سوى أفراد أمن الشركة الذين لم يستيطعوا فعل شئ تجاه الأفراد التى اشعلن النيران بالمنبى وأدت إلى احتراق محتويات الدروين الرابع والثالث، لافتا إلى أن الجيش طلب بعد السيطرة على الحريق إخلاء المبنى بالكامل من كافة الموظفين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة اشتباكات الحرس الجمهورى إلى 51 وفاة و435 مصابا*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

المتحدث العسكرى: فوارغ الطلقات تقع اسفل السلاح بعيدا عن المتظاهرين

قال العقيد أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى، أنه طبقا لعلم المقذوفات، عند إطلاق النار بالذخيرة، فإن فوارغ الطلقات تقع على يمين الفرد القائم باطلاق النار فى مسافة مترين فقط، متسائلا: كيف حصل المتظاهرين على الفوارغ وهم أبعد من قوات التأمين بمسافات بعيدة للغاية؟!.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

مصر تعتقل فلسطيني بسيناء بحوزته مواد متفجرة 



قالت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء أن أجهزة الأمن بالمحافظة ضبطت فلسطينيا وبحوزته مادة كيماوية تستخدم في تصنيع المواد المتفجرة.

وقال مصدر أمني: دورية أمنية ضبطت الفلسطيني ويدعى أحمد خليل عيد في منطقة وادي العريش وبحوزته المادة المتفجرة، وأضاف ان التحقيقات تتم الان مع الفلسطيني باحد المقرات الامنية بشأن كيفية دخوله الاراضي المصرية ، وحصوله على المادة الكيمائية.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس يجتمع مع مستشاريه والإعلان عن اسم رئيس الوزراء مساء اليوم

*
*الإثنين، 8 يوليو 2013 - 16:29*​*






 الرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور​كتبت نور ذو الفقار ويوسف أيوب​



 
يجتمع الآن المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت مع  كل من الدكتور مصطفى حجازى المستشار السياسى للرئيس، والدكتور على عوض  المستشار الدستورى للرئيس.

وأكد مصدر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الرئيس فى انتظار وصول الدكتور زياد بهاء  الدين المرشح لرئاسة الحكومة من العاصمة الرومانية بوخارست فى الثامنة مساء  اليوم الاثنين، ويبدأ اجتماع الرئيس مع بهاء الدين فى تمام التاسعة لمعرفة  الموقف الأخير تجاه قبول أو رفض منصب رئيس الوزراء.

ومن المقرر أن يتم إعلان اسم رئيس الحكومة اليوم، حسبما صرح أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية.


اليوم السابع​*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

المتحدث العسكرى: صور الأطفال المقتولين التى تم تداولها من أحداث سوريا.. وجيش مصر يقتل أعداءه فقط 

أوضح المتحدث العسكرى خلال مؤتمر صحفى مشترك للجيش والشرطة عصر اليوم الاثنين بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات أنه لن يكون هناك أى إجراءات استثنائية ولن يتم التعامل مع الجميع إلا وفقا للقانون، وأشار إلى أن سيناء شهدت اليوم تحركات بالتزامن مع الأحداث حول دار الحرس الجمهورى.

وتحدث عن أن الكثير من المعتصمين روجوا أن القوات العسكرية من الجيش والشرطة قامت بقتل أطفال، وقال المتحدث إن من روج فى حملة أكاذيب ونشر صور لأطفال تم استخدامها من قبل فى الحرب بسوريا، وأقول للذين يروجون لهذه الشائعات إن الجيش المصرى يقتل أعداءه ولا يقتل أطفاله.

ولفت إلى أن مشهد مصر خلال الأيام الماضية زادنا فخرا بقوميتنا ومصريتنا، لمصر الجدية التى نتمنى أن تعلى قيم التسامح والتصالح، وقال مصر سيبنيها المصريون دون إقصاء لأى مواطن مصرى.

وعن المتظاهرين فى رابعة والنهضة قال: هم إخوتنا ونطالبهم بالسلمية، فليس من المصلحة لأى مصرى أن يتصدى لوحدة عسكرية، منهيا حديثه بأن اليوم يوم مرحمة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*



​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*|  فيديو | عاجل| المتحدث باسم الجيش المصري يفضح قناة الجزيرة وشبكة رصد  ويكشف سر فارغ الطلقات المزيف الذي أدعى الإخوان أن الجيش قد أطلقة عليهم  ..حيث يقول المتحدث العسكري :حصلنا على طلقة بها دم لو تأملنها ونحن  العسكريين هنلاقيها طلقة فشنك ونحب أن ننوه أنه طبقاً لعلم المقذوفات للناس  اللى بتضرب ذخيرة وبتستخدم سلاح تعلم جيداً " أنه عند ضرب الذخيرة الحية  في ما يسمى بالظرف الفارغ الجزء المتبقي من الطلقة الموجود في السلاح يحصله  عملية قذف على يمين السلاح وعلى مسافة 2 متر" وبالتالي عندما لما نلاقى  متظاهرين على الجانب الأخر ماسكين ظرف فارغ وبيقولوا دى الذخيرة اللى  بتضربنا بيها و دة أمر غير منطقي ..فهذا يدل على امتلاك المعتصمين للسلاح  والذخيرة ويجب يسألوا عنها ..!
‏*[YOUTUBE]p4l9J6JSxP4[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*مطار القاهرة يعيد طائرة سورية بكامل ركابها إلى بلادها بعد تطبيق إجراءات الدخول الجديدة *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

المتحدث العسكرى: سيناء تحت السيطرة ولن نسمح لأحد بالمساس بأمننا​
ال العقيد أحمد محمد على/ المتحدث العسكرى، فى المؤتمر الذى أعلن عنه للحديث حول واقعة الهجوم على نادى الحرس الجمهورى فجر اليوم الاثنين، إن سيناء واقعة تحت السيطرة الكاملة لرجال القوات المسلحة، محذرا أى شخص من محاولة القيام بأى أعمال تخريبية، نافيا توقف أعمال التطهير العسكرية فى سيناء.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*نجحت قوات الجيش والشرطة المتواجدة على الطرق الصحراوي، اليوم، في القبض على 13ملتح، بينم 3 من حركة الجهاد الإسلامية بالأقصر، بحوزتهم 30 قطعة سلاح، منهم 25 آلي و3 صناديق طلقات آلي، ونصف صندوق خرطوش. وذكر مصدر أنه أثناء قيام القوات المرابطة بطريق أسيوط - الوادي الجديد عند مدخل أسيوط بتفتيش سيارة لوري محملة بشحنة ملح، وعلى متنها 13 من الملتحين، تم العثور على 30 قطعة سلاح، بينهم 25 آلي، كما تم العثور على 3 صناديق مملوءة بطلقات آلي ونصف صندوق طلقات خرطوش. تم التحفظ عليهم والمضبوطات، وجاري اتخاذ اللازم.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

امن الموانى: ضبط طبنجة واسلحة بيضاء بحوزة مصرى قادم من ليبي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"مواطنون ضد الغلاء" تطالب بمقاطعة المنتجات الأمريكية لموقف أوباما من الثورة 

طالبت حركة مواطنون ضد الغلاء الشعب المصري بمقاطعة المنتجات الأمريكية على خلفية الموقف العدائي لإدارة باراك أوباما في مواجهة ثورة الشعب المصري على الطغيان والدكتاتورية والفاشية الإخوانية، ومساندة ودعم الإرهاب الإخواني ضد المتظاهرين السلميين، ومساهمة الإعلام الأمريكي التابع في إشاعة أجواء الفتنة والتحريض على هدم السلام الاجتماعي مما يضع أمريكا في موقف العدو وليس الصديق، ما يستوجب المقاطعة لمنتجات الأعداء.

وقال محمود العسقلاني منسق حركة "مواطنون ضد الغلاء"، إنه يجرى الآن التنسيق بين جمعيات حماية المستهلك والحركات والفعاليات الشبابية والثورية لتدشين حملة واسعة باستخدام سلاح المقاطعة في مواجهة الضغوط التي تمارسها الإدارة الأمريكية من خلال عملائها.

وحذر العسقلاني الشركات المصرية التي رفعت أسعارها خلال الأسبوع الماضي مستغلة حالة الارتباك على خلفية التظاهرات والنضال ضد الإخوان، بأن الشعب المصري سوف يقاطع منتجاتهم عقب عودة الاستقرار.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان تطالب الخارجية بطرد السفيرة الأمريكية 

طالب محمد عبد النعيم رئيس المنظمة المتحدة الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان، وزارة الخارجية المصرية بطرد السفيرة أن باترسون سفيرة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من مصر، و ذلك لتورطها بالأحداث الجارية فجر اليوم من اعتداء مليشيات الإخوان على دار الحرس الجمهوري، وقتل ظابط من القوات و إصابة العشرات من المجندين، بالإضافة إلى مقتل العديد من شباب الجماعة اللذين لا ذنب لهم إلا أنهم تحت رهن إشارة قياداتهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون به تحت تغييب كامل لإرادتهم.
وأضاف نعيم ان الكونجرس الامريكي يجتمع مساء اليوم بالرئيس الامريكي باراك اوباما لمناقشة الاوضاع في مصر، فأراد اوباما ان يشوه الصورة الحالية للقوات المسلحة ويظهرها بمظهر المعتدى ولكن الله فوق كيد المعتدى ، فكانت القوات المسلحة تستعد لمثل هذه المواقف بتصوير الاحداث كاملة وسوف تعرضه على جميع القنوات الاعلامية لإظهار حقيقة التنظيم الدولى الدولى الخبيث الذى ينوى السوء بمصرنا الحبيبة .​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية.

يجتمع الآن المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت مع كل من الدكتور مصطفى حجازى المستشار السياسى للرئيس، والدكتور على عوض المستشار الدستورى للرئيس.

الرئيس فى انتظار وصول الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين المرشح لرئاسة الحكومة من العاصمة الرومانية بوخارست فى الثامنة مساء اليوم الاثنين، ويبدأ اجتماع الرئيس مع بهاء الدين فى تمام التاسعة لمعرفة الموقف الأخير تجاه قبول أو رفض منصب رئيس الوزراء.

ومن المقرر أن يتم إعلان اسم رئيس الحكومة اليوم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*ابراهيم عيسي 

**تحذير هااااااااااااااام

 الإخوان يخططون لحرق ٦ أماكن حيويه بالدولة

 ١- مجمع التحرير

 ٢- مشيخة الأزهر

 ٣- الكتدرائيه بالعباسية

 ٤- مطار القاهره

 ٥- مطار شرم الشيخ

 ٦- جهاز امني من اهم الأجهزة
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*تركيا تدعو مجلس الأمن لاتخاذ إجراء ضد مصر 
دعا وزير شؤون الاتحاد الأوروبي في الحكومة التركية وكبير المفاوضين مجلس الأمن الدولي لاتخاذ إجراء بشأن ما يحدث في مصر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...




كمان شوية ويقولوا 

انه فى انفجار وقع ف حمص بالمقطم 
وكان المستهدف مبنى الإرشاد leasantr leasantr​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

شاهد ماذا قالت قطر بعد احداث الحرس الجمهورى 
    2013-07-08 17:06:51    







     	قطر: نعرب عن بالغ القلق للأحداث المؤسفة في مصر وندعو الجميع للتحلي بضبط النفس
	   	 		 			 				أعربت قطر "عن بالغ قلقها للأحداث المؤسفة" التي دارت أمام دار الحرس  الجمهوري بالعاصمة المصرية وأدت إلى سقوط عشرات القتلى والجرحى.
				ونقلت وكالة الأنباء القطرية (قنا) أن مصدرا مسؤولا في وزارة الخارجية  "دعا الإخوة المصريين إلى التحلي بضبط النفس في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة من  تاريخ مصر والتي تستدعي التآزر وتدعيم الوحدة الوطنية وإيجاد حلول سريعة  بعد معالجة أي خلاف بينهم بالحوار حفاظا على أمن وسلامة واستقرار بلدهم  وحماية مواطنيهم".
				وأكد المصدر أن "دولة قطر تدين بشدة مثل هذه الأعمال المؤسفة التي تؤدي  إلى إزهاق أرواح الأبرياء وزعزعة الأمن والاستقرار وترويع الآمنين"، كما  تدعو إلى حماية المتظاهرين السلميين وحقهم في التعبير عن آرائهم ومواقفهم.
				ودعا المصدر إلى نبذ العنف بأشكاله وصوره كافة والبحث عن مخرج سياسي  وطني مشرف للأزمة في مصر يضمن للجميع حقوقهم السياسية والمدنية ويضمن حماية  إنجازات ثورة 25 يناير.

				البداية​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

فيه حوادث على كوبرى اكتوبر وزيت مدلوق ع الدائرى 

برجاء توخى الحذر

المصدر

شاهد عيان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

عبد العزيز حجازى يؤكد لحزب النور رفضه رئاسة الحكومة المرتقبة
07/08/2013 - 17:01




أعلن د. عبد العزيز حجازى رئيس وزراء مصر الأسبق اليوم الاثنين، أنه أبلغ  حزب النور رفضه لأن يشغل أى منصب تنفيذى فى الوقت الراهن بما فى ذلك منصب  رئيس الوزراء.



وقال د.حجازى، إنه اعتذر لحزب النور عن عدم قبول ترشيحه لاسمه من جانبهم  كأحد المرشحين لتولى رئاسة الحكومة فى الفترة الراهنة، معربا فى ذات الوقت  عن استعداده، لأن يقدم كل ما لديه من خبرة طويلة من أجل مصر، وأنه لا يدخر  وسعا فى ذلك بعيدا عن المناصب التنفيذية.



وأعرب عن أمله فى الإسراع بتشكل الحكومة حتى تبدأ على الفور القيام بمهامها  الوطنية حتى تتجنب البلاد الوقوع فى فوضى، مشيرا إلى أن الأحداث التى وقعت  أمام الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم تحمل إساءة بالغة لمصر وسمعتها أمام ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

حزب الحق: أحداث الحرس الجمهوري مدعومة من أمريكا 

دانت مريم ميلاد رزق رئيس حزب الحق، الأحداث الدامية التي وقعت أمام مقر الحرس الجمهوري فجر اليوم والتي راح ضحيتها ما يقرب من 50 ضحية جراء الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول والقوات المسلحة، مؤكدة أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تقود البلاد للاقتتال الشنيع معدوم الضمير والإنسانية.

أضافت ميلاد في تصريحات خاصة، أن الشعب المصري استطاع إن يهز العرش الأمريكي، ولذلك تم خلق نوع من الاقتتال المدعوم من الولايات المتحدة، لمحاولة إنقاذ إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، التي تواجه شبه سقوط في الهاوية، بعد تحقيق الكونجرس الأمريكي في السياسات التي تتبعها الولايات المتحدة إزاء الأوضاع في مصر، بالإضافة إلى سعي جماعة الإخوان لكسب شرعية معدومة.

ودعت ميلاد، كافة القوى والحركات الإسلامية للحوار، لحقن لدماء وحتى يتبين للشعب المصري حقيقة التيارات المؤيدة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

مصر ترفض استقبال طائرة سورية بكل ركابها بعد تطبيق الإجراءات الجديدة 

قامت سلطات مطار القاهرة بعد ظهر اليوم الإثنين بإعادة طائرة ركاب تابعة للخطوط السورية إلى اللاذقية بكل ركابها السوريين، بعد تطبيق إجراءات الدخول الجديدة على السوريين والتى تتضمن الحصول على تأشيرة وموافقة أمنية مسبقة.

وقالت مصادر مسؤولة بالمطار إن رحلة الخطوط السورية رقم 203 والقادمة من اللاذقية قد أقلعت بركابها البالغين 95 راكبا قبل إبلاغهم بالتعليمات الجديدة بينما تم إعادة 55 سوريا آخرين وصلوا على طائرة طيران الشرق الأوسط القادمة من بيروت و39 سوريا آخرين وصلوا على رحلات طيران مختلفة.

وأضافت المصادر أنه تم إعادة التحذير الذى تم إرساله لشركات الطيران للتأكيد عليها بعدم نقل سوريين على رحلاتها لمصر إلا بعد الحصول على تأشيرات دخول مسبقة وموافقة أمنية من السفارات والقنصليات المصرية بالخارج وأن التعليمات تطبق على كل السوريين ذكور وإناث وكل المراحل العمرية.

وكانت سلطات المطار بدأت اليوم فى تشديد إجراءات دخول السوريين إليها، حيث إشترطت ضرورة حصول السوريين على تأشيرات دخول مسبقة وموافقة أمنية مسبقة على دخولهم بعد أن كان دخولهم يتم بدون أية إجراءات مثلهم مثل المصريين.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*مراسل الالمانية: الإخوان أخبرونا أنه ستحدث مجزرة وطلبوا التغطية قبل وقوع الاحداث*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

كله إلا داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





_*قنديل يستقيل من رئاسة الحكومة اعتراضًا على الأحداث التى تشهدها مصر *_

قال الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إنه تقدم باستقالته اليوم الاثنين، معربًا فيها عن أسفه لما يحدث الآن من إسالة الدم المصري.

وقال قنديل في نص استقالته، التى نشرها عبر صفحته على "فيسبوك" إنه كان قد وضع الاستقالة تحت تصرف الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بتاريخ 3 من يوليو 2013 الماضي، ونشر صورة لها، وأنه لم يتقدم بها لتسيير الأعمال، لكنه أعاد تقديم الاستقالة اليوم الاثنين لتفعيلها لشعوره بصعوبة تسيير الأعمال خلال الفترة الحالية، على حد قوله فى الاستقالة المؤرخة بتاريخ اليوم 8 من يوليو 2013.

نص الاستقالة الأولى والثانية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل : قتلي من حماس في احداث الحرس الجمهوري
*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

تجديد حبس 15 من أنصار مرسي بتهمة محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة سمالوط 
مرت النيابة العامة بمركز سمالوط بالمنيا، الإثنين، بحبس 15 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصارهم، 15 يومًا، على ذمة التحقيقات في واقعة تعديهم ومحاولة اقتحام مركز شرطة سمالوط، كما أمرت بتسليم 3 متهمين آخرين من القصر «أحداث دون 18 عامًا» لأولياء أمورهم، وأخذ التعهدات اللازمة عليهم، وأخلت سبيل 4 متهمين آخرين.

كان قسم شرطة مركز سمالوط بالمنيا تعرض لهجوم، الجمعة الماضي، وذلك بالتزامن مع تنظيم المئات من أنصار مختلف التيارات الإسلامية مسيرة أمام مسجد عبد الجواد سالم بدائرة مركز شرطة سمالوط، وتحركهم في مسيرة تجوب شوارع المدينة، وأثناء مرورهم أمام المركز قام عدد منهم بإلقاء مولوتوف، وحجارة مما دعا فرق فض الشغب للتعامل بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

وتمكنت الشرطة من السيطرة على الموقف، وضبطت 22 من المعتدين، والمحرر عنهم المحضر رقم (4492 لسنة 20132 إداري مركز سمالوط)، وبعد تحقيقات النيابة وورود محضر التحريات الاستدلالية للبحث الجنائي بالمنيا إلى النيابة قررت حبس 15 من المتهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، وتم التجديد لهم 15 يومًا.

كما قررت النيابة تسليم 3 متهمين لأولياء أمورهم بالإيصال اللازم مع أخذ التعهد اللازم عليهم بحسن رعايتهم، وتم إخلاء سبيل 4 متهمين.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

نيابات المنيا تقرر حبس 61 من مؤيدي "مرسي" 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق 

قررت نيابات المنيا، حبس 61 من مؤيدي الرئيس السابق مجمد مرسي، في 3 مراكز، 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، بعد أن وجهت لهم تهم إثارة الشغب.​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مصر ترفض استقبال طائرة سورية بكل ركابها بعد تطبيق الإجراءات الجديدة
> 
> قامت سلطات مطار القاهرة بعد ظهر اليوم الإثنين بإعادة طائرة ركاب تابعة للخطوط السورية إلى اللاذقية بكل ركابها السوريين، بعد تطبيق إجراءات الدخول الجديدة على السوريين والتى تتضمن الحصول على تأشيرة وموافقة أمنية مسبقة.
> 
> ...


اصلهم ملوا ميدان رابعة العدوية​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> اصلهم ملوا ميدان رابعة العدوية​



بس كدا هايمنعوا السوريين والباكستانيين 
وكل اللى آخره يين :t31:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*قنديل: قررت تفعيل استقالتى اليوم بعد إراقة الدماء

الباشا كان فاكر انه لسة رئيس وزراء مصر .....؟؟؟؟ هههههههههه اساسا مفيش وزراء يا ولد*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قنديل: قررت تفعيل استقالتى اليوم بعد إراقة الدماء
> 
> الباشا كان فاكر انه لسة رئيس وزراء مصر .....؟؟؟؟ هههههههههه اساسا مفيش وزراء يا ولد*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3457737&postcount=227​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: الجيش يدرس فرض حظر التجوال على مدينة نصر وميدان النهضة 


قالت مصادر سياسية مطلعة إن القوات المسلحة تدرس فرض حالة الطوارئ وحظر   التجوال على مدينة نصر وميدان النهضة بالقاهرة حيث المقرين الرئيسيين   لاعتصام مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في محاولة لإنهاء الاعتصام. 
وأرجعت المصادر السبب في ذلك التوجه إلى خشية تزايد حدة المواجهات بين   المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول والمقدر أعدادهم بالآلاف في محيط رابعة العدوية   ودار الحرس الجمهوري، وذلك بعد الأحداث التي وقعت صباح اليوم أمام مقر دار   الحرس الجمهوري، وأودت بحياة 42 شخصا و322 مصابا من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول   مرسي، بالإضافة إلى مقتل جندي و40 جريحا. 



مصدر الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*إرهابيون مجهولون يهاجمون 3 كمائن للجيش فى العريش *​ أخبار مصر ​



​ 
*هاجم مجهولون ثلاثة كمائن للجيش فى مدينة العريش دون وقوع إصابات.*

*ويأتى هذا الهجوم بعد سلسلة من عمليات إطلاق نار على أفراد الشرطة *
*أسفر عن مصرع مجند وإصابة ضابط واثنين من أمناء الشرطة.*

*وبعد انتهاء إطلاق النار على الأكمنة انطلقت طائرات الأباتشى تحلق *
*فوق مدينة العريش.*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

النيابة تعثر علي فوارغ طلقات نارية و خرطوش و بقايا مولوتوف بمحيط الحرس الجمهوري

	 		انتهي المستشار ابراهيم صالح رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة و فريق نيابة شرق  القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول للنيابات،  من معاينة الحرس الجمهوري بعد الاشتباكات التي دارت بين افراد جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين و قوات الجيش. وتم العثور علي فوارغ طلقات نارية حية و  طلق خرطوش و اثار بقايا مولوتوف بمحيط الحرس الجمهوري . 	 		  	 		و من جهة اخري امرت النيابة بارسال جثث المتوفين في تلك الاحداث الي الطب  الشرعي لتشريحها و بيان سبب الوفاة و التصريح بدفن الجثث ، و سينتقل فريق  من النيابة الي المستشفيات للاستماع الي اقوال المصابين . 	 		  	 		كانت اشتباكات مسلحة قد دارت فجر اليوم أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى، نتج  عنها استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة، تم نقلهم  إلى المستشفيات العسكرية ومقتل 35 شخصاً. 	 		  	 		يذكر أن القوات المسلحة ذكرت فى بيان رسمى لها صباح اليوم، إنه فى الساعة  4 فجرا قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة بمحاولة اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى  بشارع صلاح سالم، والاعتداء على قوات الأمن من القوات المسلحة والشرطة  المدنية، مما أدى إلى استشهاد ضابط وإصابة عدد من المجندين، منهم 6 حالتهم  خطيرة، تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات العسكرية. 	 		ونجحت القوات فى القبض على 200 فرد منهم وبحوزتهم كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة  النارية والذخائر والأسلحة البيضاء وزجاجات المولوتوف، وتم فتح طريق صلاح  سالم وجار القبض على باقى الأفراد.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* البابا تواضروس يلغي عظته الأسبوعية لظروف البلاد .. ويطالب بالصلاة من أجل مصر

 قرر البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الاسكندريه وبطريرك الكرازه المرقسيه  الغاء عظته الاسبوعيه بعد غدا الاربعاء للمره الثانيه على التوالى بسب  الظروف الامنيه التى تمر بها البلاد.

 وبحسب مصدر كنسى فأن الكنيسه  بصدد اصدار بيان لادانة احداث العنف التى وقعت فجر اليوم امام دار الحرس  الجمهورى والتى اسفرت عن وفاة 51 مصرى ومئات الاصابات.
...مشاهدة المزيد

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

عاجل: رئيس مصر المؤقت المستشار عدلي منصور يدعو المتظاهرين لعدم الاقتراب من المراكز الحيوية والمنشآت العسكرية​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*أمناء شرطة فى إطلاق نار من عناصر إرهابية.. وإغلاق معبر رفح لليوم الرابع.. والجيش يحاصر منطقة الأنفاق ويمشط الزراعات*​ 



​ 
*تشهد محافظة شمال سيناء حالة من الانفلات الأمنى غير المسبوق جراء انتشار عناصر إرهابية تستهدف المنشآت الأمنية والأفراد، وتسعى لنشر الفوضى فى سيناء.

فيما أغلقت أجهزة الأمن ديوان عام المحافظة بشكل كامل، وكثفت من تواجدها فى المحافظة وقرب مناطق الأنفاق وعلى الأكمنة الأمنية، ونشرت 4 طائرات أباتشى لمراقبة الأجواء وملاحقة الإرهابيين الذين سبق وفجروا خط الغاز بمنطقة القريعة.
*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*مستشار شيخ الأزهر يطالب بمصالحة وطنية تشمل "الحرية والعدالة" *

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 17:53







                             حسن الشافعى​ 



 
طالب د. حسن الشافعى ، مستشار شيخ الأزهر، بالافراج عن كل المعتقلين السياسيين وفى قضايا الرأى.
 
وشدد الشافعى فى بيان له اليوم،  على ضرورة التوقف عن التهديد ودعوة الجميع   لمصالحة وطنية بما فيها الحرية والعدالة، وإعادة فتح كل القنوات الدينية   التى تم اغلاقها دون غيرها. وأكد أن ثورة 25 يناير لن تنسخ ولن تستبدل فهى   قائمة فى قلوب المصريين.


اليوم السابع
*ده معــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*"مذيعة الحجاب " تستقيل من "الجزيرة مباشر مصر".. وتؤكد* 
​ 
* "مذيعة الحجاب " تستقيل من "الجزيرة مباشر مصر".. وتؤكد لـ"الوطن": لن يشترونا بنقودهم لإشعال الفتنة*

             فاطمة نبيل لـ"الوطن": تعليمات صريحة تصدر لمذيعي البرامج الحوارية من أجل تحريف الأحداث              كتب : رضوى هاشم                  منذ 6 دقائق 








     فاطمة نبيل 
أكدت الإعلامية فاطمة نبيل، والمعروفة بـ"مذيعة الحجاب"،  أنها  تقدمت باستقالتها منذ قليل من قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، وستعود إلى   التليفزيون المصري. 
وقالت نبيل، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"الوطن"، أن استقالتها جاءت  لما  شهدته منذ عملها في قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر من تحيز للتيار الديني   والإخواني على حساب الحقائق. 
ولفتت نبيل إلى أن "تعليمات صريحة تصدر لمذيعي البرامج  الحوارية  بالقناة من أجل اتخاذ جهة متحيزة للإخوان، وتحريف الأحداث بغض  النظر عما  يجري على أرض الواقع"، مشيرة إلى أن "الوقت الحالي يحتاج إلى  تكاتف الجميع  ضد محاولات الإيقاع بمصر في نار الفتنة ". 
وعما حدث عقب أحداث يونيو، قالت "تعجبنا من إصرار القناة  نقل ما  يحدث في رابعة العدوية بالتفصيل في الوقت الذي تتجاهل فيه ما يحدث  في  التحرير وباقي المحافظات، وحينما حاولنا الاستفسار تحججوا بأنه يتعذر  النقل  من تلك الأماكن"، كما قالت نبيل "تم نقل تفاصيل ما حدث أمام القصر   الجمهوري أمس بالرغم من تصاعد الأحداث في وقت مبكر نسبيا"، واختتمت نبيل   قائلة "لن يشترونا بنقودهم وسنقف جميعا ضد أي محاولات ‘حداث فتنة في مصر". 



الوطن​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد ماذا قال ابراهيم سعيد علي تويتر الان ام ايمن علي bbc ظباط الحرس الجمهورى اغتصبونى 3 ساعات لية ياحاجة انجلينا جولى ..!!*
*2013-07-08 18:00:51*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*"المحافظين": أحداث الحرس الجمهورى هدفها إقحام الجيش فى الصراع السياسى*






​ 

أدان حزب المحافظين بشدة، المحاولات المستميتة لجر البلاد إلى آتون ​ 
معركة أهلية تقضى على الأخضر واليابس ولن ينجى منها أحد، معلناً ​ 
استنكاره واستياءه البالغ مما حدث من تجاوزات أمام مقر الحرس ​ 
الجمهورى، مؤكداً على حرمة إراقة الدماء، فدم المصرى على ​ 
المصرى حرام، مطالبا بضرورة الالتزام بسلمية التظاهر ​ 
لافتا إلى أن العنف لا يؤدى إلا إلى العنف.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*



فاطمة ناعوت للاخوان*​ ​ * فاطمة ناعوت: شعار الإخوان الجديد "أنا مش إرهابي.. بس باحترمهم"*

*كتب : هشام أمين                  منذ 8 دقائق*


*





     فاطمة ناعوت*
*شنت الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، انتقادا حادا على تنظيم الإخوان، عقب أحداث الحرس الجمهوري. *
*وكتبت ناعوت، عبر حسابها الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": "شعارالإخوان الجديد.. أنا مش إرهابي، بس باحترمهم". *
*وتابعت: "لن يتوقف شلال الدماء المصرية الزكية إلا بعدما  تتم  المحاكمة الفورية العلنية العادلة لمرسي والمرشد والشاطر ورموز  الإخوان  الدمويين". *



*الوطن*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*الكنيسة الإنجيلية تطالب كنائسها بمصر والخارج بدعم "صندوق مصر"*​ 





​ 

انتهى منذ قليل الاجتماع الأول لقيادات الكنيسة الإنجيلية لبحث دعم الاقتصاد المصرى بمقر الطائفة الإنجيلية بمصر الجديدة.​ 
وقال الدكتور القس أندريه زكى مدير عام الهيئة الإنجيلية للخدمات الاجتماعية لـ"اليوم السابع"، 
إن قيادات الكنيسة الإنجيلية بحضور رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية الدكتور صفوت البياضى اتفقوا على التواصل مع كافة الكنائس الإنجيلية فى مصر والخارج بالشرق والغرب لدعم صندوق 
دعم مصر 306306، بحيث تسهم كل كنيسة بشكل مباشر 
وتقديم دعم للاقتصاد المصرى.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*.‎*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* تصوير : إسلام اسامة — ‏تعزيزات امنيه بمداخل ميدان التحرير‏ 

*


















​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة للقبائل العربية بالإسماعيلية لتأييد الجيش*
*الدستور الأصلى*


*انتهت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية، برئاسة المستشار مصطفي خاطر،  المحامي العام الأول للنيابات، من فض الأحراز التي كانت بحوزة معتصمي دار  الحرس الجمهوري، حيث تم العثور على أوراق مدون بها المبالغ المالية التي  تلقاها كل منهم مقابل الاعتصام، وتتراوح ما بين 150 إلى 300 جنيه.*​ ​ *كانت النيابة كشفت عن العثور على كارنيهات حزب الحرية والعدالة وأوراق  مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية لتعليم كيفية تصنيع القنابل بمحيط الحرس  الجمهوري.*​ ​ *وأكدت النيابة أن الأحراز التي تم فضها من قبل ياسر أحمد ربيع، وكيل  نيابة مصر الجديدة، ضمت 34 من فوارغ القنابل الغازية، ومجموعة من الطلقات  الآلية «صوت وذخيرة حية»، ومجموعة من صور البطاقات الشخصية للمعتصمين،  وكارنيهات لأعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدروع الكبيرة  التي تستخدم واقيًا للرصاص، ومجموعة من كتب حسن البنا.*
*الشروق
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*D
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

قال مذيع في التليفزيون المصري أثناء إلقائه بيان النشرة: "النيابة  أمرت بضبط وإحضار عدد من قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة، وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، ومن بينهم "الإرهابي" صفوت حجازي، بتهمة التحريض على اقتحام دار  الحرس الجمهوري". 			 				وبعد بث مقطع الفيديو الذي يأتي فيه تحريض "حجازي" على اقتحام مبنى  الحرس الجمهوري، قال المذيع "وبعد أن شاهدنا هذا التحريض الواضح، بدت  الصورة واضحة الآن، بمن قاموا بالهجوم على الحرس الجمهوري".

				البديل 		 	   	       

[YOUTUBE]HMW43VuPpag[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*أمر المستشار محمد العشماوي، رئيس نيابة عابدين، بالتحفظ على  مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بشارع منصور بمنطقة باب اللوق بوسط القاهرة، لحين  أقوال المسئولين عنه، وذلك بعد أن كشفت معاينة النيابة عن العثور على أسلحة  بيضاء داخل مقر الحزب.*​ *
*​ *وكان محمد هاني، وكيل نيابة عابدين، قد انتقل إلى مقر حزب الحرية  والعدالة لإجراء معاينة له، في ضوء البلاغ الوارد من الشرطة بتجمهر عدد من  المواطنين أمام مقر الحزب وإحداثهم تلفيات به ومحاولتهم اقتحامه، غير أنها  (الشرطة) أقنعتهم بعدم الإقدام على مثل هذا الأمر.*​ ​ *وكشفت المعاينة عن اقتصار معظم التلفيات على اللافتة الرئيسية لمقر  الحزب الذي خلا من أي أشخاص، وأن الباب الرئيسي كان مفتوحا وغير موصد، حيث  قامت النيابة بجرد محتويات المقر وتبين لها وجود كميات من الأسلحة البيضاء  بداخله فتم ضبطها وتحريزها.*​ ​ *كما عثر محققو النيابة على أكياس بلاستيكية تحتوي على مواد سائلة مجهولة، وتم إرسالها إلى المعمل الجنائي لتحليلها ومعرفة طبيعتها.*
*الشروق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*يعني مرتبين و مجهزين كل حاجه

 الفيديو اترفع ع اليو تيوب بتاريخ 7-7-2013 و الاحداث يوم 8-7

 .. شيرررررررررر و افضحهم*
[YOUTUBE]ZLo6H89kxKk[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*                             مراسل ثان بـ«الجزيرة» يقدم استقالته على الهواء اعتراضا على سياسة القناة*

*تعليقات:                                شارك بتعليقك* ​ ​ * 
                         نشر فى :                 الإثنين 8 يوليو 2013 - 3:33 م                  
                آخر تحديث :                 الإثنين 8 يوليو 2013 - 3:33 م                                      *
​ ​ *




أرشيفية*




​ *                             أماني أبو النجا* *أعلن حسن عبد الغفار، مراسل قناة  "الجزيرة" الفضائية في محافظة المنيا، استقالته أثناء مداخلة هاتفية له،  اليوم الاثنين، لبرنامج "الحياة الآن"، الذي يُعرض على قناة "الحياة".*

*وعن سبب استقالته، قال عبد الغفار، إن  مصر لا تتحمل إثارة الفتنة بين  أبناء الوطن، مضيفًا أن استقالته جاءت أيضًا نتيجة اعتراضه على سياسة  القناة في تناولها للأحداث الأخيرة في مصر، واصفًا تلك السياسة  "بالمنحازة".*
*الشروق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

كشف حزب شباب مصر عن تلقيه إتصالات من عدد من أهالى بعض الشباب  المنتميين لجماعة الإخوان والمعتصمين حاليا فى قلب ميدان رابعة العدوية  أكدوا فيها أن أبناؤهم يتعرضون لتهديدات سافرة بالقتل حالة إنسحابهم من  الميدان .
أوضح بيان للحزب أكد فيه أن الأهالى الذين ينتمى أبناؤهم لجماعة الإخوان قد  توجهوا لميدان رابعة عبر أتوبيسات نقلتهم من المحافظات التابعين لها إلى  ميدان رابعة لحضور إعتصام رمزى لن يستغرق سوى يوم واحد دفاعا عن محمد مرسى  الرئيس المخلوع حسبما أخبرهم قيادات الإخوان وقتها لكنهم فوجئوا بصدور  تعليمات لهم بعدم مغادرة الميدان نهائيا وكل من حاول الإنسحاب تم الإعتداء  عليه مع صدور تعليمات من قيادات جماعة الإخوان بقتل أى عنصر إخوانى ينسحب  من الميدان . 

أوضح الدكتور أحمد عبد الهادى رئيس حزب شباب مصر أنه تحدث شخصيا مع ولى أمر  أحد الشباب المنتميين لجماعة الإخوان والذى أكد له أنه إتصل بابنه بالأمس  ليطمئن عليه خاصة وأنه إشتكى من عدم وجود أموال معه للعودة مرة أخرى من  القاهرة فقرر الحضور لميدان رابعة العدوية بنفسه لإعادتة لقريتة إلا أن  إبنه صرخ فيه متوسلا له بعدم الحضور وإلا سيتم قتله هو وأبيه فورا بعد صدور  تعليمات من قيادات الإخوان بقتل أى شخص ينسحب من ميدان رابعة وإلصاق  الجريمة بالقوات المسلحة . لينقطع التليفون بعدها دون أن يعرف ماحدث لإبنه   مرجحا أنه قد يكون أصابه مكروه .

علق رئيس حزب شباب مصر على الوضع مؤكدا أن جماعة الإخوان لاتتورع عن إشعال  الحرائق فى قلب مصر بأجساد شبابها المغلوب على أمره  والذين إكتشفوا  الخديعة الكبرى التى تعرضوا لها على يد قيادات الإخوان والتى كشفت الأحداث  عن تلوث أيديهم بدماء المصريين من أجل كرسى الرئاسة وهو مابدأ الشباب  المنتمى لها فى إدراكه مما دفعهم للإنسحاب من ميدان رابعة وسط رفض وتهديدات  من قيادات الجماعة .
وذكر أحمد عبد الهادى أن الحقائق التى كشفها أهالى شباب الإخوان وتهديدات  صفوت حجازى بالتصعيد فى مواجهة القوات المسلحة وصدور تعليمات من قيادات  الإخوان بقتل أى شاب ينسحب من رابعة وإلصاق الإتهامات بالقوات المسلحة يفسر  جزء مما حدث فجر اليوم أمام الحرس الجمهورى معلنا رفضه لإراقة أى قطرة دم  من أى مصرى لكنه أدان فى ذات الوقت الإعتداء على المبانى والمؤسسات  العسكرية أوالخاصة مطالبا القوات المسلحة بحسم خياراتها والتعبير عن  الإرادة الشعبية فى التصدى بقوة لأى جماعات إرهابية تحاول النيل من أبناء  الوطن وإستقرارة .​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*تحفظ على مقر "الإخوان" بباب اللوق لاحتوائه على أسلحة*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مبادرة مستشار وزير المالية للمصالحة: استقالة الرئيس وتولى فهمى*

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 18:27






                             احمد فهمى رئيس الشورى 
كتبت نرمين عبد الظاهر ونورا فخرى​ 



 
طرح المستشار ماجد شبيطة عضو الجمعية التأسيسية السابق  ومستشار  وزير المالية، مبادرة للمصالحة، والمرور من الأزمة التى تمر بها  البلاد، فى  ظل الأجواء الحرجة التى تمر بها مصر الآن - حسب تعبيره -.
 
وتضمنت مبادرة تقديم المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس المحكمة الدستورية السابق   ورئيس الجمهورية الحالى "المؤقت" استقالته من منصبه كرئيس، على أن يتولى   د.أحمد فهمى رئيس الشورى والمنتمى إلى حزب الحرية والعدالة المنصب لمدة 6   شهور تطبيقاً للدستور، وكفترة انتقالية لحين إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
 
 وأوضح شبيطة فى تصريحه لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المبادرة تتضمن أيضا عودة   دستور 2012 وكذلك مجلس الشورى، على أن يتولى رئاسته وكيله الأول، ويتبع ذلك   بتشكيل حكومة ائتلافية تتكون من جميع الأحزاب والأطياف دون إقصاء لأحد،   على أن يرأسها شخصية اقتصادية محايدة لا تنتمى إلى أى تيار مثل عبد العزيز   حجازى أو على لطفى.
 
وأكد شبيطة أن الهدف من هذه المبادرة هو وقف الحرب الأهلية التى تنذر   الأحداث التى تمر بها مصر يوميا بحدوثها، موضحاً أن الخطوات التالية تشمل   إصدار عفو رئاسى عن جميع المعتقلين بداية من 30 يونيو، مشددا على أن   المرحلة التى تمر بها مصر الآن ليست مرحلة لتصفية الحسابات.
 
كما تضمنت مبادرة عضو التأسيسية السابق إجراء انتخابات مجلس النواب أول   سبتمبر المقبل على أن تنتهى أول نوفمبر، يليها إجراء انتخابات رئاسية تنتهى   فى أول يناير من العام الجديد.
 
 وشدد شبيطة على أنه لا ينتمى إلى أى من التيارات السياسية الموجودة حاليا،   وأن طرحه للمبادرة هدفه إنقاذ مصر من الحرب الأهلية التى نحن فى طريقها   الآن -حسب قوله -.


اليوم السابع


*************
ده عند امه يا ادهم 
لمبي ستايل :9) 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*حصري: حوار مع المتهم بإلقاء افراد من سطح عمارة سيدي جابر وأعترافات خطيرة   *
[YOUTUBE]BZsBWsdpVU0#at=10[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


*جاب وره اهو
*​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*  				 				  						مسيرة "رابعة" تصل الحرس الجمهورى  				 		



*
* 





                                   صورة أرشيفية​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب – محمود فايد وكريم ربيع :  			 	  	   		  		 الأثنين , 08 يوليو 2013 18:03 		     
      	 	وصلت مسيرة مكونة من العشرات من مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول مرسي قادمة  من ميدان  رابعة العدوية في طريقها إلي شارع الطيران الذي يتظاهر فيه مؤيدو  الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي.
    	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "انسي تواضروس انسي يا سيسي محمد مرسي هو رئيسي"، و"قادم قادم يا إسلام".
	من جهة أخري تقوم قوات الشرطة العسكرية بالاشتراك مع المنطقة المركزية   للقوات المسلحة بإغلاق كافة المداخل المؤدية إلي شارع الطيران كما تواصل   الطائرات العسكرية تحليقها فوق سماء المكان.

  الوفد​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* أعلنت  المنصة التي أقامها أنصار الرئيس المعزول في ميدان النهضة بالجيزة، تغيير  اسم مصر لتصبح «جمهورية مصر الإسلامية»، وتحويل جامعة القاهرة إلى قصر  رئاسي يحكم منه الرئيس المعزول بعد تحريره
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

لا تعليق علي عقلياتهم 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تحقق خلال ساعات مع عضو بـ"حازمون" و5 آخرين لحيازتهم أسلحة*​ 
*تباشر نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار تامر العربى خلال ساعات التحقيق مع عضو حركة حازمون "أحمد عرفة" و5 آخرين فى واقعة تكوينهم حركة مسلحة وحيازتهم أسلحة نارية وذخائر.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*ده تعليق علي الفيس
 ***********
اشك أن مطلقي النار جنود مسيحيون لأنه لا يعقل قتل مصلين من جنود مصلين **الجيش المصري ( جيش عدسها و بصلها)بيقتل المصلين أثناء صلاة الفجر*
*حرق المساجد و المصاحف مطردة المنقبات و الملتحين و سجن كل اسلامي و قفل  القنوات الاسلامية و سب الدين و قتل المصلين الخ انها حرب على الاسلام بكل  صوره*
*عسكر مزبلة و خرء حتى الجيبش الاسرائيلي الدي بامكانه سحق الجيش المصري الخائن﻿ في تانيتين لا يتجرأ على قتل مواطنيه*
*لتعلموا ان الجيش المصري جيش دعارة و عمالة و لا خلاق له*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*المسلمانى: الإعلان الدستورى على وشك الصدور*





​ 
فى خبر عاجل قال التليفزيون الرسمى نقلا عن أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الاعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية، إن الإعلان الدستورى على وشك الصدور. ​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*                  تهاني الجبالي: الإخوان يسعون لفرض حرب أهلية داخل المجتمع.. وثورة 30 يونيو عطلت سقوط مصر في قبضتهم



 

 طباعة 
                         الإثنين 08.07.2013 - 06:34 م 





 

             كتب أحمد رجب         *​
*            قالت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي عضو المحكمة الدستورية السابق أن   ثورة 30 يونيو عطلت سقوط مصر في قبضة ما يسمى بالمشروع الديني مضيفةً:"   حذرنا من قبل أن هناك مؤامرة للالتفاف علي ثورة 25 يناير ولكن الشعب خرج في   30 يونيو ليعلن إسقاط حكم المرشد من خلال الجيش".

وأضافت الجبالي خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده عصر اليوم عدد من الشخصيات   العامة بحضور الدكتور ممدوح حمزة والشيخ نبيل نعيم أن مشاهد الأمس التي   وقعت أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري أكدت أننا ما زلنا نعيش في سيناريو فرض الحرب   الأهلية علي مصر وإدعاء تورط الجيش مع أبنائه المصريين.

وتابعت  الجبالي:" ما يحدث في مصر أن هناك فئة تجرأت علي حمل السلاح ضد   الشعب  وتسعي لفرض حالة من الإرهاب علي المجتمع ومن يحمل السلاح ضد الوطن   والشعب  يخرج من دائرة المشروعية ولا يجوز أن يفلت بجريمته".

صدى البلد* 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*انفراد بالمستندات..مؤيدومرسى يوقعون حضور وانصراف أمام الحرس الجمهورى

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 18:40






                             نادى الحرس الجمهورى 
كتب : ايمان الوراقى

 
حصلت  "اليوم السابع" على " كراسة " مدون بها اسماء   المؤيدين  للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى , المعتصمين امام الحرس الجمهورى ,وسط   مخلفات  تركها خلفهم المعتصمون اليوم .
 
تصدر الصفحة الاولى منها عنوان كتب بمنتصف السطر الاول " مليوينة الشرعية    خط أحمر "  , بينما قسِّمت باقى الصفحات الى جدول , تضمن بنود عدة اشتملت    على " اسم الفرد الاخوانى , الحضور , الانصراف ,المبيت , قيمة الاشتراك ,    نسبة التفاعل " فيما وضعت علامة صح وخطأ امام بعض الاسماء .
 
ومن الاسماء التى دونت بـ" الكراسة" اشرف طنطاوى , كامل بحيرى ,عاطف غنام    ,محمد الغزالى ,رمضان عبد القادر , وليد عبد الحميد ,اشرف منصور, سامح عبد    الله ,محمد عبد الباقى"
 
وأكد هانى محمود اخوانى سابق ما حصلت عليه " اليوم السابع" قائلا " هذه    كراريس متابعة وتقييم , المسؤول عنها نقيب الأسرة , حيث يقسم الاخوان    انفسهم الى أسر ، وتضم الأسرة الواحدة من خمس الى سبع أفراد اعلاهم النقيب ,    الذى يقوم برصد نشاطات الاعضاء وتحركاتهم , والهدف الاساسى منها كان   تقييم  قوة حركة المجموعة , تستخدم فيما بعد فى ترقيتهم داخل الجماعة .
 
 




 
 




 
 



* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل من المنيا* 
​ 
* اشتباكات بالأيدي بين المواطنين ومؤيدي "مرسي" بسبب غلق ميدان "بالاس" بالمنيا*

كتب : خديجة العادلي                  منذ 17 دقيقة 








     محافظة المنيا 
حدثت مشادات كلامية بين مجموعة من الأهالي ومؤيدي "مرسي"،  في  ميدان بالاس بالمنيا، تطورت إلى اشتباك بالأيدي، بسبب إغلاق الميدان  وعد  السماح بالمرور إلا بعد الاطلاع على تحقيق الشخصية. 

تلقى العميد أحمد رستم، مأمور قسم شرطة المنيا، بلاغا من  عدد من  المواطنين يفيد بحدوث اشتباكات بالأيدي بين مؤيدي مرسي وعدد من  المواطنين. 

وبالانتقال والفحص، تبين أنه أثناء مرور سيدة بميدان بالاس،  فوجئت  بمجموعة من الشباب الملتحين يطلبون منها إظهار تحقيق الشخصية،  فرفضت السيدة  بحجة سكنها بالمنطقة منذ سنوات طويلة، فرفض الشباب إدخالها،  فقامت السيدة  باستدعاء ما يقرب من 50 شخصا من عائلتها، وحدثت مشادات  كلامية تطورت إلى  اشتباكات بالأيدي، ولم ينتج أي إصابات. 



الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن اعتذار بهاء الدين عن عدم رئاسة الحكومة

	ترددت أنباء عن اعتزام الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين الاعتذار عن منصب رئيس  الوزراء، مشيرا إلى أنه لن يقبل مثل هذا المنصب الهام إلا في ظل توافق  واتفاق وطني.

	مصدر الوطن  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*قيادى جهادى: "الإخوان" جماعة خائنة وتستبيح دماء المصريين*





​ 
*هاجم نبيل نعيم، مؤسس تنظيم الجهاد، قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقال إنهم يحملون الفكر التكفيرى "القطبى"، *
*وإن الجماعة تستبيح دماء المصريين وتدعو أتباعها إلى الجهاد ضد شعب مسلم، *
*وهذه انتكاسة فكرية وهؤلاء يمثلون "كارثة" على الوطن، *

*ويجب عزلهم وإقصائهم لفكرهم العدوانى.
*​*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*«الحريه والعداله»: مذبحة «الحرس الجمهوري» لن تعيدنا للديار إلا بعد القصاص





الشروق

«الحريه والعداله»: مذبحة «الحرس الجمهوري» لن تعيدنا للديار إلا بعد القصاص
«الحريه والعداله»: مذبحة «الحرس الجمهوري» لن تعيدنا للديار إلا بعد القصاص
07/08/2013 - 18:52

قال زكريا أبوالعزم، المتحدث الرسمي لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالبحر الأحمر،  وأمين التثقيف: إن ماحدث أمام الحرس الجمهوري يُعد مذبحة بكل المقاييس،  مؤكدًا أننا لن نعود إلى بيوتنا إلا بعد أن يتم القصاص من قتله شهدائنا،  ويعود الدكتور محمد مرسي للحكم.

وأكد الحزب في بيان له، اليوم الاثنين، أن قصاص الدم لابد وأن يأخذ بالدم،  مضيفًا "نحن في خصومة مع قيادات الجيش وليس الجنود الذين يتلقون الأوامر".

ومن جانبه، أدان أشرف طِلِب، المتحدث الرسمي للجبهة السلفية، ما حدث  للمعتصمين المسلمين من قبل الحرس الجمهوري، مطالبًا بضرورة انسحاب حزب  النور، ومصر القويه، فورًا من "خارطة الطريق".* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة 8 بينهم شرطيان أثناء محاولة مسلحة لاقتحام قسم "الحمام"*

كتب : محمد بخات :                  منذ 8 دقائق 








     قسم شرطة الحمام 
أصيب 6 مسلحين وشرطيان أثناء محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة الحمام، حيث ردت على المعتدين قوات التأمين من الجيش والشرطة بإطلاق النار. 
يأتى ذلك أثناء تجمع نحو 500 شخص مؤيد للنظام السابق أمام  مقر قسم  شرطة الحمام، مرددين هتافات مناوئة للحكم العسكرى، وألقوا الحجارة  والأعيرة  النارية. 
وكانت القوات المنوط بها تأمين قسم الحمام "قوات مسلحة -  شرطة" قد  فوجئو بإطلاق أعيرة نارية عليهم وعلى مبنى القسم بصوره مكثفة،  فتم التعامل  مع المعتدين مما أدى إلى إصابه كل من حمدى فرحات عبد اللطيف  22 سنة مزارع  من مدينة الحمام برش خرطوش بالصدر والوجة، وبريك جمعة منصور  26 سنة من  الحمام برش خرطوش بالوجة، وخميس السيد محمد 24 سنة عامل من  الحمام مصاب برش  خرطوش بالوجه والصدر، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى الإسكندرية  لاستكمال العلاج،  ومحمود فتحى عبد القادر 19 سنة مزارع من الحمام بنزيف،  وحمد حمدى درويش 21  سنة عامل من الحمام باختناق لاستنشاقة الغاز المسيل  للدموع، وعبد الكريم  سعد صافى 16 سنة عامل من الحمام مصاب بجرح بالساق  اليمنى. 
وتم خروجهم جميعا من مستشفى الحمام المركزى بعد إسعافهم. 
كما أصيب أمين الشرطة محمد حمدى عبد الحفيظ 35 سنة من قوة  قسم  الحمام مصاب بكدمة ونزيف بالأنف والمجند رجب محمود محمد 21 سنة، من  قوة  الأمن المركزى مصاب بكدمة شديدة بالصدر نتيجة إلقاء الحجارة واستطاعت   القوات السيطرة على الموقف وعدم تمكين المعتدين من اقتحام القسم. 



الوطن​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة: حادث "الحرس الجمهورى" مدبر برعاية أمريكية*





​ 
دافع الاستشارى الدكتور ممدوح حمزة، رئيس المجلس الوطنى، عن موقف الجيش المصرى فى حادثة الحرس الجمهورى التى وقعت فجر اليوم الاثنين،

 قائلا: "إنه لا يوجد جيش فى العالم لا يرد الهجوم المسلح عليه من إرهابيين ومتطرفين، هل يتصور أحد أن يقف الجيش مكتوف الأيدى أمام قتل رجاله؟!".

وحمل "حمزة" فى كلمته خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقدته بعض القوى الوطنية مساء اليوم الاثنين، قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسئولية تعرض شباب الجماعة ومؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى للقتل أمام الحرس الجمهورى، 

قائلا: من أرسل هؤلاء الشباب مجرم، لأنه أرسلهم ليموتوا وهو يعلم أنهم ذاهبين للموت، هذا هو المجرم الحقيقى".

وهاجم بعض وسائل الإعلام واتهمها بالكذب ومنها قناة الجزيرة وغيرها، 

مضيفا: "هذه ليست مجرد حادثة ولكنها خطة مدبرة وبرعاية أمريكية لاستخدامها فى صالح جماعة الإخوان حتى تمكينها من الحكم".

وتابع "حمزة": "لا مصالحة مع من يحمل سلاحا، لا مصالحة قبل المساءلة والمحاكمة، وهؤلاء هدفهم أن تتحول مصر إلى سوريا، وهذا لن يحدث، 

وسقطت الأقنعة عن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية، وحزب النور السلفى، وكل من يدعم حمل السلاح ضد الجيش والشعب"، داعيا كافة أفراد الشعب إلى الإبلاغ عن كل من يحمل السلاح، مضيفا "من معرفتى بعقيدة القوات المسلحة أتوقع أن تنتهى هذه الموجهة من الإرهاب خلال 72 ساعة". 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| الأمن يعثر على متفجرات وملابس جيش وشرطة ويقبض على 4 متهمين بعد مداهمته شقة في مصر الجديدة*

كتب : الوليد اسماعيل                  منذ 3 دقائق 










 







     "صورة أرشيفية" 
داهمت قوات الأمن شقة في منطقة مصر الجديدة، وألقت القبض  على 4  أشخاص، وعثرت بداخلها على مواد متفجرة ودوائر كهربائية وجهاز تفجير  عن بعد،  وكمية كبيرة من البارود الخام وكمية كبيرة من الملابس الخاصة  بالجيش  والشرطة. 
وانتقلت قوة من إدارة مفرقعات شرق القاهرة برئاسة العميد  سمير علي  السيد لفحص المواد المتفجرة، والـتأكد من عدم تشغيلها وإبطال  مفعولها، ولا  تزال عملية استجواب المتهمين جارية حتى الآن. 



الوطن
 
*هام جدا رجاء عدم التعامل مع المواضيع او التعليقات غير الموجوده من مدير او مشرف فى الموقع * ​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور.. الجيش الثالث يدعو قيادات الإسلام السياسى لوقف التحريض*





​



*دعا الجيش الثالث الميدانى، عبر بيان أصدرته الشئون المعنوية، تم توزيعه على المواطنين بالسويس، القيادات السلامية، للاعتدال وعدم التحريض ضد القوات المسلحة. 

وتابع البيان الذى قامت الشئون المعنوية بتوزيعه بميدان الأربعين، أنه لا إقصاء لأحد، وأنه على مدار عامين ونصف والجيش الثالث هو المسئول عن تأمين مدينة السويس، مطالبين الجميع بالحفاظ على الوطن واستقراره. 

أضاف البيان أن الجميع يدرك أن هناك مخططات خارجية لها أطماع ومصالح تريد أن تنال من وحدة الوطن، وتؤدى إلى انقسامه. 
*​*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* هذا يا جماعه محمود
 احد اهالى بين السرايات
 يحاولوووون دبحه بكاتر ويطلقون الله اكبر
 محمود بيستعطفه بيقوله انا زى ابنك ..
 القاتل :-انت كافر وانا ابنى مش قاتل
 محمود مكان الدبح واضح جدا ومتخيط
 حد يقولى فى اى شرع ده ؟؟!!!
 فى أى شرع ودين قال هذا ...


*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصرع 6 من إخوان البحيرة في أحداث "الحرس الجمهوري"*

كتب : إبراهيم رشوان وأحمد حفني                  منذ 6 دقائق 








     أحداث الحرس الجمهوري 
لقي 6 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية  والعدالة  وحزب الإصلاح السلفي بالبحيرة، مصرعهم في أحداث "الحرس الجمهوري"  فجر  اليوم. 

ونعت جماعة الإخوان، في بيان صحفي، الضحايا وقدمت العزاء  لأسرهم،  وجاء في البيان "تنعى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية  والعدالة 6 من  أبناء المحافظة الشرفاء شهداء الشرعية، الذين سقطوا في  مذبحة الحرس  الجمهوري، بطلقات نارية في مختلف أنحاء أجسامهم، داعين الله  لهم بالرحمة  والمغفرة وأن يتقبلهم في الصالحين وأن يرزق أهلهم الصبر  والسلوان". 

وأعلنت الجماعة أن الضحايا هم ممدوح عبدالفتاح إبراهيم،  وهاني جمعة  عشري، وأبو بكر عبدالحكيم عتمان، وياسر سعيد محمد، وعصام جمال  جويلي، ومحمد  حسن سلامة المنتمي لحزب الإصلاح السلفي. 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

العاملون بـ"ماسبيرو": رئيس "الهندسة الإذاعية" سرب لمتظاهري "رابعة" الكود السري لعربة البث المسروقة

             "أبوعميرة": سيارة الإذاعة المصرية المسروقة  يشغلها  "فلسطيني" يعمل في "الجزيرة".. وأحلت "الخفيف" إلى التحقيق وأبلغت  النيابة  ضده                              كتب : الوطن                  منذ 5  دقائق             








     ماسبيرو           
كشف  عدد من العاملين فى قطاع الهندسة الإذاعية، باتحاد  الإذاعة  والتليفزيون،  تفاصيل جديدة فى قضية استيلاء معتصمي "رابعة  العدوية" من  مؤيدي الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي، على سيارة الإذاعة الخارجية  المملوكة  للاتحاد، والتى  يشغلها حالياً فنيون في قنوات "الجزيرة" القطرية،  للبث  لقنوات "الجزيرة"  و"اليرموك" و"المستقلة"، وعدد من القنوات اليمنية  من خلال  القمر الصناعى  "النور سات"، متهمين عمرو الخفيف، رئيس "النايل  سات"،  بتسريب الأكواد لمن  شغلوا العربة. 
وأوضح العاملون أن العربة، التى يتجاوز ثمنها 25 مليون   جنيه، من  أحدث عربات الإذاعات الخارجية، وجاءت حديثاً للاتحاد، وتعمل   بأكواد سرية  (كود لفتح البث على قمر "النايل سات"، وكود آخر لفتح البث على   "النور سات")  وعندما استولى المعتصمون عليها، استخدموا الكود الأخير  للبث  على "النور  سات"، وهذا لا يحدث إلا بطريقين، إما عن طريق مهندس  الوحدة  نفسه، وهذا  مستبعد لأنهم تركوا الوحدة وفروا بمجرد هجوم المعتصمين  عليهم،  أو من خلال  المهندس عمرو الخفيف، رئيس قطاع الهندسة الإذاعية  نفسه، الذى  قام صلاح  عبدالمقصود وزير الإعلام السابق، بترقيته كرئيس شركة  "النايل  سات"، وإن كان  القرار لم ينفذ حتى الآن. 
وأكد العاملون أن فنيي الوحدة سيكشفون كافة التفاصيل أمام نيابة مدينة نصر، التى استدعتهم بشكل رسمى مساء أمس الأول، الأحد. 
من  جانبه، قال شكرى أبوعميرة رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة  والتليفزيون،  لـ"الوطن"،  إنه أحال عمرو الخفيف إلى التحقيق وأبلغ النيابة،  وذلك بسبب خطأ  إرسال 3  عربات للإذاعة الخارجية لتغطية مظاهرات "رابعة"  دون الحاجة إلى  ذلك، لأن  عربة واحدة تكفى. 
وأضاف "نجحنا فى سحب إحدى العربات، فيما استولى  المعتصمون  على  العربتين الأخريين، كما أرسلت بعض العاملين، الذين اندسوا  فى وسط  متظاهري  رابعة، لمعرفة من يشغل هذه العربات، فاتضح أنها فتحت  بمفتاحها  الأصلي ولم  تكسر، كما سبق وأعلن الخفيف، ومن يشغلها هو أحد  العاملين فى  قنوات  "الجزيرة"، ويدعى مروان بودى، فلسطينى الجنسية، وفتح  كود العربة على  "النور  سات" والقمر الأوروبى، لبث ما يدور هناك، وكل هذه  المعلومات قدمت  بلاغ بها  للنيابة لتباشر التحقيقات، لمعرفة كيف فتح هؤلاء  كود القمر". 



الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*جزء من الضبطيات التى عثر عليها مع المتظاهرين فى أحداث الحرس الجمهوري *

[YOUTUBE]fxZ-xZR0S8s[/YOUTUBE]

جهود قوات الجيش والشرطة فى القبض على عدد من عناصر الشغب والفيديو يوضح  عدد من الضبطيات التى عثر عليها مع المتظاهرين فى أحداث الحرس الجمهوري ..  وهذا الفيديو تم توزيعه على السادة الاعلامين من قبل المتحدث بإسم القوات  المسلحة عقب المؤتمر اليوم​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*مصرع 6 من إخوان البحيرة في أحداث "الحرس الجمهوري"*

كتب : إبراهيم رشوان وأحمد حفني                  منذ 6 دقائق 








     أحداث الحرس الجمهوري 
لقي 6 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية  والعدالة  وحزب الإصلاح السلفي بالبحيرة، مصرعهم في أحداث "الحرس الجمهوري"  فجر  اليوم. 

ونعت جماعة الإخوان، في بيان صحفي، الضحايا وقدمت العزاء  لأسرهم،  وجاء في البيان "تنعى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية  والعدالة 6 من  أبناء المحافظة الشرفاء شهداء الشرعية، الذين سقطوا في  مذبحة الحرس  الجمهوري، بطلقات نارية في مختلف أنحاء أجسامهم، داعين الله  لهم بالرحمة  والمغفرة وأن يتقبلهم في الصالحين وأن يرزق أهلهم الصبر  والسلوان". 

وأعلنت الجماعة أن الضحايا هم ممدوح عبدالفتاح إبراهيم،  وهاني جمعة  عشري، وأبو بكر عبدالحكيم عتمان، وياسر سعيد محمد، وعصام جمال  جويلي، ومحمد  حسن سلامة المنتمي لحزب الإصلاح السلفي. 



الوطن


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان في "رابعة" و"النهضة" يعلنون الجهاد ضد "الجيش".. ويتعهدون بمحاكمة "السيسي"

كتب : محمد طارق وسعيد حجازى                  منذ 4 دقائق* * 








     صورة أرشيفية* * 
أعلن أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان وحلفاؤهم من تيار الإسلام  السياسي،  المعتصمين بميداني رابعة العدوية والنهضة، الجهاد ضد الجيش  والفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، والفريق صبحي صدقي، رئيس  أركان حرب القوات  المسلحة، متهمين إياهما بالفساد، وقالوا:"إنهم سيثأرون  لإخوانهم أمام الحرس  الجمهوري بعد مقتل العشرات أمامهم"، مطالبين بإعدام  "السيسي". * *
وشهد ميدان رابعة العدوية انسحاب عدد كبير من المعتصمين  المؤيدين  للدكتور محمد مرسي، الرئيس المعزول، وذلك بعد الأحداث التي شهدها  محيط  "الحرس الجمهوري"، والتي راح ضحيتها أكثر من 40 قتيلا، وهو الأمر  الذي دفع  تنظيم الإخوان إلى إجراء اتصالات بمسؤولي الشُعب الإخوانية  بالقرى  والمحافظات في محاولة لإعادة الحشد من جديد. * *
وقال يوسف طلعت، المتحدث باسم حزب الحرية والعدالة، في  مؤتمر صحفي:  "السيسي انتهى وأفلس وحرق آخر أوراقه، وهيتحاكم النهاردة  وهيلبس الزي  الأبيض للسجن مثل مبارك"، وأضاف:"8 يوليو سيكون عار على شرف  العسكرية  المصرية"، وهاجم طلعت وسائل الإعلام، وقال إنها "المليشيات  الإعلامية  للسيسي". * *
وقال هشام إبراهيم، طبيب المستشفى الميداني برابعة العدوية:  "إن ما  حدث أمام الحرس الجمهوري ولا اليهود اللي بيضربوا الفلسطينين"،  موضحا أن  هناك نحو ألف مصاب بالرصاص الحي والخرطوش والغاز، و150 مصابا  بالرصاص الحي  و200 مصاب بالخرطوش، وهتف الإخوان ضد "السيسي"، قائلين:"سيسي  قاتل"،  "السيسي مش هو الجيش"، "بالطول بالعرض هنجيب السيسي الأرض". * *
وقال الدكتور أحمد عارف، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم الإخوان، إن  اتهام  القوات المسلحة لـ"الإخوان"، بأن لهم جماعات إرهابية قامت بالتسلق  على  السور لقتل المتظاهرين غير صحيح، فهم لا يملكون أسلحة، مشيرا إلى أن  30  يونيو ليست ثورة وإنما الثورة الحقيقية هي في 25 يناير. * *
وقال طارق صلاح، ضابط سابق بالقوات الجوية، إن السيسي تحول  من خائن  إلى قاتل، وقالت إحدى السيدات، التي رفضت ذكر اسمها، والتي ادعت  أنها طليقة  أحد ضباط الحرس الجمهوري، إن ما حدث بمحيط "الحرس الجمهوري" هو  تواطؤ بين  الداخلية والبلطجية لتوريط الحرس الجمهوري، للقضاء على  الإسلام، * *
وفي ميدان النهضة، شهدت المنطقة حالة من الغضب الشديد بعد  إغلاق  القوات المسلحة جميع المداخل الخاصة بالميدان ومنعت الأهالي من  التواجد في  المنطقة بداية من بين السرايات، حتى مدخل باب الجامعة الرئيسي  مما أدى إلى  شلل مروري بالمنطقة كلها. * *
وهتف المتظاهرون ضد السيسي مثل :"ارحل يا سيسي مرسي هو  رئيسي"،  "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل"، و"الجهاد الجهاد الشعب يريد عودة  الرئيس"، كما  رفعوا لافتات "الشرعية خط أحمر الجهاد أو عودة الرئيس". * *
كما حثت المنصة الرئيسية على الثبات والجهاد في سبيل الله  لعودة  مرسي إلى منصبه، فيما قلت أعداد المتظاهرين قبل عملية الاحتشاد،  وامتنعت  قوات الأمن الحامية للميدان من الحديث مع الأهالي عن أسباب المنع  من  الحركة. * *
وشهدت الكلمات على المنصة الرئيسية حالة من الغضب والدعوة  إلى  "الجهاد" ضد القوات المسلحة، حيث أكد الحاضرون على ضرورة تطهير  المؤسسة  الوطنية من الفريق السيسي والذي وصفوه بـ"رأس الحية"، وزعموا أن  هناك  المئات من الجيش يؤيدون محمد مرسي. * *
ولوحظ تواجد مكثف للنساء من الإخوان والسلفيين في الاعتصام  مصطحبين  أبناءهم معهم إلى الاعتصام داعين إخوانهم في اعتصام رابعة إلى  الصبر،  وقالوا إن قتلى الإخوان شهداء في الجنة وعلى الجميع أن يكونوا  "مشاريع  شهداء" وأن يعيدوا الشرعية لمحمد مرسي. 



الوطن*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة: حادث "الحرس الجمهورى" مدبر برعاية أمريكية*

*دافع الاستشارى الدكتور ممدوح حمزة، رئيس المجلس الوطنى، عن موقف الجيش المصرى فى حادثة الحرس الجمهورى التى وقعت فجر اليوم الاثنين، *
 
*قائلا: "إنه لا يوجد جيش فى العالم لا يرد الهجوم المسلح عليه من إرهابيين ومتطرفين، *

*هل يتصور أحد أن يقف الجيش مكتوف الأيدى أمام قتل رجاله؟!".*


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تدفع بخمس دبابات إضافية لمحيط قصر الاتحادية*

دفعت القوات المسلحة المصرية منذ قليل بـ5 دبابات أمام بوابة 5 بشارع إبراهيم اللقانى، بعد أن قامت صباح اليوم بنشر عدد 10 دبابات أمام بوابة "4".​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

البيت الابيض: ندرس إن كان التغيير في مصر إنقلابا​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*ملك البحرين يؤكد للمستشار عدلى منصور دعم بلاده لمصر*
*الأهرام*

*أنصار مرسي يتظاهرون أمام ديوان محافظة بني سويف للتنديد بالجيش*
*المصرى اليوم*

*«منصة النهضة» تغير اسم البلاد لـ« جمهورية مصر الإسلامية».. وتعلن النفير العام *
*المصرى اليوم*

*مصادر:بهاء الدين أجَّل قبوله رئاسة الحكومة لحين وضع ملامحها النهائية*
*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

"البرادعي": العنف ليس السبيل أيا كان مصدره ويجب إدانته بكل قوة
جريدة وطنى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2013)

*                              «التحرير» تنشر نص استقالة هشام قنديل من منصب رئيس الوزراء*

*



* *                             استقالة هشام قنديل                          *


*                         نشر:                         8/7/2013 6:08 م                          – تحديث                         8/7/2013 6:09 م                      *
*أعلن هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، استقالته رسميًا، موجها نص استقالته إلى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.*
*وقال قنديل في استقالته: «لقد أعددت هذة الاستقالة بعد بيان القوات  المسلحة، وأننى حاول تسيير البلاد تحقيقًا للمصلحة العامة، لكن ذلك أصبح  اليوم مستحيلاً عمليًا بعد الدماء التى سالت فقررت تقديم استقالتى».*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *                              «التحرير» تنشر نص استقالة هشام قنديل من منصب رئيس الوزراء*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




 و*حيات ابوكم ابوكم حد يرشو بشوية ماية علشان ده لسه نايم ياجماعة قومى  ياعم صحى النوم  فى ثورة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

متهم سوري يفجر مفاجآت ‏:‏ قيادات بالحرية والعدالة أعطتنا أموالا وأسلحة لإطلاق النيران علي معتصمي التحرير

                                                               كتب ـ ناجي الجرجاوي‏:‏                     

                     55

                     28629
طباعة المقال 










*كشفت  تحقيقات نيابة وسط القاهرة في الأحداث الدامية التي شهدتها مناطق التحرير  وعبدالمنعم رياض ومحيط ماسبيرو أمس الأول‏,‏ والتي أسفرت عن مقتل‏7‏ أشخاص  وإصابة المئات بعضهم في حالة حرجة عن مفاجآت مثيرة بعد القبض علي متهمين  لاطلاقهما النيران علي معتصمي التحرير والأهالي بصورة عشوائية‏.‏* 	 حيث اعترف أحد المتهمين وهو سوري الجنسية أمام المستشار حمدي منصور  المحامي العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة بأن قيادات من حزب الحرية  والعدالة أحضرته هو وآخرين من السوريين الموجودين بالقاهرة واعطتهم مبالغ  مالية وسلمتهم أسلحة نارية ومجموعة من الطلقات النارية لكل واحد منهم  وكلفوهم بالتوجه إلي ميدان التحرير ومهاجمة المعتصمين بالميدان وإطلاق  النيران عليهم, بينما تعذر استجواب المتهم الثاني المصاب والذي يرقد  بالمستشفي بجرح في رأسه لحين تماثله للشفاء, وقد أمرت النيابة بطلب تحريات  ومعلومات جهاز الأمن الوطني والمخابرات العامة والحربية حول المحرضين  والمنفذين لهذه الأحداث التي روعت المصريين وكان فريق من النيابة العامة  تحت إشراف سمير حسن رئيس نيابة قصر النيل قد انتقل لمعاينة موقع الأحداث  والاشتباكات في عبدالمنعم رياض, بينما قام فريق آخر بإشراف خالد ضياء وحاتم  رشاد رئيسي النيابة الكلية بمعاينة موقع الأحداث والاشتباكات بمحيط موقع  ماسبيرو أمام مبني اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون والانتقال إلي المستشفيات  لسؤال المصابين, حيث تعذر حصر أعدادهم بعد خروج عدد كبير منهم بعد إسعافه  وتقديم العلاج اللازم له.
	كما أمر رئيس نيابة مصر الجديدة المستشار إبراهيم صالح باستعجال تقرير  مصلحة الطب الشرعي حول وفاة4 مواطنين أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري أمس الاول  متضمنا تحديد أسباب الوفاة علي وجه الدقة لكل منهم.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*بيان هام من البيت الأبيض حول قطع المساعدت عن مصر 
البيت الأبيض: قطع المساعدت عن مصر الآن ليست فى مصلحة واشنطن

  الإثنين، 8 يوليو  2013 - 20:11






                             المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض جاى كارنى 
كتب: هاشم الفخرانى

 
قال بيان صادر من البيت الأبيض نشرته وكالة "الأسوشيتد برس"   إنّ  قطع المساعدات الاقتصادية الآن عن مصر ليس فى مصلحة الولايات  المتحدة   الأمريكية.
 
وأضاف المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض جاى كارنى اليوم الاثنين أنّ واشنطن ما    زالت قلقة من العنف المتزايد والاستقطاب السياسى فى مِصْر مطالبة باستكمال    مسيرة التحوّل الديمقراطى.






* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان يعتدون على صاحب مقهى في محيط مشرحة زينهم .. مش هتصدق السبب !!!!!1 
الإخوان يعتدون على صاحب مقهى في محيط مشرحة زينهم لرفضه تشغيل قناة الجزيرة
*​*2013-07-08 19:05:54*
*​*​*




اعتدت   مجموعة من الإخوان المسلمين المتواجدين أمام مشرحة زينهم في انتظار  استلام  جثث ذويهم، الذين قتلوا صباح اليوم في محيط دار قوات الحرس  الجمهوري، على  صاحب مقهى أمام مشرحة زينهم، وذلك لرفضهم تشغيل المحطة التي  يذاع عليها  المؤتمر الصحفي المشترك بين الجيش والداخلية حول حقيقة  الأحداث التي دارت  أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري، وطلبهم بتشغيل قناة الجزيرة  التي يقولون عنها  إنها "أصدق قناة إعلامية في العالم"، على حد قولهم، ما  دفع صاحب المقهى  بالرد عليهم قائلا "أصدق قناة عشان بتقول اللي بيريحكوا"،  ما جعلهم يعتدون  عليه بالضرب، ما جعل أهالي المنطقة يشتبكون معهم، وتدخل  كبار السن من  الإخوان المسلمين بالاعتذار لأهالي المنطقة.

الوطن​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*"الحياة": سمير رضوان مرشحاً قوياً لرئاسة الوزراء*​ 




​ 

ذكرت قناة الحياة فى خبر عاجل أوردته جاء فيه: ​إن الدكتور سمير رضوان وزير المالية الأسبق مرشح قوى لرئاسة الوزراء.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* عــاجــل قـوات حـرس الحـدود تتمكن من إحباط محاولة تسلل بنطاق الجيش الثانى الميدانى .
 =========================
 تمكنت عناصر حرس حدود الجيش الثانى الميدانى بمنطقة نقطة تفتيش حرس حدود  كوبرى السلام شرق من الإشتباه فى السيارة رقم [103] اجرة شمال سيناء  العابرة من الشرق إلى الغرب وعند القيام بإجراءات التفتيش تم ضبط عدد [2]  فرد فلسطينى الجنسية وبسؤالهم عن تحقيق الشخصية أفاد الأول بأنه يدعى /  طارق ناهض مشهور بهلول [ فلسطينى الجنسية ] ولا يحمل جواز سفر وبتفتيشه عثر  معه على بطاقة رقم قومى مصرية [29103053400071] بإسم / أحمد محمد حسن حسنى  وأفاد الثانى بأنة يدعى / سعيد ناجى سعيد ابو قمر [ فلسطينى الجنسية ] ولا  يحمل جواز سفر وبتفتيشه عثر معه على بطاقة رقم قومى مصرية  [29406150106074] بإسم / وليد صبرى سيد عبدالعال وبسؤالهم عن كيفية دخولهم  الأراضى المصرية أفادوا بأنهم قادمين عبر الأنفاق ... تم العرض على النيابة  المختصة وإتخاذ جميع الإجراءات القانونية حيال المذكورين ... يأتى ذلك فى  ظل الجهود المكثفة التى تبذلها قوات حرس الحدود لتأمين حدود الدولة على  كافة الإتجاهات الإستراتيجية كأحد أهم مهامها الرئيسية لإجهاض جميع  المخططات والمحاولات التى تهدف إلى تقويض إستقرار أمن المجتمع والإضرار  بالأمن القومى المصرى
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*حمد طنطاوى 08/ 07 / 2013 5:39 مساءً*



*



*
*اكد  احمد مطيع  عضو بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين انهم مجبرين على الاعتصام فى  الميادين من قبل قيادات الجماعة التى غررت بهم وطلبت منهم الاعتصام لحين  عودة محمد  مرسى للحكم او الضغط على الجيش لتحقيق مكاسب خاصه بهم   * *
واضاف مطيع ان هناك عدد كبير من الشباب داخل الجماعة من كافة الشعب تنابهم حالة من التذمر والخوف من تهديدات قيادات الجماعة   * *
واشار الى ان احد الشباب طلب العودة الى قريته الا ان صفوت حجازى قال  له بالحرف من يخرج عن طوع الجماعة لاينال الا القتل والاعتصام بأمر الجماعة  فمن يفكر ان يترك الاعتصام ويعود الى منزله سوف يقتل هو واسرته اذا حاولت  الاسرة التدخل   * *
وابدى عاصم عبدالمغيث احد شباب الاخوان انهم لديهم رغبه فى ان  يتواصلوا مع قيادات القوات المسلحة من اجل انقاذهم من ارهاب قيادات الجماعة  على حد قوله على ان يعودوا الى منازلهم ويفتحون صفحة جديده مع الشعب   * *
وطالب ايمن ريان من شباب الاخوان  الشعب والجيش والشرطه بأن يغفرا لهم  ماقاموا به من اعمال عنف غير مبرره تجاههم لانهم كانوا مجبرين على القيام  بهذه الافعال من قبل قيادات الجماعة   * *
فى تى فى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 يوليو 2013)

*خبير روسى: *​ 
*سقوط الإخوان فى مصلحة مصر وعلى موسكو طرد أتباع الجماعة*​ 




​ 
*ذكر موقع "إيرو نيوز" الروسى إن الخبير الروسى رايس سليمانوف، رئيس مركز الدراسات العرقية *​*والدينية من المعهد الروسى للدراسات الاستراتيجية، مقتنع بأن سقوط النظام السياسى*
* للإخوان **المسلمين فى مصلحة مصر، وأكد مرة أخرى أن الأصوليين الإسلاميين مجيئهم*​* إلى السلطة يقود البلاد إلى الدمار.*​ 
*وأشار الخبير إلى أن أتباع وأنصار الإخوان فى روسيا فى مختلف المناطق يدعمون الرئيس المعزول، *
*وحججهم هى احترام القواعد الديمقراطية والشرعية، متسائلاً "ولكن لماذا لم يحترموا الشرعية *
*عندما تمت الإطاحة بالرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك".*​ 
*وأضاف الخبير أن إلقاء اللوم على الجيش المصرى مخالف للدستور، وأن مؤيدى مرسى فى روسيا *
*يشبهون ما فعله الجيش المصرى بما فعله بشار الأسد بالسوريين، مشدداً فى الوقت ذاته *
*على أن الإخوان مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة لا يمكن الاعتراف بها.*​ 
وأكد الخبير أن المحكمة العليا فى روسيا اعترفت فى 2003 أن الإخوان 
المسلمين هى مجموعة إرهابية، وعرضت الأدلة للتأكيد على الطابع 
الإرهابى لهذا التنظيم، وهو ما وصفه بالقرار الصائب.​ 
*وأشار الخبير إلى أن الداعية الإخوانى يوسف القرضاوى *
*يعتقد أن روسيا عدو للمسلمين، معلقاً "إذا كان الأمر كذلك، لماذا يجب على الروس التعامل *​*مع أشخاص يروننا أعداء لهم، لذلك يجب على روسيا مسح جميع الإخوان المسلمين من *
*أراضيها، كما يفعل الجيش المصرى الآن".*​ 




​​​​​​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*لاستخدامها كقنابل.. النيابة  العثور على زجاجات معبئة بالبارود بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى*

 
           July 08 2013 20:57:48















                       	كتب أحمد عبد الرازق ونرمين سليمان  	 		  	 		انتهى فريق نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية بإشراف المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى  العام الأول للنيابات، من فض الأحراز التى تم ضبطها بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى  عقب أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين قوات الجيش وأفراد جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والتى أسفرت عن مصرع 42 شخصًا وإصابة 322 آخرين.

		وتم الكشف عن العثور على عدد من زجاجات العصير بداخلها مادة البارود وزلط  ومادة كيمائية حمراء اللون، وتبين أن غطاء الزجاجة يكون به فتحة صغيرة بها  فتيل قابل للاشتعال عند إشعاله وذلك لاستخدام تلك الزجاجات كقنابل جاهزة  للانفجار، كما تم العثور على عدد من النبل والبلى الزجاج فى محيط الأحداث.

		كان فريق النيابة العامة برئاسة المستشار إبراهيم صالح، رئيس نيابة مصر  الجديدة ووكلاء النائب العام كل من ياسر أحمد ربيع ورامى بشرى وأحمد عبد  الهادى وأشرف هلالى، قد قاموا بفض الأحراز التى تم العثور عليها عقب إجراء  المستشار إبراهيم صالح معاينة مبدئية لمحيط الأحداث بالحرس الجمهورى.

		وضمت الأحراز 34 من فوارغ القنابل الغازية، ومجموعة من الطلقات الآلية  "صوت وذخيرة حية"، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الدروع الكبيرة التى تستخدم كواقى  للرصاص.  	 		​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

البلتاجى... الخمور المضبوطه لدي المقبوض عليهم في اعتصام الحرس الجمهوري كانت لتطهير الجروح !!​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*المسلماني : تشكيل تاسيسيه الدستور بعد اسبوعين *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*خبر عاجل من رئاسة الجمهورية الان ..   *



[YOUTUBE]MJ1XGOosExo#at=53[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*ننشر الخطة.."ثلاثى الإخوان" أحدهم لإحداث "تمرد".. والآخر" كلمة السر" والثالث لإغتيال السيسي

*​*7/8/2013 8:10 PM​**




​**
كريم شعبان 

أثار قرار القوات المسلحة المصرية ، بإعلان خارطة الطريق ، وعزل الدكتور  محمد مرسي من منصبه ، تنفيذاً وإستجابة لمطالب الشعب حالة من الغليان ،  والغضب لدي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أدى إلى التحريض العلني على الجيش  الوطنى الذى يبلغ عمره 7 آلاف عام ، بل وصل إلى حد إتهام قادته بالخيانة.

بدأت اللعبة بصوت الجماعة المغرد "عصام العريان" نائب رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة الذى هدد الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي بتاريخ 3/7/2013 بتمرد  عسكري واسع النطاق ، قد يؤدى الى الإطاحة به.
العريان لم يكتف بذلك ، وتابع مهدداً : ولن يقدر أحد مهما امتلك من عتاد أن  يقف أمام إرادة شعب يريد الحياة ، أعتقد أن هناك عقلاء لديهم بقية عقل  سيجنبون الجيش المصرى العظيم مصير جيش البعث السورى وسيبقونه فى المكانة  العالية التى وصفه بها الرسول العظيم بأنه خير أجناد اﻷرض.

العريان تجاهل دعم الملايين من الشعب المصري لقوات الجيش محاولاً خدمة  الكيان الصهيوني : المغامرة الخطيرة بتمرد عسكرى ليست مثل أى تمرد مدنى ﻷن  نتائجها غير معروفة وأى مراهنة على هدوء الشعب ستؤدى إلى أن يخسر المراهنون  كل الرهانات ، وهناك شعوب حية رفضت اﻻنقلابات العسكرية على الديموقراطية  وأعادت الرئيس المنتخب.

المهاجم الثانى "محمد البلتاجي" والذى قرر اللعب فى المنطقة الحساسة ،  بتهديد السيسي بتحويل سيناء الى منطقة حرب ، تتولى الجماعات الجهادية  الهجوم على الجيش ، فى حال رفض عودة المعزول باسم الشعب محمد مرسي.

البلتاجى هدد : احداث العنف التي تشهدها سيناء هي رد على (الانقلاب  العسكري)، وأنها ستتوقف في الثانية التي يعلن فيه الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي  تراجعه عنه، ومع عودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي لأداء مهامه ، ولسنا  المتحكمين على الأرض، لكن ما يحدث في سيناء رد على الانقلاب العسكري، يتوقف  في الثانية التي يعلن فيها عبدالفتاح السيسي أنه تراجع عن هذا الانقلاب  وأنه صحح الوضع ورده إلى أهله وأن الرئيس يعود إلى سلطاته.

أما رأس الحربة فهو رئيس الجماعة الدكتور محمد بديع الذى خرج علينا صباح  اليوم ، مؤكداً أن الدماء التى سالت فى دار الحرس الجمهوري ، هى أول مسمار  فى نعش الفريق السيسي.

حيث قال المرشد العام خلال صفحته بتويتر : أن هذه الدماء ستكون بإذن الله  لعنة علي قائد الجيش وعلى معاونيه وستكون المسمار الأخير في نعش أطماعه ،  فالشعب المصري لن يخضع ولن يذل للديكتاتورية العسكرية مرة أخرى، ولن تزيده  هذه الجريمة إلا إصرارًا على انتزاع حقه وتقرير مصيره من بين أنياب هؤلاء"*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

وصول مسيرة 'ألتراس نهضاوى' إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية وسط هتافات: 'ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار' 

حلو نهضاوى دا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*شهاده ميرنا الهلباوي ..حفيده القيادي الاخواني السابق المعروف...شاهده  عيان علي احداث #الحرس_الجمهوري من سكان عمارات العبور المطله علي الاحداث  مباشره....
* *
 فى أول الكلام، كل كلمة بتطلع منى لو فعلا بتساهم فى  نشر الحقيقة فقبل ما تكون كلمة للناس هى كلمة منى قدام ربنا. وربنا شاهد  على كلامى اللى شفته بعينى.
* *
 الساعة 4 وتلت او ونص  مثلا – يعنى بعد صلاة الفجر بوقت مش إثناء الصلاة ولا قبل الصلاة- سمعت  اصوات خبط على عواميد النور بحديد وهتافات عالية جدا "الله اكبر الله اكبر"  من الإعتصام اللى تحت البيت فى عمارات العبور، قمت بسرعة للبلكونة لقيت  ناس بتجرى كتير عند بنزينة التعاون اللى قبليها على طول السور القصير اللى  كان المعتصمين بنوه عشان يقفلوا بيه طريق صلاح سالم، فضلوا يجروا متجهين  للبوابة الأولى لتأمين الإعتصام وشفت من بعيد مجموعات كبيرة جدا من داخلية  "عمليات خاصة" غالبا وجيش وشرطة عسكرية كمان ومدرعات لكلا من الداخلية  والجيش والظباط كسروا السور برجليهم وكملوا فى اتجاه الإعتصام.
 مدرعات  الداخلية والجيش وصلوا لحد مسجد الجمعية الشرعية اللى على ناصية يوسف عباس  من عند صلاح سالم، شيخ المسجد فضل يكبّر فى الميكروفون. بدأ إطلاق القنابل  المسيلة للدموع بكثافة فى إتجاه الإعتصام. رد المعتصمون فى الاول بالطوب  والحجارة وفجأة سمعت صوت ضرب نار مش قادرة اميز خرطوش ولا حى بيتضرب  والشرطة والجيش بيتراجعوا بسرعة جدا لبعد بنزينة التعاون واتضح ان الطلقات  دى من جانب المعتصمين.

 الشرطة والجيش جمعوا نفسهم تانى ورجعوا  وبدأوا هما كمان إطلاق النار من جانبهم، الجيش والداخلية لم يحاولا اقتحام  المسجد، الجيش ومدرعاته انتشروا حواليه بسبب المعتصمين اللى هربوا جوا.  شوية والجيش بدأ بالقبض على كذا حد إخوان.

 من اكتر المشاهد اللى  علقت معايا بما إنى ساكنة فى دور عالى، كان شخصين تسلقوا سطح مسجد الجمعية  الشرعية وفجأة الجيش حاصر المسجد وكان بيتم إطلاق النار على الجيش من فوق  السطح. نسبة كبيرة من المعتصمين دخلوا المسجد واحتموا بيه اللى على حد قول  شيخه مليان بالمصابين. كان فيه جوا المسجد نار مولعة، وشوية وطفوها وبعدين  ولعت تانى واتطفت ومفهمتش دى من إيه ولا حصل إيه.

 وصلت عربيات  إسعاف كتير جدا، واخدوا كذا مصاب من جوه المسجد، المعتصمين فضلوا قافلين  على نفسهم جوا المسجد وواقفين ورا الباب عمالين يهتفوا ضد الجيش والشرطة زى  "تقدر تعمل كده فى كنيسة؟" و"إهجم إهجم إهجم" وبيهتفوا لزملائهم اللى تم  اعتقالهم "اصمد يا بطل".

 الجيش قبض على معتصمين كتير اوى كانوا  مستخبيين ورا الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات. سكان عمارات العبور كانوا فرحانين  جدا بفض الإعتصام لإن المعتصمين كانوا بيفتشهم فى الطلعة والنزلة وحصلت كذا  خناقة مع السكان ده غير ان الإخوان قفلوا طريق صلاح سالم نهائيا واللى سبب  زحام شديد ولخبطة فى الطرق.

 الإشتباكات فضلت لحد الساعة 8 او 9  الصبح تقريبا لحد ما الدنيا هديت خالص. نزلت واتمشيت مكان الإعتصام وفيه  شاب من سكان عمارات العبور ورانى فوارغ طلقات وقنابل غاز من جانب  المعتصمين.

 من كلامى مع امن العمارات قالولى ان إمبارح بليل كان فيه عربيات جت نزلت كراتين وصناديق فيها اسلحة لكنها مش رواية اكيدة.

 شيخ مسجد الجمعية الشرعية كان رهيب فى الكذب والتضليل فى الميكروفون، فضل  يقول ان الجيش والشرطة هاجموا الناس وهى بتصلى وده مش صحيح، وفضل يقول ان  الإسعاف مجتش على الرغم من وجود عربيات إسعاف كتير.

 السى إن إن  والبى بى سى واسوسييتد بريس وراديو مصر وديلى تيليجراف كلمونى واخدوا منى  شهادتى بالإضافة لمداخلة مع دينا عبد الرحمن ومحمود الغيطى وقلت كل اللى  فوق ده بالحرف.
 السى إن إن لحد دلوقتى مانشروش شهادتى رغم انهم اول ناس اخدوها منى، والمفروض هبقى فى مداخلة معاهم عشان اقول شهادتى تانى.

 ربنا شاهد على كلامى واللى شفته بعينى. ايا كان اللى حصل، ارجو من كل شخص  عاقل قادر يوّقف حمام الدم اللى فى الشوارع ده ياريت وارجوه يتصرف.

 لا شماتة فى الموت. الله يرحمهم جميعا.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

«الوطن» السلفي يطالب القوى السياسية بالتراجع عن تأييد «الانقلاب العسكري» 

دعا حزب الوطن السلفي، الإثنين، جميع القوى السياسية إلى الانسحاب من تأييد الانقلاب العسكري، «الذي كشف عن طبيعته الدموية ووجهه القمعي»، كما دعت الرئيس عدلي منصور، إلى الانسحاب من المشهد السياسي إحتراما للقضاء وحرصاً على سمعته، وصيانة له من التلوث بالدماء.

وطالب الأحزاب ووسائل الإعلام، بالتوقف الكامل عن الدعوة للعنف والكراهية والتحريض عليهما، وتهدئة الأجواء وتهيئتها للمصالحة الوطنية، وجمع أدلة الجرائم التي تم ارتكابها وتوثيقها، والتواصل مع المنظمات المدنية وحقوق الإنسان لتوقيف المجرمين ومحاسبتهم، وطالبهم بالحيادية والموضوعية، وإلتزام الدقة والصدق في نقل الحقائق والوقائع، و«المساهمة بما لديه من وثائق وأدلة لإثبات التهم على المعتدين على المعتصمين السلميين».

ودعا الحزب جميع الأحزاب والقوى السياسية إلى الاجتماع لوضع خارطة طريق حقيقية والتمهيد لاستعادة الشرعية، وحقن الدماء والتأسيس لبناء سياسي حقيقي يشارك فيه الجميع بغير إقصاء أو احتكار للحياة السياسية، ونعى جميع قتلى أحداث الحرس الجمهوري التي جرت فجر الإثنين.

وناشد الحزب القوات المسلحة تشكيل لجان تحقيق فورية للتواصل إلى الجناة، تمهيدًا لتقديمهم لمحكمة عاجلة وعادلة، ورفض ما سماه محاولات جر الجيش إلى العنف والتدخل في العملية السياسية والصراع الدائر حولها، والانحياز إلى أي فصيل سياسي.

يذكر أن حزب الوطن أحد حلفاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذين نظم أنصارها اعتصاماً في ميدان رابعة العدوية في مدينة نصر، للمطالبة بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، إلى الحكم، وقالت القوات المسلحة، في مؤتمر صحفي عقده متحدثها العسكري، الإثنين، إن مجموعات منهم هاجمت مبنى دار الحرس الجمهوري، بالأسلحة والمولوتوف، ما أدى إلى مصرع ضابط وإصابة 42 من الجنود 8 منهم حالتهم خطره​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

الحرس الجمهوري.
 رصد جهاز الأمن الوطني أول أمس السبت مكالمة هاتفية  بين المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع والقيادي  الاخواني بمكتب الإرشاد الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، قام بديع بتوبيخ البلتاجي  على ما اسماه بديع التقاعس عن اغتيال  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وفشله فى تنفيذ الخطة المتفق عليها مع بديع  والشاطر، قبل ما اسماه بديع انقلاب الجيش علي مرسي، وطالبه بتصحيح خطأه  فورا والرد على السيسي بعد ان عزل مرسي وتلقينه درسا يردعه ويرده عن قراره.
 وقال بديع فى المكالمة الهاتفية التي قدمها جهاز الأمن الوطني اليوم  الاثنين الى نيابة امن الدولة العليا للتحقيق حولها، للدكتور محمد البلتاجي  ” انت مسئول أمام الله وامام قيادات وأعضاء الجماعة عن كل ما فعله الشيطان  – يقصد الفريق السيسي- لانى قولتلك تتحرك مبكرا لقطع رأس الافعي، لكنك  تعمدت تنفيذ اللي فى دماغك الخرفه وتأخرت عن تنفيذ التعليمات، وعليك يا  محمد بالامر تنفيذ عمل تردع بيه السيسي الشيطان وكلابه فورا، وإما ان أراه  نادم ومردود عن ما فعله وإما انت مسئول أمام الله وأمامي عن كل ما يحدث  وسوف يكون الحساب عسير”.
 وقالت مصادر لشبكة أخبار المصري “ش.أ.م” أن  هذه المكالمة قد رصدها جهاز الأمن الوطني بين بديع والبلتاجي بتاريخ السبت 6  يوليو الجاري الساعة 11 مساء، وتم اخطار القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة  بها، وتم التعامل معها، وسوف يتم عرض الحقائق كاملة امام الرأي العام  المحلى والعالمي فور انتهاء التحقيقات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو "المعزول" يضرمون النيران بمحطة وقود فى المنيل

*​*7/8/2013 9:05 PM​**



​**

قام ,منذ قليل,مجموعة من مؤيدى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بإشعال النيران فى محطة وقود بالمنيل بعد قيام قوات الجيش بفرض كردونا أمنى  على المعتصمين بميدان النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة من جميع الإتجاهات .

يذكر أن أكدت مصادر أن مجموعة من شباب جماعة الإخوان  المعتصمين بميدان النهضة , قاموا بإشعال النيران بإحدى محطات الوقود  بالمنيل مما أدى إلى اندلاع النيران بالمحطة .


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*البرادعي يقدم للرئيس برنامج خروج من الأزمة يتضمن انتخاب المحافظين*
*2013-07-08 21:07:32*​​2​




*قدم  الدكتور محمد البرادعي برنامجا متكاملا للرئيس المؤقت، عدلي منصور، للخروج  من الأزمة التي تمر بها البلاد. وتضمن البرنامج، الذي قالت «الشرق الأوسط»  إنها حصلت على نسخة منه، «إعطاء البرلمان المقبل صلاحية استجواب رئيس  الجمهورية والاشتراك مع القضاء في تعيين النائب العام ونوابه، وكذلك النص  على انتخاب المحافظين للتخلص من المركزية الإدارية، ونقل صلاحيات وزارة  العدل إلى المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، وإعادة تأهيل جهاز الأمن بما في ذلك الأمن  الوطني والأمن المركزي وزيادة أجور رجال الشرطة». ويتأسس المشروع على  مخاطبة جميع القوى المصرية دون تفرقة والعمل على المشتركات التي تتوافق  حولها كل الأطياف والفرقاء، ودون إقصاء لأحد بما يعجِّل بتجاوز الظروف  الراهنة والانتقال بالدولة المصرية إلى مرحلة عصرية جديدة. ويشدد البرنامج  على «تأصيل الحقوق والحريات الأساسية لجميع المصريين ليس فقط في الدستور  والقانون؛ بل أيضا في البناء الثقافي المصري»، بما يمنع «أي مظاهر للتمييز  الطائفي أو الديني أو العرقي». وقال البرادعي في برنامجه الذي أعده بمساعدة  خبراء في مجالات الاقتصاد والأمن والسياسة والإدارة، إنه يضع تعريفا شاملا  للدولة المصرية ويتجنب «المختلف عليه» لإنهاء حالة الاستقطاب الجارية في  البلاد. وأوضح أن مشروعه يهدف إلى خروج مصر من الأزمة الراهنة، مضيفا أنه  «مر أكثر من عامين على ثورة 25 يناير 2011، وما زلنا بعيدين كل البعد عن  تحقيق أهدافنا من العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة الإنسانية،  بل على النقيض يمر الوطن بأوضاع أكثر سوءا.. وقبل 30 يونيو 2013 كانت مصر  على حافة الهاوية». وأضاف البرادعي في افتتاحية برنامجه قائلا: «هذا  المشروع يحمل رؤية شاملة لمستقبل مصر للخروج بها من أزمتها الراهنة. ومن ثم  فهو برنامج مطروح للمناقشة أمام الجميع بغض النظر عن توجهاتنا السياسية،  فهناك المشترك الأهم فيما بيننا الذي نحرص على بنائه»، مشيرا إلى أن  البرنامج هدفه الأساسي النهضة، ولذلك لا يتعرض للقضايا السياسية، وتلك التي  تعد محل خلاف في هذا البرنامج طالما أنها لن تقدم بل على العكس هي السبب  في انقسام المجتمع. ويطرح البرنامج المشكلات التي يتفق الجميع على أنها  ملحة وموجودة وتتفاقم يوما بعد يوم، وفي حاجة لمن يتصدى لها، ولم تعد  المسكنات علاجا. ولم تعد تنفع بأي حال من الأحوال، على حد قوله. وتحت بند  يحمل عنوان «إصلاح مؤسسات الحكومة»، قال البرنامج إن «الإصلاح المؤسسي  للحكومة المصرية بداية من المحليات وحتى رئاسة الجمهورية ضرورة سياسية ملحة  ومطلب شعبي أساسي وأحد أهم مقومات النجاح لتحقيق الازدهار الاقتصادي،  ويهدف المشروع إلى بناء مؤسسات مصرية تشريعية وتنفيذية وقضائية قادرة على  أداء دورها في خدمة الصالح العام بمهنية وكفاءة ونزاهة». وأضاف البرنامج  أنه يتعين لإصلاح المؤسسات التشريعية أن «يكون البرلمان المصري القادم  قادرا على القيام بدوره التشريعي والرقابي على أكمل وجه، بحيث يحق له  مراجعة موازنة الدولة كاملة، واستجواب أعضاء الحكومة ورئيس الجمهورية،  وتأكيد تعيين الوزراء والنائب العام ورؤساء الهيئات العامة التابعة لمجلس  الوزراء، على ألا تخصص مقاعد على أساس ديني أو فئوي، ويصبح البرلمان الجديد  منوطا بإجراء تقييم شامل لقوانين الدولة؛ لإزالة تشوهات المرحلة السابقة».  وفي هذا الإطار قال البرنامج إنه «لابد من مراجعة دور مجلس الشورى (المجلس  الثاني في البرلمان)؛ فإما أن يكون منوطا بإجراء التعديلات الدستورية أو  المؤسسية والمراجعة القانونية لتشريعات البرلمان أو أن يلغى تماما. وتضمن  البرنامج خططا لإصلاح الجهاز التنفيذي بحيث يتحول تدريجيا من المركزية  المطلقة في رسم السياسات واتخاذ القرارات والتصرف في الميزانيات إلى نظام  أكثر فاعلية في تلبية احتياجات كل محافظة؛ من خلال انتخاب المحافظين وحصر  دور الوزارات في التخطيط الاستراتيجي، وتحديد معايير الأداء والرقابة  عليها، مع تفويض المحافظات للتنفيذ والإدارة في ضوء المتطلبات والأولويات  المحلية». وأفرد البرنامج مساحة كبيرة لـ«إصلاح القطاع الأمني»، ممثلا في  وزارة الداخلية قائلا إنه «لا يمكن أن يتم بمعزل عن برنامج إصلاح سياسي  واقتصادي واجتماعي شامل يرتكز على التعليم وخلق ثقافة أمنية واجتماعية  جديدة وروابط احتياج صحية بين المواطن وضابط الشرطة بحيث تعد الشرطة  المصرية إحدى أهم ركائز المجتمع المدني المتحضر منوطا بها حفظ الأمن العام  والحفاظ على الأرواح والممتلكات وتنفيذ القانون، مع إعلاء مبادئ الكرامة  الإنسانية لكل مصري، فلا يجوز بأي حال تعذيب أي شخص أو اعتقاله أو معاملته  بطريقه غير لائقة». وأشار إلى أن «إصلاح القطاع الأمني» يستلزم تفعيل  مجموعة من الخطوات التدريجية والمحسوبة، بما في ذلك تطوير المنظومة  القانونية التي تحكم التفاعل بين المؤسسات الأمنية والسلطة المدنية،  واستكمال إعادة هيكلة جهاز الأمن الوطني (أمن الدولة سابقا)، وفصل «الأمن  المركزي» عن التجنيد العسكري وتحويله تدريجيا لقوة درك عالية الكفاءة ذات  مهام محددة كمكافحة الإرهاب والشغب والجريمة المنظمة وتأمين المنشآت  الحيوية وحماية التظاهرات السلمية والمسيرات. ومما جاء في البرنامج حول هذه  النقطة أيضا «العمل على إنشاء إدارة مستقلة مدنية لتلقي شكاوى المواطنين  مع ضمان السرية والخصوصية»، إضافة إلى «تمكين النيابة العامة أو الإدارية  من التحقيق في البلاغات الموجهة ضد الشرطة»، بالإضافة إلى «التركيز على  تطوير قدرات الشرطة البشرية والمادية وتوجيهها إلى حماية وخدمة المجتمع»،  و«مراجعة المناهج التدريبية لأفراد الشرطة وتطعيمها بالمواد اللازمة لخلق  ثقافة مؤسسية، وتوفير أجور مجزية لأفراد الشرطة تتناسب مع أهمية دورهم في  المجتمع المصري الجديد». وأشار البرنامج إلى خطة إصلاح المؤسسات القضائية  بقوله إنه لابد من تحقيق استقلال القضاء التام عن السلطة التنفيذية «ونقل  صلاحيات وزارة العدل إلى المجلس الأعلى للقضاء مما يعني الحاجة لوجود وزارة  حكومية للعدل والالتزام التام بالإشراف القضائي الكامل على الانتخابات  واشتراك القضاء مع البرلمان في اختيار النائب العام ونوابه». وجاء في البند  الخاص بـ«إصلاح منظومة الإعلام» التأكيد على ضرورة «فصل الملكية عن  الإدارة، والإفصاح عن مصادر التمويل، والحد من حصة الملكية للشخص الواحد  (الطبيعي والاعتباري) في أي مؤسسة إعلامية». أما في ما يتعلق بالصحف  والقنوات الحكومية، فقال البرنامج إنه «من الضروري إعادة هيكلتها تحت إشراف  مجلس أمناء يختاره البرلمان، مع التأكيد على دورها الأساسي في تقديم  الخدمة العامة التي تكمن في تنوير وتثقيف المجتمع وليس الترفيه عنه كما هو  الحال الآن، أو المنافسة غير المبررة مع الإعلام الخاص». وتحت عنوان «سيادة  القانون وحماية الحريات والحقوق الأساسية للمواطن» قال برنامج «البرادعي»  المقدم للرئاسة المصرية، إن الدستور المقبل للدولة المصرية الجديدة يقتضي  بالضرورة أن يكون «محل توافق بين جميع المصريين باعتباره الإطار الحاكم  لنظام الحكم والتشريعات المنظمة للحياة والحقوق المدنية والسياسية  والاقتصادية والثقافية لجميع المصريين، دون تمييز بين أقلية وأغلبية»،  ولذلك «يجب أن يؤكد النظام الدستوري والتشريعي في الدولة المصرية الجديدة  مبادئ المواطنة والتعددية وسيادة القانون واستقلال القضاء وأن يضمن الحقوق  والحريات الأساسية لجميع المصريين، على أساس عدم التمييز والعدالة وتكافؤ  الفرص دون تمييز بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة أو  الثروة أو الوضع الاجتماعي أو الآراء السياسية أو الإعاقة».




*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

عاجل..سمير رضوان رئيسا للوزاء وبهاء الدين نائبا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

خبير إستراتيجي: الجيش فرض سيطرته التامة على سيناء 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*





.بكار يكتب قبل الاشتباكات بساعتين...الامور اتضحت الان
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خبير إستراتيجي: الجيش فرض سيطرته التامة على سيناء
> ​






​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

واشنطن: ندين دعوات «الإخوان» الصريحة إلى العنف في مصر 

أدان البيت الأبيض، الإثنين، الدعوات الصريحة إلى العنف التي أطلقتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر، مشيرًا إلى أن «الإدارة ستأخذ وقتها قبل أن تقرر ما إذا كان عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي جاء نتيجة انقلاب عسكري».

وردًا على سؤال حول متى ستقرر واشنطن ما إذا كان عزل مرسي انقلابا عسكريا أم لا، قال المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض، جاي كارني، إن «الإدارة ترى أنه ليس من الضروري أن تتخذ قرارًا سريعًا».

وأكد المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض، جاي كارني، أن التغيير الفوري في برنامج المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر لا يحقق أفضل مصالح الولايات المتحدة، وواشنطن لن تقطع المساعدات العسكرية عن الجيش المصري حاليا، وندعو الجيش إلى إبداء أقصى درجات ضبط النفس.

وأضاف «كارني»، في تصريحات صحفية، أن «الحكومة الأمريكية ستعطي الأمر ما يحتاجه من وقت لتحدد إن كان ينبغي اعتبار إطاحة الجيش المصري بالرئيس الإسلامي محمد مرسي انقلابًا وهو ما سيحدد إن كانت المساعدات ستستمر».

وتابع: «لا نعتقد أن اتخاذ قرار متهور أو التحديد الآن يحقق أفضل مصالحنا، وندرس إن كان التغيير في مصر انقلابًا وهدفنا هو التشجيع على العودة للديمقراطية».

وقالت المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية، جنيفر بساكي: «ندعو الجيش إلى إبداء أقصى درجات ضبط النفس، لأن استقرار مصر ومسارها الديمقراطي على المحك»، حسب قولها.

كانت اشتباكات وقعت بين قوات الجيش وعدد من أنصار مرسي، فجر الإثنين، أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري أسفرت عن مقتل 51 شخصًا، وإصابة 435 آخرين

أحسن نتعود على كدا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

الإخوان يدعون للتظاهر غدا للاحتجاج على اشتباكات الحرس الجمهوري​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

'البيت المصري' يدين أحداث الحرس الجمهوري.. ويؤكد: الإخوان يحاولون الاستقواء بالخارج​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

اعتدى منذ قليل العشرات من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على مصور التلفزيون  المصرى أثناء محاولة دخوله مشرحة زينهم لتصوير ولنقل حالة الأسر أمام  المشرحة وتسليم الجثث أثناء استلامها بالسب، متهمين الإعلام بأنه سبب كل ما  يحدث الآن بمصر، مما أدى لوقوع اشتباكات طفيفة بالأيدى.





وتدخل  بعض من الصحفيين المتواجدين فى المشرحة بتهدئة الموقف لتجنب وقوع أى  اشتباكات بين الإعلام وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والذى انتهى بمنع  التصوير داخل مشرحة زينهم.


اليوم السابع​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

عاجل | ألتراس الوايت نايتس تتحرك نحو الداخلية لتحرير "مشاغب" 



قرر ألتراس الوايت نايتس المُنتمي لنادى الزمالك، التحرك نحو وزارة الداخلية، وذلك للتنديد بموقفها من القبض على احد قيادات الوايت نايتس سيد مشاغب، والذى تم القبض عليه فجر اليوم الأثنين.



وقال الخال شبرا كبير مشجعي نادى الزمالك لـ"الفجر" إلى أن الألتراس لن يتحرك نحو رابعة العدوية أو ميدان نهضة مصر، لأن ليس هدفهم إعادة النظام المخلوع ولكن الهدف الرئيسي لهم المطالبة بعودة سيد مشاغب.



وأكد الخال شبرا : "نحن لسنا مع نظام معين لاننا مُشجعين لكرة القدم، ولكننا ننزل اليوم لإطلاق سراح ابننا مشاغب".​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

نقيب الأشراف يطالب شيخ الأزهر بالعدول عن قرار الاعتكاف


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

'كاثرين اشتون' تستنكر أحداث الحرس الجمهوري.. وواشنطن تدين دعوات 'الإخوان' في مصر للعنف وتدعوهم للتعبير سلميًا عن آرائهم 

دعت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية الجيش المصري اليوم الاثنين إلى ممارسة "أقصى درجات ضبط النفس" في الرد على المحتجين بعد مقتل 51 شخصًا على الأقل عندما أطلق الجنود الرصاص على محتجين من مؤيدي الرئيس المخلوع محمد مرسي.

وقالت المتحدثة باسم الوزارة جين باسكي للصحفيين في مؤتمر صحفي اعتيادي: "ندين بشدة أي عنف إضافة إلى أي تحريض على العنف".

وأضافت: "ندعو الجيش لممارسة أقصى درجات ضبط النفس في الرد على المحتجين كما نحث جميع المحتجين على التظاهر سلمياً".
استنكرت النائب الأول لرئيس المفوضية الأوروبية كاثرين اشتون، الخسائر في الأرواح بسبب الاشتباكات التي وقعت فجر اليوم أمام مقر الحرس الجمهوري في القاهرة.

وقالت أشتون في بيان للاتحاد الأوروبي اليوم أنه تم فتح تحقيق في الأحداث المأساوية، وتثق بأن هذا سيجري بسرعة بطريقة نزيهة".

وكررت اشتون الدعوة لأقصى درجات ضبط النفس ووضع حد فوري لأعمال العنف مؤكدة أن "الحوار والتوافق هما السبيل الوحيد للمضي قدما في استعادة إطار المدنية والديمقراطية بسرعة".

ودعت اشتون جميع الاطراف وبشكل خاص الرئاسة المؤقتة والموجودين في السلطة للتواصل مع جميع القوى السياسية والتحرك بسرعة نحو المصالحة"، مشيرة الى أن "كل أولئك الذين يدعون للشرعية يجب عليهم أن يتصرفوا بطريقة مسئولة لما فيه خير مصر وتجنب أي استفزاز أو تصعيد للعنف".

وبعد أن أدان الاتحاد الاوروبي بشدة في وقت سابق اليوم مقتل العشرات في احداث العنف التي شهدتها القاهرة أكد رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي مارتن شولتز أن "تزايد الاشتباكات الدامية في مصر مقلقا وصادما".

وذكر شولتز في بيان "انني ادين بشدة استخدام العنف ضد المدنيين الذين يتظاهرون" مضيفا أنه "يجب على قوات الأمن وجميع الفاعلين السياسيين التحلي بروح المسؤولية ووقف سفك الدماء".

واشار الى أنه "في هذا الوقت الحرج يجب أن يظل الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية والمصالحة أولوية قصوى لجميع المصريين من أجل ضمان العودة إلى عملية سياسية سلمية وديمقراطية في أقرب وقت ممكن".

أدان البيت الأبيض الاثنين الدعوات "الصريحة" إلى العنف والتي أطلقتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مصر مشيراً إلى أن الإدارة ستأخذ وقتها قبل أن تقرر ما إذا كان عزل الرئيس الإسلامي محمد مرسي جاء نتيجة انقلاب عسكري.

ورداً على سؤال حول متى ستقرر واشنطن ما إذا كانت إقالة مرسي انقلاباً عسكرياً أم لا، قال المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض جاي كارني إن الإدارة ترى أنه "ليس من الضروري أن تتخذ قراراً سريعاً".

قال البيت الأبيض اليوم الاثنين إن التغيير الفوري في برنامج المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر لا يحقق أفضل مصالح الولايات المتحدة.

وقال المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض جاي كارني إن الحكومة الأمريكية ستعطي الأمر ما يحتاجه من وقت لتحدد إن كان ينبغي اعتبار إطاحة الجيش المصري بالرئيس الإسلامي محمد مرسي انقلاباً وهو ما سيحدد أن كانت المساعدات ستستمر.

وقال كارني للصحفيين: "لا نعتقد أن اتخاذ قرار متهور أو التحديد الآن يحقق أفضل مصالحنا".
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

ضبط 2 بحوزتهما "فرمانش" متجهين إلى "رابعة العدوية"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"واشنطن بوست": أوباما أخفق في التعامل مع الوضع السياسي في مصر للمرة الثانية 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

* تحريض على الاقباط وسب مارجرجس على منصة النهضه بجامعه القاهرة

*[YOUTUBE]4tsSJg-e-uI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

هتافات بسقوط البابا والطيب والسيسي في ساحة مسجد حمزة بالسويس
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

صفوت حجازي برابعة العدوية: ''دماءنا فداء للوطن''

خلى حد غيرك يتكلم عن الوطن ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*كاهن كنيسة أبي سفيان بـ محرم بك: مجهولين حاولوا اقتحام الكنيسة ومسلمين تصدوا له*












 








كاهن كنيسة أبي سفيان بـ محرم بك: مجهولين حاولوا اقتحام الكنيسة ومسلمين تصدوا له













07/08/2013 - 19:33



* 
 
                            كنيسة وجامع * 
 قال  الأب أنطونيوس ، كاهن  كنيسة بمحرم بك بالاسكندرية : أن عدد من المسلمين  تصدوا لمحاولة مجهولين  الاعتداء على كنيسة " أبى سفيان" خلال اشتباكات  بين مؤيدى ومعارضى المعزول  محمد مرسى.
 وقال الكاهن:  أن الاشتباكات  أسفرت عن إصابة أحدهم بطلق نارى، وتم نقله إلى أقرب مستشفى ،فى حين ألقى  الأهالى القبض على المتورطين وقاموا بتسليمهم للأجهزة الأمنية.
 وكانت  كنيسة "أبى سفيان"  بإمبروو بمنطقة محرم بك، شهدت محاولة عدد من المجهولين الدخول إلى أروقة  الكنيسة، أثناء الإشتباكات التى نشبت بين الأهالى وأنصار الرئيس المخلوع  "محمد مرسى"، بالمنطقة، أثناء خروج مسيرة لأنصار مرسى ضد "الإنقلاب  العسكرى" على السلطة على حد تعبيرهم.



حوادث وقضايا




















 - See more at: http://almogaz.com/news/crime/2013/07/08/1002072#sthash.yk66QyEb.dpuf​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*:
 - لجنه قانونيه لصياغة الدستور سيتم تشكيلها خلال ١٥ يوم
 - لجنه تأسيسيه مجتمعيه لصياغة الدستور سيتم تشكيلها خلال ٣٠ يوم

 ٢- الإستفتاء على الدستور خلال ٤ شهور بعد صياغته

 ٣- بعد الموافقه على الدستور، الدعوه لإنتخابات برلمانيه بعد ١٥ يوم

 ٤- الدعوه لإنتخابات رئاسية بعد انتهاء الإنتخابات البرلمانيه بأسبوع*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

تصوير جوي لأحداث اشتباكات دار الحرس الجمهوري

[YOUTUBE]-1gKHIyXcjo[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

مؤيدو مرسي يرفعون الأكفان أمام جنود الحرس​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"تمرد": قيادات بـ"النور" اجتمعت بالسفيرة الأمريكية أمس

قالت حملة تمرد إن معلومات تواردت إليها بشأن اجتماع عقد مساء أمس بين ممثلين لحزب النور والسفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة، آن باترسون، وعدد من الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين، واصفة الاجتماع بأن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تستخدم حزب النور كبديلًا عن تنظيم الإخوان لمحاولة تعطيل خارطة المرحلة الأنتقالية بأي شكل من أجل خدمة أهداف أمريكا في الشرق الأوسط.

وأوضحت أية حسني، عضو الحملة المركزية لـ"تمرد"، لـ"الوطن"، أن حزب النور، الذي أعلن انسحابه من خارطة المرحلة الانتقالية يهدف باجتماعه مع السفيرة الأمريكية ودبلوماسيين أمريكيين، للاستقواء بالخارج في سيناريو مماثل للحليف حزب الحرية والعدالة، مؤكدة أن قيادات حزب النور تحاول الحصول على أي مكاسب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الاتحاد الافريقي يشكل لجنة رفيعة لدعم عملية انتقالية واستعادة النظام الدستوري بمصر 

لاتحاد الافريقي الدكتورة انكوسازانا دلاميني زوما اليوم عن تشكيل لجنة عالية المستوى تابعة للاتحاد الأفريقي بشأن مصر وتضم الفا عمر كوناري رئيس مالي السابق والرئيس السابق لمفوضية الاتحاد الافريقي كرئيس اللجنة، وفيستوس جونتيباني موجاي رئيس بوتسوانا السابق، وديليتا محمد ديليتا رئيس وزراء جيبوتي السابق الى جانب مجموعة من الخبراء كمساعدين للجنة.

وقال بيان للاتحاد الافريقي اصدره اليوم إن قرار تشكيل هذه اللجنة يأتي في اطار متابعة بيانات رئيسة المفوضية والتي صدرت يومي 3 و 4 يوليو الجاري وشددت على دعم الاتحاد الافريقي بشكل كامل لطموحات الشعب المصري كما عبرت عنها خلال ثورة 25 يناير، والتزام الاتحاد بالاسهام في حل سلمي للأزمة الراهنة وخاصة ارسال فريق من الشخصيات الافريقية العالية المستوى.
وقال البيان ان "مبادرة رئيسة المفوضية لاقت ترحيبا خلال اجتماع مجلس السلم والامن التابع للاتحاد الافريقي الذي عقد بأديس أبابا يوم الجمعة الماضي وطلب التعجيل بالاعداد لارسال وفد الى مصر وحث رئيسة المفوضية على اتخاذ اي اجراءات اخرى تعتبر مناسبة لتيسير حل للأزمة وبناء توافق حول طريقة المضي قدما بين الاطراف المعنية في مصر".
وأضاف البيان أن "اللجنة مفوضة باجراء مناقشات مع السلطات الحاكمة والاطراف المعنية الاخرى في مصر لاقامة حوار سياسي بناء، يهدف الى مصالحة وطنية وكذلك الاسهام في جهود مختلف الاطراف المعنية بمصر باتجاه فترة انتقالية يمكن ان تؤدي الى استعادة مبكرة للنظام الدستوري والحفاظ على المكاسب التي تحققت في ثورة 25 يناير وتعزيز العملية الديمقراطية في البلاد".
وأشار البيان إلى أن اللجنة سوف تجتمع بأديس أبابا خلال الأيام المقبلة وتعتزم السفر إلى مصر لإجراء اتصالات أولية مع السلطات المصرية والأطراف الأخرى.
وأوضح البيان أن مفوضية الاتحاد الافريقي تجري اضافة الى ذلك، ترتيبات لعقد بشكل مبكر بمقر الاتحاد الافريقي "منتدى تشاوري دولي بشأن مصر" والذي تقرر عقده خلال اجتماع مجلس السلم والامن وسيضم مصر والشركاء الثنائيين والمتعددين ومن بينهم جامعة الدول العربية والامم المتحدة لتيسير عمل منسق لدعم عملية انتقالية تؤدي الى استعادة النظام الدستوري وحشد الدعم الاقتصادي والمالي بما يتناسب مع احتياجات مصر والتحديات التي تواجهها.
وفي الوقت نفسه، جددت رئيسة المفوضية في البيان دعوتها الى كل الاطراف المعنية في مصر الى ممارسة أقصى درجات ضبط النفس وتجنب العنف والامتناع عن أي عمل آخر من المرجح أن يعمق التوتر ويعقد بشكل اكبر الجهود التي تهدف الى ضمان حل شامل وتوافقي للأزمة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

خبير عسكري : الهجوم على الحرس الجمهوري غباء سياسي
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

أسرة أحد ضحايا أحداث "الحرس الجمهورى" ترفض مشاركة الإخوان بالجنازة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

وزير الخارجية التركى: لا نقبل أى تدخل خارجى فى الشأن المصرى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

المتحدث باسم ''الإخوان'' ينفي خبر اعتقاله .. ويؤكد: ''معتصم برابعة العدوية'' ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

برهامى: شاركنا فى خارطة الطريق حتى لا يسيطر "العلمانيون" على الحكم 
انتقد ياسر برهامى نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، أحداث الحرس الجمهورى والتى، واصفًا "الاعتداء" على المعتصمين بأنه مبالغ فيه، حتى وإن قيل أن المتظاهرين تسلقوا أسوار الحرس الجمهورى، وقال: "كانت هناك وسائل أفضل فى التعامل معهم.

وأضاف برهامى خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "90 دقيقة" الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو الليثى ويذاع على قناة المحور، أن ما حدث أمس جعل الدعوة السلفية تفكر فى حل وسط للخروج من هذه الأزمة.

وأثنى برهامى على تصريحات الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الازهر، والتى وافق فيها على المشاركة فى لجنة للمصالحة تحت رعاية الازهر.

وعلل برهامى أسباب خروج حزب النور من المفاوضات حول خارطة طريق للفترة المقبلة، وذلك بسبب ما أسماه تبخر الامال لمنع سفك الدماء ووأد الفتنة، مشيرًا الى ان الحزب قد وافق منذ البداية حتى لا يسيطر "الفصيل العلمانى والليبرالى المتطرف" على مقاليد الامور فى البلاد، ولكى نمثل الصوت الاسلامى فى هذه المفاوضات.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

تركيا تستعد لإجلاء محتمل لرعاياها من مصر بسبب «الظروف الحرجة» بالقاهرة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*                      سكان "رابعة" يرصدون تصنيع "الإخوان" للمولوتوف         *

   [YOUTUBE]6W92Uy_eEzk[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

بالفيديو.. قيادي منشق عن الجماعة: الإخوان هم من بدأوا أحداث العنف بالحرس الجمهوري لتحرير'مرسي' 

قال ثروت الخرباوى القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن لديه معلومات حول أحداث الحرس الجمهورى، موضحًا أن 8 أشخاص من التنظيم ذهبوا بدراجات بخارية من اعتصام رابعة العدوية إلى الحرس الجمهورى بتعليمات من الإخوان، لتخليص محمد مرسى الرئيس المعزول الساعة الرابعة صباحًا عقب صلاة الفجر. 

وأكد "الخرباوى" خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "آخر النهار" الذى يذاع على فضائية النهار أن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانت معهم أسلحة بيضاء وقنابل، وليس لديهم ثقافة الاستشهاد، لأن هذه الثقافة لم تكن موجودة من قبل، وتستخدم كدعاية وشعارات فقط.

وأضاف أن البلطجية المستأجرين قاموا بإلقاء المولوتوف، ثم بدأت قوات الحرس بإطلاق الرصاص فى الهواء، إلا أن الزحف استمر فى التقدم من مؤيدى مرسى، مما اضطرت قوات الحرس إلى إطلاق الرصاص بكثافة فى الهواء.

وقال: "ثم توالت أعمال هجومية من جانب المؤيدين لمرسى، مما أدى إلى استشهاد بعض الضباط وإصابة عدد من الجنود، ثم قامت القوات المكلفة بحماية الحرس بإطلاق الرصاص على الأرض، وأثناء استمرارهم فى التقدم نحو المنشأة العسكرية، قامت القوات باستخدام الرصاص الحى ضد المعتدين".

[YOUTUBE]diQ0xCeWmmA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: ترشيح "رضوان" رسميا لرئاسة الوزراء بعد رفض "بهاء الدين"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الإخوان يحتشدون في مليونية الشهيد غدا

 دعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحلفاؤها الإسلاميين في مصر إلى مزيد من الاحتجاجات غدا الثلاثاء بعد مقتل 51 شخصا في القاهرة فجر اليوم حين فتح الجيش النار على مؤيدين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي المنتمي للجماعة.

وألقى مؤيدو مرسي اللوم على الجيش عن فتح النار عليهم خارج دار الحرس الجمهوري التي يعتقد أن مرسي محتجز بها, لكن الجيش يقول إنه فتح النار بعد هجوم لمسلحين على جنوده.
وقال بيان باسم التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية الذي يقوده الإخوان المسلمون تلي في مؤتمر صحفي "ندعو المصريين للاحتشاد غدا الثلاثاء في مليونية الشهيد وكذلك في مسيرات جنائزية."


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"تمرد" تدعو إلى إفطار جماعى الجمعة القادمة من الاتحادية للتحرير​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

'أقباط بلا قيود' تدعو إلى غزو البيت الأبيض إلكترونيا لدعوة أمريكا للتوقف عن دعم الإرهاب 

دَعت حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" النُشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى إلى غزو البيت الأبيض الأمريكي من خلال رسائل إلكترونية وتليفونية، وكذلك وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية الشهيرة.

وقالت الحركة: "علينا أن نُسمِع صوتنا لكل الأمريكيين بمن فيهم أعضاء الكونجرس والإدارة الأمريكية بكل الطرق المشروعة والمُمكنة من خلال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والمواقع الرسمية للبيت الأبيض وأعضاء الكونجرس، وأيضاً مواقع قنوات التليفزيون الأمريكية الهامة مثل CBS, Fox News, CNN وغيرها، ليفهم العالم المُتحضر وحكوماته أن الشعب المصرى يرفض أى محاولات لفرض الوصاية على إرادته الحرة، ويرفض دعم الولايات المتحدة للإرهاب فى مصر، وأن انتفاضة المصريين هى ثورة شعبية حقيقية وليست إنقلاباً عسكرياً".

وقامت الحركة بنشر وسائل التواصل مع تلك الجهات على صفحتها الرسمية بموقع فيس بوك، على النحو التالى:

رابط الموقع الرسمى للبيت الأبيض:
http://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/submit-questions-and-comments

هاتف البيت الأبيض، حيث يُمكنك تسجيل تعليقك بأي لغة "1-202-456-1111"

وأيضاً هاتف الـ CNN لتلقي تعليقات المشاهدين: "1-404-827-1500​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"الحياة": الرئيس عدلى منصور اعتمد إعلانا دستوريا مكونا من 33 مادة

أفادت قناة الحياة فى خبر عاجل أوردته، أن الرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور اعتمد الإعلان الدستورى المكون من 33 مادة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

بهاء الدين: رفضت الوزارة لعدم التوافق..والإسلاميون عرضوا أن يكون رئيس الحكومة إخوانيا أو سلفيا 

قال الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين القيادي بالحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي إنه رفض قبول منصب رئاسة الوزراء، بسبب عدم وجود توافق عند طرح اسمه.

أضاف بهاء الدين، الذي كان عضوا بمجلس الشعب المنحل، في تغريدة على موقع تويتر اليوم، "لا أستطيع قبول المنصب إلا في حالة حدوث توافق واصطفاف وطني".

كان يونس مخيون رئيس حزب النور السلفي قال إن الحزب يرفض تعيين زياد بهاء الدين رئيسا للحكومة الانتقالية، ومحمد البرادعي نائبا للرئيس، وأضاف أن بهاء الدين محسوب على جبهة الإنقاذ، وقال "الحزب يريد شخصية ليس لها انتماء حزبي وليست فاعلة سياسيا لتحقيق توافق عليها لتتولى منصب رئيس الوزراء".

وكشف أن بعض الأحزاب الإسلامية عرضت بأن يكون رئيس الوزراء إخوانيا أو سلفياً مع تعهدها بعدم خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية وقوبل اقتراحهم بالرفض.

وقال بهاء الدين إنه طلب مدة للتفكير في "عُرض منصب نائب رئيس الوزراء".

وعن خارطة الطريق قال بهاء الدين إنه سيتم وضع دستور توافقي يتبعه انتخابات برلمانية تختتم بانتخابات رئاسية بعد 6 شهور.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*طلقات كاشفة تُنير سماء العريش وتحليق مكثف لطائرات الأباتشى

*​*7/8/2013   10:46 PM*​*





​*
*
*​*ناصر العزازي

 قامت القوات المسلحة مساء اليوم  الإثنين بإطلاق " طلقات كاشفة " فى سماء مدينة العريش،  بمحافظة شمال  سيناء، وذلك فى محاولات لفرض السيطرة الأمنية، خاصة بعد تعرض  العديد من  الأكمنة والحواجز الأمنية لاعتداءات من مسلحين.
  فى حين، تقوم طائرات الأباتشى بالتحليق المُكثف فى أجواء مدن العريش،  والشيخ زويد، ورفح، لرصد تحركات المسلحين على الأرض، كما تشهد مدينة العريش  إستنفار أمنى من قوات الشرطة المدعومة بالمدرعات، بعد تعدد حالات التعدى  على رجال الشرطة والجيش من مسلحين مجهولين.

الفجر​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*منصور يجري تنقلات بين رؤساء المحاكم وقضاة النيابة العامة*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

"صحيفة أمريكية": دبلوماسيون من مصر وأمريكا يقاومون وصف الإطاحة بمرسي على أنها انقلاب

ذكرت صحيفة "يو إس إيه توداي" الأمريكية، أن دبلوماسيين كبار حاليين وسابقين مصريين وأمريكيين يقاومون وصف الإطاحة بالرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي على أنها انقلاب عسكري، وهو الأمر الذي ينتهك السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية الخاصة بتقديم مساعدات مالية أخرى للحكومة الناشئة.

وأوضحت الصحيفة في سياق تقرير نشرته اليوم الاثنين على موقعها الإلكتروني أن السفير المصري السابق لدى الولايات المتحدة، نبيل فهمي، أعرب أمس لبرنامج "لقاء الصحافة" على شبكة "إن بي سي" عن اعتقاده بأنه من المهم النظر للسياق والظروف المحيطة بالموضوع. فهناك 20 إلى 30 مليون شخص في الشارع، ووجد الجيش نفسه أمام خيار التدخل أو الفوضى واستجابوا مع ما يحدث".

وأضاف فهمي "لقد أطاحوا بالرئيس، هذا حقيقي. لكنهم سلموا بعد ذلك فورًا الحكم لرئيس مؤقت لذلك فإن حقيقة استيلائهم على السلطة أو رغبتهم في الاستحواذ عليها هي في حقيقة الأمر غير صحيحة".

فيما قال السفير المصري لدى الولايات المتحدة محمد توفيق في برنامج "هذا الأسبوع" على شبكة "إيه بي سي"إنه لم يحدث انقلاب عسكري بالتأكيد، مضيفا "أن مصر لم تقم بانقلاب عسكري، والجيش بالتأكيد لا يدير البلاد.

وأشار توفيق إلى أن الدولة تعمل على إجراء انتخابات ديمقراطية بأسرع وقت ممكن، لكن دون تقديم موعد محدد.

أما الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما فقال أمس الأول السبت إن بلاده لا تتحالف مع أي فصيل مصري، شاجبا العنف هناك حيث قال "إن مستقبل مصر يمكن أن يتحدد فقط عن طريق الشعب المصري".

من جانبه قال النائب الجمهوري مايك روجرز، رئيس لجنة الاستخبارات بمجلس النواب الأمريكي
في تصريح لشبكة "سي إن إن" "يتعين على الولايات المتحدة مواصلة تزويد مصر بالمساعدات
العسكرية والاقتصادية".
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الكويت: لن نتأخّر عن تقديم كل ما يدعم أمن واستقرار مصر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2013)

*صياغة الدستور ثم انتخابات برلمانية ثم انتخابات رياسية

اهم بند فى الإعلان الدستور المكون من ثلاثة وثلاثين بند *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

ننتقل الي فاعليات اليوم العاشر
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3458000#post3458000


----------

